# (SPOILERS) Ipsy February 2013!



## Baberanza (Jan 20, 2013)

Too early! Never too early for me. So what do you girls think they will include for the month of love!? I am so excited to see. I hope we get some sort of chocolate again this year as a bonus treat!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm a bit undecided if I want to stay with them this month, BUT if they have a Valentine's Day themed makeup bag then I'll be sold.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

What is it about them that has you on the fence?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is it about them that has you on the fence?


 Absolutely nothing about Ipsy that I'm on the fence about! Mostly just that since I'm on a student budget I only want to keep one subscription sub right now, and I'm trying to decide when would be a non-awkward timing (points wise) to cancel my Birchbox sub for a little bit. I hate making decisions! In the past four months I've had Ipsy though, I've been *more* than happy with each bag.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Absolutely nothing about Ipsy that I'm on the fence about! Mostly just that since I'm on a student budget I only want to keep one subscription sub right now, and I'm trying to decide when would be a non-awkward timing (points wise) to cancel my Birchbox sub for a little bit. I hate making decisions! In the past four months I've had Ipsy though, I've been *more* than happy with each bag.


 Ohhh! I'm on a student budget as well so I totalllllly understand you, but I'm currently only subbed to Ipsy so a.) it's a reasonable cost to keep for me and b.) this is all I have to be hyped about lmao. I got my bag just recently and have already tried everything and I'm so happy that I want Feb's bag already. lol. I *really* am dying to see what they have in store for us for valentine's day! I really loved the bag last year too - it was all pink with a black heart print. super cute.


----------



## MintyBerry (Jan 21, 2013)

I just signed up for Ipsy last week after seeing how awesome January was. I can't wait to get my first bag! I'm hoping for some heart glitter nail polish or delicious lip gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When do they usually reveal what's the bag and when do people start receiving their bags?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MintyBerry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just signed up for Ipsy last week after seeing how awesome January was. I can't wait to get my first bag! I'm hoping for some heart glitter nail polish or delicious lip gloss
> 
> 
> ...


 They usually start posting spoilers closer to the 1st of the month, and they generally ship by the 15th.

As for February, I would love to get a tarte lipsurgence or NYX jumbo lip pencil in a pretty color. A pretty cream shadow or shadow pencil. A blush. A highlighter powder. A heat protectant spray or styling cream for the hair. A good eye cream. Shoot, not hard to please, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

Oooh I totally second the blush want! I feel that'd be perfect for v-day too, if it's a v-day themed back *which I am hoping it is*


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MintyBerry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just signed up for Ipsy last week after seeing how awesome January was. I can't wait to get my first bag! I'm hoping for some heart glitter nail polish or delicious lip gloss
> 
> 
> ...


 Like yousoldtheworld said, normally not til around the 1st, but I'm so excited to talk about this bag I started this thread rather early. lol!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally the appropriate month for a pink lip product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

If I had to pick 5 products for this bag it would be:

Pink lipstain

Pink blush

Champagne Cream shadow

Sparkly Body/Hair Product

Sparkley Red Polish

last February was an awful bag, so I have high hopes for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally the appropriate month for a pink lip product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


This sounds pretty good! Instead of sparkly red polish i'd love valentine nail stickers from a good brand - like sally hansen.


----------



## missyjluver (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They usually start posting spoilers closer to the 1st of the month, and they generally ship by the 15th.
> ...


 Totally agree with that


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 21, 2013)

It sort of makes me nervous that there is now a wait list for Ipsy. I hope that doesn't mean the value and quality of this sub is going to start to go down in order to keep up with the demand.

Hopefully I'm just paranoid!


----------



## SherBear400 (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope the February bag is a bunch of pinks and reds!! (and something edible!) Even though red isn't my go to color for anything I was sooo disappointed I got the nude nail polish this month instead of the red since I never do nude nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The red would have been perfect on my toenails, I just did an OPI pedicure last night (tried the nude on my nails but HATED it). Oh I would totally second (well third) the Tarte Lipsurgence!! I have a nice coralish one but would LOVE a pink one


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm hoping for a REALLY BRIGHT FUCHSIA (something along the lines of the bubble mailers they use, but a cream, not a metallic/frost) lip pencil/stain/stick, but *not* a gloss.  I'm thinking something along the color lines of Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Lip Tar in Anime, although not necessarily *that* product.  I'll probably end up buying it.  I absolutely love hot pink/neon fuchsia lip color, and the more vibrant the better, but the color needs to be a little bit darker than bubble gum for me.  MAC Girl About Town, Rocker Chick, and Show Orchid are three of my favorites.  I have OCC Yaoi (I would advise you to *not* Google that one at work because the color name comes from something that is, ahem, NSFW), and it's gorgeous, but it's a little bit too light and frosty for me to wear on a regular basis.  And I'm definitely hoping *against* a pink nail polish because I despise pink nail polish.

But!  February is also Mardi Gras time.  Gold, green, and purple ahoy!  But here's something else to consider:  Mardi Gras is on the 12th, and Valentine's Day is the 14th.  In both cases, after the way shipping went this month, I would be more than a little surprised to see a bag of stuff entirely intended for V-Day since pretty much no one received their bags by the 14th this month (I think the first bag photo showed up on Instagram on the 14th), and I can only imagine the uproar if they sent out Valentine's Day-themed/specific stuff that didn't hit mailboxes until the 19th.  A pink lip product would still be okay because pink is supposed to be the general trend in lips for the spring, so the timing on that would be good for this bag:  Great if it arrived in time for V-Day, but if it didn't, it would still be on-trend (and I *hate* that phrase, but I can't think of a better one to use.  

Anyway.  Due to how late stuff arrived this month, I am going to hope for lots of emerald green stuff for St. Patrick's Day being sent out in February so it's in our hands in time for the wearing of the green,  Orange, too (green is actually an Irish Catholic thing, and orange is an Irish Protestant thing), but emerald green seems more appropriate/likely then orange because it's Pantone's color of the year.  Plus only trivia/history freaks are likely to understand the orange thing.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

I would love to see some emerald green stuff and to get more make up than last month


----------



## ohreally (Jan 21, 2013)

I would love to see:

champagne eyeshadow

a makeup remover pen of some sort

lip scrub! it's chapped lip season.

pink blush (stain, powder, or papers)


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol, I hope they incorporated some sort of makeup - I tend to think they'd lean more towards valentine themed over mardi gras (atleast with makeup) because a pink blush more likely to please than a blue or green eyeshadow, but that's strictly my personal opinion (and possibly honest lack of knowledge; I don't celebrate mardi gras or participate in any mardi gras events). I feel like we'd all be upset without some sort of makeup in Feb's bag &amp; I am dying for them to include a blush! No, not blush papers again, and actual blush woot woot lol 

*edit, I just reread beautymadn3ss's post and realized emerald is supposed to be an "it" color this year so maybe we will see some of that!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I hope they incorporated some sort of makeup - I tend to think they'd lean more towards valentine themed over mardi gras (atleast with makeup) because a pink blush more likely to please than a blue or green eyeshadow, but that's strictly my personal opinion (and possibly honest lack of knowledge; I don't celebrate mardi gras or participate in any mardi gras events). I feel like we'd all be upset without some sort of makeup in Feb's bag &amp;* I am dying for them to include a blush! No, not blush papers again, and actual blush woot woot lol *
> 
> *edit, I just reread beautymadn3ss's post and realized emerald is supposed to be an "it" color this year so maybe we will see some of that!


 Yes yes! Cuz I NEED another blush! XD (meaning I don't need another one, but I just want another one!)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 21, 2013)

o r z I haven't even gotten my ipsy bag for this month yet. _I _ think it's too early lol.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 21, 2013)

Something from benefit or fresh would be awwwwweesome. I literally want everything from benefit


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> o r z I haven't even gotten my ipsy bag for this month yet. _I _ think it's too early lol.


 I am just so stoked, lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2013)

Wouldn't it be funny if we got a red lip item and green eyeshadow, exactly what we were dreading would happen for Christmas!?  That would be hilarious and awful at the same time.  Personally, I'd love:

- blush 

- green nail polish

- light, shimmery eyeshadow

- hair accessory, like a cute headband

- lip pencil

And a classy bag with a pattern on the OUTSIDE.  I mean, we can dream, right?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if we got a red lip item and green eyeshadow, exactly what we were dreading would happen for Christmas!?  That would be hilarious and awful at the same time.  Personally, I'd love:
> 
> ...


 I like all of the above! You should go tell Ipsy your genius ideas!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 22, 2013)

Have to get my post in, so I'm updated lol. Pretty nice suggestions ladies! I want to find a pretty blush, some nail polish, and whatever else Ipsy comes up with..


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

cuz you know that's what we all need right? more nail polish! Says the girl that just got 5 from a trade today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lmao


----------



## katlyne (Jan 22, 2013)

gosh, I want a normal blush soooooooo bad. just a normal powder blush, THEY SHOULD GIVE US ONE FROM NYX! OR E.L.F(the studio line)!!! That'd be good too. noone sends out normal blushes anymore. they only sent them out when I wasn't into makeup. hear this, Ipsy, I DO NOT WANT ANYMORE OF THOSE AWKWARD SHEET THINGS. and I would like a printed bag please. I like hearts. very valentine's day themed.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 22, 2013)

I bet they will definitely go with a romantic date night theme and maybe some prep essentials like a sheet mask?


----------



## shy32 (Jan 22, 2013)

I got the bloody mary.

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 22, 2013)

I like nail polish. Time for Ipsy to switch to a different brand!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 22, 2013)

Blush, real blush and some lipstick or a lip pencil, anything besides gloss.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have to get my post in, so I'm updated lol.


 Me too, hehe!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like nail polish. Time for Ipsy to switch to a different brand!


 yes! I've liked the 2 nailtinis we want...but more OPI or Zoya would be great!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes! I've liked the 2 nailtinis we want...but more OPI or Zoya would be great!


 Or even theBalm. I liked getting that polish. lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

never tried it before, is it good?


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> never tried it before, is it good?


 I liked the one I got. It was like a deep magenta color and it wore well. I've only worn it once or twice, though lol.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 22, 2013)

I would loooove to see a super cute bag! The past few months have been pretty boring.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

ok then I'd be down for a The Balm one too! XD


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2013)

I have loved everything I've gotten from The Balm in my subs so far (Matt Batali, Hot Mama, Mary-Lou Manizer).  I will happily take ANYTHING from The Balm! I should probably throw some money their way soon and make a big girl purchase, lol.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope whatever we get is in the pink/red family.  I don't care if it is the bag or the product inside!  Chocolate would be nice and anything has to be better than last February (my 1st bag, but I stuck through the "rough" bags so hopefully this one is good!)


----------



## tameloy (Jan 22, 2013)

I would love an UD lip pencil


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2013)

Really, despite listing things I'd love, I'll be happy with nearly anything besides lip gloss (still have a whole glossybox full of just glosses, and that is after a purge).


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 23, 2013)

i'd like to see:

a lip stain...in a non-coral color...for some reason, my subs always send me coral colored lippies and I cannot wear them.  Makes me sad in my heart.

a hair thing or a small jewelry item...like a rhinestone bobby pin or a little fancy doodad

Chocolate (valentine's day!)

Nail polish (yes, please! but I can do without red...tons of those...and I just purged and gave my sister like 50 of my nail polishes)

a good pink or red eyeshadow....still searching for the perfect one.

a bag like the one in the link...without handles...and with a Valentine'y pattern.  http://store.vampirefreaks.com/product.php?pid=4651 

I'll be happy with an eyeliner that isn't black or brown, a blush, or whatever goodies they think of.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jleepx (Jan 23, 2013)

My Feb glam bag wishlist...(a girl can dream, right?) -The bag: red quilted heart-shaped clutch with a wrist strap -Blush: something similar to MAC's Petticoat -Lip liner: with no color, just clear, (just in case we decide to rock red lips for Valentine's day) -Bb cream: the UD sample Michelle phan used in her 'back to nature' YouTube video -Lashes: flirty, doe-eyed falsies -bun donut: 'cheat' net donuts that help you achieve the classic bun, can also be used the night before to sleep in, to have curls in the morning my ideal Feb bag


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jleepx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Feb glam bag wishlist...(a girl can dream, right?)
> 
> -The bag: red quilted heart-shaped clutch with a wrist strap
> ...


 That UD balm is terrible, so I hope we don't get that again, but I would love a bag like that! And I wanted a bun donut forever, though I just chopped my hair off a couple of weeks ago...still wouldn't mind one for whenever I grow it back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 23, 2013)

I would love some of the Fresh tinted lip balm or the Fresh lip scrub! I love that stuff &amp; would love to see a nice red or pink color in my bag! My lips are awful right now thanks to the freezing temperatures here. The Fresh lip products are awesome at fixing that &amp; would make our lips soft &amp; beautiful for Valentines Day. I also would love to see a pink blush this month just like the rest of you. A girl can dream right?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 23, 2013)

I would like to see:


A powdered blush
A hair accessorry
Clear lip liner
A really great lip balm (I love NYX's color balms - that could be the one that gets sent out in different colors)
Perfume oil (In a gardenia or freesia)
An elegant bag with scroll work/filligree that has hidden hearts in it 


Sounds corny - but I got engaged on Valentines day.  It was the day we both truly had off together and he did a great job.  So it is a little special to me


----------



## Nightgem (Jan 23, 2013)

Valentines day is our anniversary as well, so I'm hoping for a great bag . I really liked January's bag so I hope they keep up the great job they are doing. I have to admit though that I'd much rather have makeup items because that is why I have stuck it out with Ipsy as my only sub currently. Here is to a great Febuary bag


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 23, 2013)

I love the idea of getting a tinted lip balm and/or lip scrub. I have only recently gotten interested in using blush and I own none (except for the sample of hot mama I got from bb), so I would definitely be interested in getting some more samples and trying different things out. I would also like to see a sparkly nailpolish of some sort, but I agree with others that it would be nice to try something from a different brand this time. As far as the bag goes, I think something that was crimson with a black lace overlay would be nice.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the idea of getting a tinted lip balm and/or lip scrub. I have only recently gotten interested in using blush and I own none (except for the sample of hot mama I got from bb), so I would definitely be interested in getting some more samples and trying different things out. I would also like to see a sparkly nailpolish of some sort, but I agree with others that it would be nice to try something from a different brand this time. As far as the bag goes, I think something that was *crimson with a black lace overlay would be nice.*


 I like that


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a hair bun..got it at Claire's for under $5.. they're fun!


----------



## alliegee319 (Jan 23, 2013)

Cannot wait to get the next Ipsy bag!!  They're always so great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 23, 2013)

I would love to see anything besides a lip gloss, my makeup stash is overrun with glosses. I'd also like to see them get away from Nailtini, not that the polish is bad, but we've had it two months in a row, so now we need something new!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Honestly, ipsy bags have been really good recently, so whatever it is, I'm sure I'll be happy.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would like to see:
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Nightgem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Valentines day is our anniversary as well, so I'm hoping for a great bag . I really liked January's bag so I hope they keep up the great job they are doing. I have to admit though that I'd much rather have makeup items because that is why I have stuck it out with Ipsy as my only sub currently. Here is to a great Febuary bag


 February 13th is my anniversary b/c I couldn't wait for my fiance to ask me out on v-day when we started dating, lol. I was a freshman in college.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm too cheap to buy the a bun donut, I just use a sock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a hair bun..got it at Claire's for under $5.. they're fun!


 I bought one for my daughter, and for the life of me, can't figure out how to use it on her. I feel so stupid! lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought one for my daughter, and for the life of me, can't figure out how to use it on her. I feel so stupid! lol


 have you tried watching some YouTube tutorials?  I use them for everything... learned how to reset my water heater and check for bad breakers in the electric box, as well as all the fun beauty stuff!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have you tried watching some YouTube tutorials?  I use them for everything... learned how to reset my water heater and check for bad breakers in the electric box, as well as all the fun beauty stuff.


 That's a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## JamieO (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohreally* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see:
> 
> ...


 YES!! I was thinking the one thing that would be perfect for V-Day is a lip scrub! Gotta get your lips in kissing condition, right? Plus, it's something different that they haven't sent out, and it would be handy since we still have a couple months of dry winter air left. And for sure a blush, but something other than papers, since we just got the highlighting ones a couple months ago. Maybe something like Stainiac or Benetint, that can be used for lips and cheeks.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 23, 2013)

These are all great suggestions! I just hope Ipsy thought like this when they planned Feb's bag, lol


----------



## votedreads (Jan 23, 2013)

heck yes on lip scrub and benetint!


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree a good lipscrub would be awesome!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd like to throw out there the idea for a nude liner! I only have two one from nars and one from stila, I use the every day and would live to expand my collection. Also brow products, like a powder duo and maybe a mini perfume bottle of the nicki Minaj perfume. I thought it was going to be so tacky and stinky, but I loved it (once I was able to find a tester with product in it.... I probably tried on 5 separate shopping trips to smell the stuff, they were always totally out. I found it very universal and nice


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'd like to throw out there the idea for a nude liner! I only have two one from nars and one from stila, I use the every day and would live to expand my collection. Also brow products, like a powder duo and maybe a mini perfume bottle of the nicki Minaj perfume. I thought it was going to be so tacky and stinky, but I loved it (once I was able to find a tester with product in it.... I probably tried on 5 separate shopping trips to smell the stuff, they were always totally out. I found it very universal and nice


Agreed on nude liner. And a deluxe size perfume sample will always win me over.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 23, 2013)

> Agreed on nude liner. And a deluxe size perfume sample will always win me over.


 Yep! I finally got a good sized perfume sample from birchbox! It was the fresh citron, so glad to have anything bigger than a vial! I am hoping I can get the bottle apart to refill it when it's empty, the bottle is very nice quality


----------



## jleepx (Jan 23, 2013)

> That UD balm is terrible, so I hope we don't get that again, but I would love a bag like that! And I wanted a bun donut forever, though I just chopped my hair off a couple of weeks ago...still wouldn't mind one for whenever I grow it back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have yet to swatch the UD bb cream. is it really that bad? I love the naked foundation and was hoping it'd work for me as well. what issues did you encounter with the bb cream?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jleepx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a real bb cream is supposed to provide some coverage while giving skin care benefits to your skin. The UD "BB cream" gives no coverage at all! It's supposed to perfect your skin, but I noticed no difference whatsoever and I have tried it more than once.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jleepx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have several issues with it, but I'm also new to BB creams, so anyone feel free to correct me if something I critique is standard for BB's:

-It's so runny! I thought it would be thick for all the wonderful things it's supposed to do.

-It sets REALLY quickly.  I have to be fast to spread it around before it dries up on me

-It doesn't provide any coverage that I can see.  

-It hasn't improved my skin.

I've used it 3x now with with no visible results.  So for me, it doesn't have any of the benefits that I've seen advertised for BB's.  However, I just got a sample of the Maybelline BB cream in the mail today, I'll try it soon and report back if there's anything that's different!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have several issues with it, but I'm also new to BB creams, so anyone feel free to correct me if something I critique is standard for BB's:
> 
> ...


 I agree with everything you said about it ^^. Also, I've tried the Maybelline BB cream and it does have more coverage than the UD one, BUT if you want bb creams, the best ones are the asian ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 23, 2013)

> I have several issues with it, but I'm also new to BB creams, so anyone feel free to correct me if something I critique is standard for BB's: -It's so runny! I thought it would be thick for all the wonderful things it's supposed to do. -It sets REALLY quickly. Â I have to be fast to spread it around before it dries up on me -It doesn't provide any coverage that I can see. Â  -It hasn't improved my skin. I've used it 3x now with with no visible results. Â So for me, it doesn't have any of the benefits that I've seen advertised for BB's. Â However, I just got a sample of the Maybelline BB cream in the mail today, I'll try it soon and report back if there's anything that's different! Â


 On me, the color of the UD bb cream looked orangey. I only tried it the one time though.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a totally opposite opinion. I LOVE the UD BB cream. I didn't get the sample in my Ipsy bag but I did get one with an UD order and I totally and completely fell in love. I have fairly normal skin, not much acne, not too dry/oily but I am cursed with the dreaded "natural blush" (aka red cheeks that never fully cover up). I tried it out and at first glance it did nothing for me. Left the bathroom but came back a few minutes later because I'd forgotten something and looked in the mirror and was floored. My skin looked amazing. Even toned, glowing, fresh. I've been using it daily for 2 weeks and my skin has never looked better. I'm even on my period right now and usually get a small breakout during this time of the month. This month? nothing. 

Different BB creams will work for different people but I seriously adore my UD BB cream. I ordered the full size right away and haven't even bothered ordering new foundation. I don't need it with this! A little powder to finish off and I'm set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jan 24, 2013)

And I'm also light skinned with a bit of a pink undertone and the UD BB cream color works super well on me. I was skeptical when I saw it come out of the tube for the first time but it totally surprised me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jleepx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That UD balm is terrible, so I hope we don't get that again, but I would love a bag like that! And I wanted a bun donut forever, though I just chopped my hair off a couple of weeks ago...still wouldn't mind one for whenever I grow it back
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2013)

The product that converted me to using BB cream (and I say this as someone who wore foundation *maybe* a total of ten times in over forty years, so this wasn't a matter of switching products.  This was a matter of using something I had refused to wear for my entire life) was the Missha (in #21, which I was sure would be too dark but that is pretty much perfect) that Glossybox sent out in one of their boxes last year.  I'm pale but ruddy, and this stuff just smooths everything out.  Love it.  Still working on my first tube (I think it's lasted me three months so far, and there's probably enough to last me another month or maybe even two), but I've got a second stashed away, and by the time I'm done with that one, the new Pretty and Cute store should be open about a mile down the road from me, so I can buy it live and in-person.  Because what I really need is an Asian makeup store nearby (I will need to move my bathroom into a TARDIS).

Anyway.  February's bag.  I'm very specifically not thinking in terms of Valentine's Day (neuroses and anxiety like *whoa* about that over here), so my picks would look a little like this:


Lip scrub (it's winter, and even my lips -- constantly under layers of balm -- have started getting flaky) 
Lip stain (prep with the scrub, color with the stain!)
Brightly-colored bobby pins (I didn't realize growing out pixie cuts -- what I'm doing now just because fifteen years of frequent haircuts has burned me out on them -- was A Thing right now until this week when I saw some blog post about what to do when you're doing this!  My hair grew an inch in a month, so it grows insanely quickly, but it's still not long enough to do anything with other than pin it back, especially since -- much to my dismay -- I now have *bangs*.  I hate bangs and am pinning them back until I no longer have them.  Bobby pins would be usable by many more subscribers than a hair bun, which could really only be used by people with long hair)
Eye color (pencil, shadow, shadow pencil, cream -- just not liquid liner) in emerald green or cobalt blue (the green for the aforementioned Pantone reasons, the blue because that's apparently a Big Thing for this spring)
Tweezers (because it seems like they might as well send another tool, but they just sent a brush, so why not tweezers?)

Of course, no mascara, black/brown eye liner, or lip gloss!  Unless we're talking about Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Lip Tar in Anime.  That would rock.  But it's not really a *gloss* (and I find it impossible to believe that they would place this stuff with a subscription service, but that's a whole separate issue), so I would be fine with it on the off chance it showed up, at least if it was in Anime.  I'm planning on buying that one eventually.  Pink lips visible from space!  Yes!  I would love a high-gloss hot pink vinyl bag.  I actually have a pair of hot pink patent leather tall Doc Martens (yes, I have hot pink patent leather combat boots) that would be the perfect color and shininess.

I would actually love to see something we don't even know exists, like powdered lip color (I got some many years ago and absolutely adored it, but it was apparently a short-lived product because I remember buying it, trying it, loving it, and then not being able to find it to buy in other colors after that).  I'm anti-blush (my natural color is such that I look like a clown prostitute whenever I wear it.  Not even MAC artists bother trying it on me), so I'm actively hoping against that.  Aaand I had a couple more ideas, but I can't remember them, and I had a really hard day, so I think it's time to call it a night and go to bed now.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The product that converted me to using BB cream (and I say this as someone who wore foundation *maybe* a total of ten times in over forty years, so this wasn't a matter of switching products.  This was a matter of using something I had refused to wear for my entire life) was the Missha (in #21, which I was sure would be too dark but that is pretty much perfect) that Glossybox sent out in one of their boxes last year.  I'm pale but ruddy, and this stuff just smooths everything out.  Love it.  Still working on my first tube (I think it's lasted me three months so far, and there's probably enough to last me another month or maybe even two), but I've got a second stashed away, and by the time I'm done with that one, the new Pretty and Cute store should be open about a mile down the road from me, so I can buy it live and in-person.  Because what I really need is an Asian makeup store nearby (I will need to move my bathroom into a TARDIS).


 My Missha tube usually lasts about 6 months for me and I use it nearly everyday. I always buy on Amazon for less than $20 and they ship straight from Korea, wait time is around 2 weeks but that's not too bad.

P.S. Who's your favorite Doctor and companion? Mine's 11 and Donna.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My Missha tube usually lasts about 6 months for me and I use it nearly everyday. I always buy on Amazon for less than $20 and they ship straight from Korea, wait time is around 2 weeks but that's not too bad.
> ...


 Ok, I'm torn now between trying Missha and Skin79.  Has anyone tried both?  What were the differences, that you could tell?  I have skin like meaganola, pale, but with very pink/red undertones.  There is absolutely no chance of an Asian skin store opening anywhere near me (sigh. rural.) so which one is easier to order online?



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually have a pair of hot pink patent leather tall Doc Martens (yes, I have hot pink patent leather combat boots) that would be the perfect color and shininess.


 You're my hero.  Just for that.


----------



## lovelywhim (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm torn now between trying Missha and Skin79.  Has anyone tried both?  What were the differences, that you could tell?  I have skin like meaganola, pale, but with very pink/red undertones.  There is absolutely no chance of an Asian skin store opening anywhere near me (sigh. rural.) so which one is easier to order online?


 I think Missha is good for pink/red undertones. It provides very good coverage. Skin79 has a few different BB creams to choose from. I don't think you can go wrong with the Hot Pink one - good coverage and easy to apply! It seems like most people really like that one (from what I've read online). The VIP Gold one provides more coverage and is a bit lighter than the hot pink one. It's also thicker so you'll see that in the application.

I've tried tons of the Korean brands (Missha, Skin79, Skin Food, Holika Holika, Lioele, Dr. Jart, BRTC, The Face Shop, Innisfree, Etude House, etc etc) in the last few years. My absolute favorite is the BRTC Jasmine Water BB Cream!!! It provides great coverage, smells soooo good, and makes my skin look flawless! It took a little while to find the right one for my skin but it was worth all the trial and error! I think Missha and Skin79 are good brands to start with (I primarily used the hot pink Skin79 BB cream for about a year before finding the BRTC one)!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 24, 2013)

So many great ideas here!  I'd like to see:


A lip scrub
A sheet mask, clay mask or a mud mask
Bath salts or a bath bomb
Lashes or maybe an eyelash curler
Some sort of brow product...I don't remember seeing them do this yet?  [EDIT: Ohhh, right, the empty Chella tube.  No wonder I forgot]

Basically I want some good pampering stuff for pre-date prep and then some final touches that take your look from everyday to extra special.  

If they do chocolate again, I hope it's dark chocolate and salted.  YUM.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm torn now between trying Missha and Skin79.  Has anyone tried both?  What were the differences, that you could tell?  I have skin like meaganola, pale, but with very pink/red undertones.  There is absolutely no chance of an Asian skin store opening anywhere near me (sigh. rural.) so which one is easier to order online?


 I have not tried both, but I have very fair skin with serious rosacea (bright red cheeks and chin) and the Missha works for me.  It goes on really gray and weird but evens out as it oxidizes.  I get a little pooling/unevenness by the end of the day though, so I prefer a regular long wearing foundation like MAC studio fix over a BB cream since my red is so intense and I work long hours.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have several issues with it, but I'm also new to BB creams, so anyone feel free to correct me if something I critique is standard for BB's:
> 
> ...


 Maybelline Dream Fresh BB 8-In-1 Beauty Balm Skin Perfector: * *This is my HG foundation.  I have hated everything else I tried - my skin can still breath with this.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have several issues with it, but I'm also new to BB creams, so anyone feel free to correct me if something I critique is standard for BB's:
> 
> ...


 Um, that's probably because you're not using a "real" BB creme. Sorry to sound elitist and persnickety (which probably a lot of people who use Asian BB cremes do, but it's true), but what "real" BB cremes are are completely different than what the western market has manufactured (psst: a tinted moisturizer).

I use Missha BB cremes and it: 1) is super thick and covering 2) dries kind of slowly (which is annoying) but makes your skin look close to flawless after it sets, and 3) is not watery and runny at all.

Also, I'm not really sure what visible results you expected to see after 3 uses? What kind of effects do you see from beauty products in general after 3 uses? This isn't Crest Whitestrips.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not tried both, but I have very fair skin with serious rosacea (bright red cheeks and chin) and the Missha works for me.  It goes on really gray and weird but evens out as it oxidizes.  I get a little pooling/unevenness by the end of the day though, so I prefer a regular long wearing foundation like MAC studio fix over a BB cream since my red is so intense and I work long hours.


 I love the Missha. At first I was terrified because you're right it does initially go on very gray and doesn't look like it matches your skin at all, but after a few minutes it sets in and looks airbrushed. I love it. My only  issue is that by mid day it tends to make me a little oily in my T zone (and I don't usually have oily skin) - but nothing some quick power or a blotting paper can't fix!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you EVERYONE for your responses!  I think I'm gonna have to order some Missha soon!



> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not tried both, but I have very fair skin with serious rosacea (bright red cheeks and chin) and the Missha works for me.  It goes on really gray and weird but evens out as it oxidizes.  I get a little pooling/unevenness by the end of the day though, so I prefer a regular long wearing foundation like MAC studio fix over a BB cream since my red is so intense and I work long hours.


 Thanks for letting me know about the gray fading, I probably would have put it on, seen the gray, and went NOPE, wash it off!  I don't have really red skin (although I practically glow when I blush!), so hopefully I'll be able to get away with just the BB Cream



> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybelline Dream Fresh BB 8-In-1 Beauty Balm Skin Perfector: * *This is my HG foundation.  I have hated everything else I tried - my skin can still breath with this.


 Sweet!  Thanks!  Now I'm stoked to try it!



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um, that's probably because you're not using a "real" BB creme. Sorry to sound elitist and persnickety (which probably a lot of people who use Asian BB cremes do, but it's true), but what "real" BB cremes are are completely different than what the western market has manufactured (psst: a tinted moisturizer).
> 
> ...


 You're right, I'm a relative newbie to "upscale" makeup, so I wouldn't know a "real" BB cream if my life depended on it.  Hopefully, it never comes to that. 




  I've actually had several products that give me visible results after 3 uses, after all, to me that's the point of most of my sample subs... if something makes a visible, positive difference, I'm much more likely to buy a full size.  The Josie Maran Argan Oil (Ipsy/Jan), Laura Mercier Face Polish (It Kit/Dec), and Juice Beauty Moisturizer (Citrus Lane/Nov) are all products that gave me visible, measurable results after 3 uses or less.  I wasn't expecting a miracle, but a basic "hey, my skin feels kind of better even after washing this stuff off" is what I'm looking for, and didn't get with the UD BB.  And if that makes _me_ elitist and persnickety as well, so be it!


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybelline Dream Fresh BB 8-In-1 Beauty Balm Skin Perfector: * *This is my HG foundation.  I have hated everything else I tried - my skin can still breath with this.


 Me too, although now I REALLY want to try Missha.  But the Maybelline is nice.  My biggest complaint with others that I've tried (Garnier, Dr Jarts, and Boscia) is that my face felt so oily and gross-shiny.  Maybelline isn't like that at all.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 24, 2013)

So where can I buy this Missha without worrying about being sent a fake product? I just can't bring myself to buy beauty products from Amazon. Too many horror stories!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you EVERYONE for your responses!  I think I'm gonna have to order some Missha soon!
> 
> ...


 I have used products that I had noticed a difference the next day. It wasn't Crest Whitestrips either. With them I noticed no difference! lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So where can I buy this Missha without worrying about being sent a fake product? I just can't bring myself to buy beauty products from Amazon. Too many horror stories!


 http://misshaus.com &lt;-- official product site

You can try subscribing to their ML but it took me 4 tries to actually get anything from them. They occassionally will have awesome sales with like 40-50% off their products.


----------



## sprite9034 (Jan 24, 2013)

1) Finally resubscribing to Ipsy/ MyGlam- I cancelled pretty much right before the bags started getting awesome (of course). Anyone have any idea how long the wait list is/ what my chances of getting a February bag look like?

2) BB Cream- I LOVE the L'oreal Youth Code bb cream. It is a lot thicker than the other American bb's I've tried, and it has actually improved my skin- I've had less breakouts for sure since I've started using it. It's great on it's own for light/ medium coverage, but it also works really well as a primer. Just my two cents!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

Most of the time Missha has a GWP,I got my bb cream full size as a GWP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kat46 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have loved everything I've gotten from The Balm in my subs so far (Matt Batali, Hot Mama, Mary-Lou Manizer).  I will happily take ANYTHING from The Balm! I should probably throw some money their way soon and make a big girl purchase, lol.


 me too! I wear Mary-Lou Manizer every day as a highlighter and as an eyeshadow with Matt Batali in the crease. I already bought a full size Mary-Lou Manizer and I'm going to have to get the Meet Matt(e) palette because that color is my HG crease color. 

More The Balm please!!!


----------



## kat46 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm torn now between trying Missha and Skin79.  Has anyone tried both?  What were the differences, that you could tell?  I have skin like meaganola, pale, but with very pink/red undertones.  There is absolutely no chance of an Asian skin store opening anywhere near me (sigh. rural.) so which one is easier to order online?
> ...


 I haven't used both, but I really like the Skin79 Super+ Gold. It's pretty thick in consistency and gives a medium coverage.  I have very fair skin with a pink undertone. 

I ordered direct from Skin79


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm torn now between trying Missha and Skin79.  Has anyone tried both?  What were the differences, that you could tell?  I have skin like meaganola, pale, but with very pink/red undertones.  There is absolutely no chance of an Asian skin store opening anywhere near me (sigh. rural.) so which one is easier to order online?


 From what I've read, Missha has more colour options, but if you're pale, then it shouldn't really matter. Asian BB cremes are supposed oxidize to suit your skin tone, so they don't have to match 100% percent.

You can purchase SKIN79 online here: http://www.skin79northamerica.com/catalogue I'm not sure what their shipping options are, but Missha is FS at $40 + GWP


----------



## mermuse (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too! I wear Mary-Lou Manizer every day as a highlighter and as an eyeshadow with Matt Batali in the crease. I already bought a full size Mary-Lou Manizer and I'm going to have to get the Meet Matt(e) palette because that color is my HG crease color.
> 
> More The Balm please!!!


 
I love that as a crease color too.  It scared me at first because I was worried it would be too dark, but it's just the right amount of pigment to make a surprisingly natural looking crease that you can darken with another pass for a dramatic effect as well.  I picked up the palette when they did the half off promo, but I keep going for that color in it anyway.

I'm glad to see mattes on trend; I think it's great to pair them with shimmers for a fuller look, and these Balm mattes have been especially great.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2013)

One more February-oriented thing I would live to see: something cherry blossom-y!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 24, 2013)

*gasp* WHAT IF IPSY EVER SENT US A *GOOD* BB CREAM&gt; IPSY I HOPE YOURE READING THIS! Lol


----------



## MissAprosexia (Jan 24, 2013)

Has anyone who usually has allergies to make up tried the hypoallergenic missha BB cream?  I'm tempted, but I usually don't use any kind of foundation or anything since I tend to be allergic and because my skin is very clear and even usually.  It would be nice to have something for the rare days when it isn't, but I'm worried about shelling out so much money for something that might give me a rash.


----------



## kat46 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was so bummed that I didn't have the funds to order when it was half price. 

I like layering it over other colors in the crease too. It's a very versatile color. It would be awesome if the sold them as singles.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 24, 2013)

I would try buying sample 2ml packs from ebay so you can see if you'll break out. it does cost money but it is better than wasting money on a full sized product that you react to. also it will help you see which shades fit you.



> Has anyone who usually has allergies to make up tried the hypoallergenicÂ missha BB cream? Â I'm tempted, but I usually don't use any kind of foundation or anything since I tend to be allergic and because my skin is very clear and even usually. Â It would be nice to have something for the rare days when it isn't, but I'm worried about shelling out so much money for something that might give me a rash.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 25, 2013)

> http://misshaus.com &lt;-- official product site You can try subscribing to their ML but it took me 4 tries to actually get anything from them. They occassionally will have awesome sales with like 40-50% off their products.


 THANK YOU SO MUCH! I went on the website just to sign up not planning to buy anything... BUT they are offering with a min $1 purchase a free BB cream in #21 which is exactly what I wanted. So of course I couldn't resist. I bought a $2 eyeshadow duo and with $9 shipping my total was $11. So excited to try this and what a good deal! And I'm sorry that had nothing to do with Ipsy, but I will mention that this was def my fav out of all my January subs so I am really excited for Feb Ipsy too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 25, 2013)

Did they say what size BB cream was being offered as the gift?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 25, 2013)

> Did they say what size BB cream was being offered as the gift?


 I believe full sized..the retail value is $29.99! Couldn't resist, so I placed an order. The promo code was for new customers who register at their site..hope I get fabulous results like the other ladies here.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 25, 2013)

see! awesome gwp!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 25, 2013)

Guess who just ordered?  

THIS GIRL!  






I got an eyeshadow single (the khaki color looks gorgeous!) and #21 looks like the perfect shade for me!  Thanks, enablers!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 25, 2013)

nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmakey9 (Jan 25, 2013)

I oredered too!!!! I received the Missha in Glossybox and I LOVE it! I have been using it sparingly because I was running low... not anymore! Woohoo!

I received both the #13 and #21 in Glossybox. The #13 is way too light, but if I mix both the 13 and 21 it's fine. #21 is a great color and very blendable. I think unless you have dark or olive skin it would work on a lot of light-medium skin tones.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 25, 2013)

Enablers Unite! 

I got the Pore Cover Balm to try + #21 = $13.49 





I've been on a massive no buy so I'm feeeeeeeeling goooood lol

And now I'm going bowling.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 25, 2013)

You guys are such enablers. I just did it too.


----------



## yoru (Jan 25, 2013)

I cancelled since I don't want another year of ipsy as they started charging tax for CA residents 

But probably will get back monthly if the Feb bag is good. I have high hopes for this one!

Ahhh BB cream. Best stuff for dry US weather. I was so stupid to use it during hot humid summer in Asia. I am still hooked since I can apply them with my hands! That's how good this stuff is. I normally order them from eBay sellers from Korea. Worth the wait and best pricing for broke college student!


----------



## yoru (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what I've read, Missha has more colour options, but if you're pale, then it shouldn't really matter. Asian BB cremes are supposed oxidize to suit your skin tone, so they don't have to match 100% percent.
> 
> You can purchase SKIN79 online here: http://www.skin79northamerica.com/catalogue I'm not sure what their shipping options are, but Missha is FS at $40 + GWP


skin79 do send sample sizes you just have to pay around $1 shipping. It's gonna take forever to receive though.

(sorry for double post! D


----------



## SandyNoemy (Jan 25, 2013)

remember when they posted this back in December?





Caption: Glitter. Sparkles. Pink. Gold zipper. Too much for a future Glam Bag or perfect?
i have a feeling this will be the February bag. Feb is my birthday month so i have high hopes.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> remember when they posted this back in December?
> 
> ...


 
I hope so!! I'm sick of the boring black &amp; brown bags!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 25, 2013)

> Guess who just ordered? Â  THIS GIRL! Â
> 
> 
> 
> I got an eyeshadow single (the khaki color looks gorgeous!) and #21 looks like the perfect shade for me! Â Thanks, enablers!Â


 I'm gonna hafta order now too! I like the #13 Glossy sent but it is a bit too pale so #21 should be perfect! I love the Missha texture!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gonna hafta order now too! I like the #13 Glossy sent but it is a bit too pale so #21 should be perfect! I love the Missha texture!!!!


 Lol why is it always the Ipsy thread that brings out the awesome enabler deals?


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol why is it always the Ipsy thread that brings out the awesome enabler deals?


 riiiiiiiiight! haha


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> remember when they posted this back in December?
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so!! I'm sick of the boring black &amp; brown bags!


 fingers crossed!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol why is it always the Ipsy thread that brings out the awesome enabler deals?


 cuz we are all enablers! lol all this time I thought I used #23 and I actually use #21 and it's perfect, I love it!


----------



## diana16 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> remember when they posted this back in December?
> 
> ...


 I really want this bag, and it would be perfect for Feb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cuz we are all enablers! lol all this time I thought I used #23 and I actually use #21 and it's perfect, I love it!


 Yay! Between the JM Argan Oil and the Missha BB, maybe I can finally get a handle on my feisty skin!


----------



## ohreally (Jan 25, 2013)

That bag is GORGEOUS. And it's my birthday month too, so I hope it's a good bag!


----------



## Dots (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been thinking of signing up...anything that's helpful to know before I sign up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyk (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been thinking of signing up...anything that's helpful to know before I sign up?


 Yes, that there's a waitlist, so you may as well sign up now!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been thinking of signing up...anything that's helpful to know before I sign up?


 theres a waitlist a mile long? thats probably a good thing to know. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol why is it always the Ipsy thread that brings out the awesome enabler deals?


 And I have been enabled as well.


----------



## Dots (Jan 25, 2013)

> theres a waitlist a mile long? thats probably a good thing to know. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol thanks! that is actually quite helpful...dunno why that didn't occur to me earlier!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol thanks! that is actually quite helpful...dunno why that didn't occur to me earlier!


 lol. welcome! you might somehow get lucky though, if you get on it now. maybe people will unsub once they see the spoilers? different strokes for different folks.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH! I went on the website just to sign up not planning to buy anything... BUT they are offering with a min $1 purchase a free BB cream in #21 which is exactly what I wanted. So of course I couldn't resist. I bought a $2 eyeshadow duo and with $9 shipping my total was $11. So excited to try this and what a good deal!
> 
> And I'm sorry that had nothing to do with Ipsy, but I will mention that this was def my fav out of all my January subs so I am really excited for Feb Ipsy too!


 Is this offer from an email when you signed up for the mailing list? I'm not seeing it...


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this offer from an email when you signed up for the mailing list? I'm not seeing it...


 NM, just found it on the site.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NM, just found it on the site.


 I had the same issue!  Took me like 20 minutes to figure it out.  :-(


----------



## cmello (Jan 25, 2013)

You guys enabled me great deal!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too! I wear Mary-Lou Manizer every day as a highlighter and as an eyeshadow with Matt Batali in the crease. I already bought a full size Mary-Lou Manizer and I'm going to have to get the Meet Matt(e) palette because that color is my HG crease color.
> 
> More The Balm please!!!


 I did this as my eye makeup today... it was AMAZING!!!  Somehow having the light color as a shimmer and the crease color as a matte shade just made it pop! Thanks so much for sharing 







> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had the same issue!  Took me like 20 minutes to figure it out.  :-(


 Lol me too! I finally had to go back and re-read where puppyluv said she registered for the site, then it popped right up!


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, that there's a waitlist, so you may as well sign up now!


 I think it is so smart to have a waiting list.  I wish Glossybox had done that.   

I love Ipsy.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 25, 2013)

Can you post a picture?



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did this as my eye makeup today... it was AMAZING!!!  Somehow having the light color as a shimmer and the crease color as a matte shade just made it pop! Thanks so much for sharing
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 25, 2013)

I can tomorrow! Sorry, I just washed all my makeup off. But it's going to be my new daytime go-to look!



> Can you post a picture?


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can tomorrow! Sorry, I just washed all my makeup off. But it's going to be my new daytime go-to look!


 Please do! I have both of these products and what to see what that looks like.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 25, 2013)

Just realized that I had never signed up with Missha directly, so I did, and just ordered two of the eyeshadows (a pink and a violet) and  so I'll be getting those and the BB cream for $13.19! Yay!

Not that I really need it...I just bought 8 little tubes of various Skin79 bb creams, a full sized Holika Holika, and I am about to start the L'oreal 10 week bb cream test in a week or so...but, I AM running low on my Missha and it's my favorite...so totally worth it. lol.


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 26, 2013)

Welp, just placed my order. I'm starting to worry you guys are dangerous to my checking account. But but but...it was just such a good deal!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, just placed my order. I'm starting to worry you guys are dangerous to my checking account. But but but...it was just such a good deal!


 We are dangerous yup! But they do have great deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello! I'm Cookie! I am new to makeuptalk and I adore it &lt;3 I joined because I am new to Glossybox as of Jan and was concerned as others as to why shipping is so late, however, I've been an Ipsy member for a few months now and it is fabulous! So when I saw this thread I got all giddy and jumped on. I can't wait for Feb sneak peeks! I'm crossing my fingers that they might use that sparkly pink bag they showed us on facebook back in early Dec I think it was! It was gorgeous!


----------



## rigs32 (Jan 26, 2013)

I also just ordered from Missha to get the free BB cream. If you click on register at the top of the site, NOT for the email sign up, you will get the coupon immediately in your account. The cart says its a full size as the value listed is 29.99 which is then crossed out and at no cost. I have only tried drugstore BB cream so far - L'Oreal which I do like, but I'm excited to try something more upscale for $11 rather than $30+.


----------



## freddygirl (Jan 26, 2013)

> me too! I wear Mary-Lou Manizer every day as a highlighter and as an eyeshadow with Matt Batali in the crease. I already bought a full size Mary-Lou Manizer and I'm going to have to get the Meet Matt(e) palette because that color is my HG crease color.Â  More The Balm please!!!


I love the Matt Batali color but for some reason, it always comes out looking splotchy on me when I use it in my crease. It's great for me as an eyeliner though.


----------



## CarmenVF (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you ladies for posting about the Missha deal. I've been wanting to try this brand forever but was nervous about spending $30 without being able to see which color was best for my skin tone. Based on the descriptions #21 was the one I would have guessed, so this is a perfect way to test it out. I'm so very excited!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you post a picture?


 Ok, as requested, pics!  A few disclaimers - I had to bribe my kids with snacks and TV just to get the time to go do my makeup, so it's definitely not a finished/polished look AT ALL.  I am not a makeup artist (and I expect every actual makeup artist to look at the pic and say "you sure aren't, bless your heart!"), just an enthusiastic amateur.  I am also my own photographer, with just an iphone for a camera!  The first pic is the whole look, with closeups of my eyes so you can see how it looks.  The second is shots of all the makeup I used, relying heavily on subs and samples from the past few months 




.  And I totally forgot to include a pic of the Hot Mama I used for a blush, I am super-pale, so I used it VERY lightly.  Thanks for letting me share!







ETA:  Yes, I have a nose piercing. Coolest mom at the PTA.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, as requested, pics!  A few disclaimers - I had to bribe my kids with snacks and TV just to get the time to go do my makeup, so it's definitely not a finished/polished look AT ALL.  I am not a makeup artist (and I expect every actual makeup artist to look at the pic and say "you sure aren't, bless your heart!"), just an enthusiastic amateur.  I am also my own photographer, with just an iphone for a camera!  The first pic is the whole look, with closeups of my eyes so you can see how it looks.  The second is shots of all the makeup I used, relying heavily on subs and samples from the past few months
> 
> ...


You 1) are gorgeous and 2) did a great job on both the makeup and your compilation of items used!


----------



## kat46 (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did this as my eye makeup today... it was AMAZING!!!  Somehow having the light color as a shimmer and the crease color as a matte shade just made it pop! Thanks so much for sharing






 your welcome! It's my go-to everyday look now.


----------



## kat46 (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome! thanks for sharing 



 I also have that Moxie gloss and I wear it with this eye look. 



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, as requested, pics!  A few disclaimers - I had to bribe my kids with snacks and TV just to get the time to go do my makeup, so it's definitely not a finished/polished look AT ALL.  I am not a makeup artist (and I expect every actual makeup artist to look at the pic and say "you sure aren't, bless your heart!"), just an enthusiastic amateur.  I am also my own photographer, with just an iphone for a camera!  The first pic is the whole look, with closeups of my eyes so you can see how it looks.  The second is shots of all the makeup I used, relying heavily on subs and samples from the past few months
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome! thanks for sharing
> 
> ...


That Moxie gloss is fabulous, I wear it all the time! &lt;3 It looks so great with rose gold blush


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You 1) are gorgeous and 2) did a great job on both the makeup and your compilation of items used!





> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome! thanks for sharing
> 
> ...


 Thank you ladies!! I do love that gloss... and the Mary Lou-Manizer... and all my fun little subscription things!


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 26, 2013)

I need to stay away from this place.  I just bought an eye shadow to get the missha bb cream.  So excited!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 26, 2013)

Magical mom is living up to the name, lol; very nicely done!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 26, 2013)

What I like about Magical Mom's look is that it's very classic, clean and very sophisticated.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 26, 2013)

> I need to stay away from this place.Â  I just bought an eye shadow to get the missha bb cream.Â  So excited!!


 I am so glad I read this thread! I have been wanting to try out the Missha BB cream but i was worried about the color not matching my skin tone. I ordered a duo eyeshadow and I got the BB cream for free. I only paid $11 with shipping! This way I wont feel so bad if the color doesn't match. In regards to Ipsy, I would also love to see that pink bag they showed on facebook back in december, it was so pretty! I would also love some blush, a nice lipstain, a lipliner and some sort of hair accessory.


----------



## considerately (Jan 26, 2013)

I have really been wanting to try a Lip scrub!


----------



## diana16 (Jan 26, 2013)

Loved that eye look, I might try it tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you, ladies!  Oh, and if anyone got the Bloody Mary polish in your January bag, it is absolutely amazing!


----------



## pengutango (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> remember when they posted this back in December?
> 
> ...


 It's my birthday month too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Even though I don't like pink that much, this would be an awesome change. I'm bored of the plain bags we've been getting for the last 3 months (and is how long I've been subbed to ipsy... XD). I really wished the pattern from January's bag was on the outside instead of it being the liner... oh well.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you, ladies!  Oh, and if anyone got the Bloody Mary polish in your January bag, it is absolutely amazing!


 I got the frappe and used it earlier this week.  I used 3 light coats and it's a lovely neutral.  I am extremely hard on my hands. And I have to say, it has good staying power!  I couldn't find my base/top coat so it was just the nailtini and i made it all the way to today with NO chips.  Actually, I'd have made it longer but I was bargain hunting at the children's place and grabbed a pair of khakis and the hanger was jammed and broke in my hands and ripped out most of the nails on my right hand, ouch!  But my left hand is STILL chip free and my right is sore and only slightly chipped after biting away what was left hanging. 



 

I've been checking out your blog.  It's so cute...and I love the look you put together with your sub samples!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> remember when they posted this back in December?
> 
> ...


YEEEES this is the one I've been dying to get! &lt;3


----------



## votedreads (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YEEEES this is the one I've been dying to get! &lt;3


 reminds me of victoria secret SO MUCHH hahah


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the frappe and used it earlier this week.  I used 3 light coats and it's a lovely neutral.  I am extremely hard on my hands. And I have to say, it has good staying power!  I couldn't find my base/top coat so it was just the nailtini and i made it all the way to today with NO chips.  Actually, I'd have made it longer but I was bargain hunting at the children's place and grabbed a pair of khakis and the hanger was jammed and broke in my hands and ripped out most of the nails on my right hand, ouch!  But my left hand is STILL chip free and my right is sore and only slightly chipped after biting away what was left hanging.
> ...


 Oh your poor hand!  Ouch! I hope you got some good bargains to make up for it!  Let me know how long the polish lasts, mine always chips like mad, no matter what brand I use.  

Thank you so much!  It's so much fun to play with all the fun makeup I've been getting in my subs!


----------



## shy32 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello. I have been lurking for several months.Has anybody tried the #13 milky beige Missha Bb cream? I usually wear the lightest shade in most foundations. I'm wondering how light it is.


----------



## RaeDobbins (Jan 27, 2013)

pretty darn light. My friend got it in her glossybox, and it was too light for me. The pale ginger kid. lol. I'd say its as close to porcelain as I've seen.


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 27, 2013)

> me too! I wear Mary-Lou Manizer every day as a highlighter and as an eyeshadow with Matt Batali in the crease. I already bought a full size Mary-Lou Manizer and I'm going to have to get the Meet Matt(e) palette because that color is my HG crease color.Â  More The Balm please!!!


 There is also a Meet Matt(e) Nude palette that just came out. I am a sucker and bought it. I love theBalm too.


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 27, 2013)

ENABLED! So happy that I read this thread. I've been wanting to try the Missha for a while now! I hope it is everything I have dreamed of! 

Can't wait to start seeing spoilers for the February Ipsy bag!!!


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 27, 2013)

I got the Missha too along with an under eye brightner. Woo hoo!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 27, 2013)

> Enablers Unite!Â  I got the Pore Cover Balm to try + #21 = $13.49Â :clap I've been on a massive no buy so I'm feeeeeeeeling goooood lol And now I'm going bowling.Â


 I got the same things.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 27, 2013)

Not one to miss out on a good deal...so of course I did the Missha deal too. I ordered the ginger &amp; vinegar foot mask.

Now on the topic of this thread, lol...can't wait to start seeing some spoilers. We got our first Jan peek on 12/27, so perhaps any time now?


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 27, 2013)

> Oh your poor hand! Â Ouch! I hope you got some good bargains to make up for it! Â Let me know how long the polish lasts, mine always chips like mad, no matter what brand I use. Â  Thank you so much! Â It's so much fun to play with all the fun makeup I've been getting in my subs!


 You need to try gel nail polish!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 27, 2013)

I so should... cause yep, my polish is chipped!  Doesn't matter if it's a $1 polish or a $13 one... *sigh*.  What are some good gel brands? And of course, feel free to share any enabler deals!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 27, 2013)

> pretty darn light. My friend got it in her glossybox, and it was too light for me. The pale ginger kid. lol. I'd say its as close to porcelain as I've seen.


 I didn't wear foundation for decades in large part because I could never find stuff pale enough for me, and #21 turned out to be perfect. I was shocked at how well it worked for me because I was *sure* I would need the lighter shade, but that was not the case.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 27, 2013)

> I so should... cause yep, my polish is chipped! Â Doesn't matter if it's a $1 polish or a $13 one... *sigh*. Â What are some good gel brands? And of course, feel free to share any enabler deals! Â


I got the sensationail kit for Xmas and I am hooked. I'm a dog groomer so my hands are in water half the day and the other half I am grinding down nails or some other task that is extremely rough on my nails. I can get 7 days with zero chips. Loving it.


----------



## shy32 (Jan 27, 2013)

> pretty darn light. My friend got it in her glossybox, and it was too light for me. The pale ginger kid. lol. I'd say its as close to porcelain as I've seen.


 Thanks for the replies, I am going to go shopping for Missha.


> I didn't wear foundation for decades in large part because I could never find stuff pale enough for me, and #21 turned out to be perfect. I was shocked at how well it worked for me because I was *sure* I would need the lighter shade, but that was not the case.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 28, 2013)

What do you ladies use to apply BB cream? Beautyblender, foundation brush, or fingers?


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 28, 2013)

I use fingers but am interested if there is a better way.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

I use my Beauty Blender most of the time, but your fingers are just fine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 28, 2013)

> I got the sensationail kit for Xmas and I am hooked. I'm a dog groomer so my hands are in water half the day and the other half I am grinding down nails or some other task that is extremely rough on my nails. I can get 7 days with zero chips. Loving it.


 I got the sensationail as soon as it came out, I'm soooo bad! I go up and down aisles looking for new stuff to try all the time...but thanks to my sub addiction I don't do it AS often now. But I really like that brand. Sally Hansen has some new gel strips that I may try because I already have an LED. Mally has one too but it's much more pricey. But you get more with it.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What do you ladies use to apply BB cream? Beautyblender, foundation brush, or fingers?


 I apply a few dots on my face with my fingers and then blend it with a flat top brush.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 28, 2013)

I dot it on my face too and then use a brush to blend it in. I find that when I use my fingers, it either goes on thicker or takes longer to dry or something :C


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> a real bb cream is supposed to provide some coverage while giving skin care benefits to your skin. The UD "BB cream" gives no coverage at all! It's supposed to perfect your skin, but I noticed no difference whatsoever and I have tried it more than once.


Agreed! I tried this (courtesy of beatymadn3ss) and had high hopes for it. I did not like the consistency and it provided no coverage. Disappointing b/c I like their other products. Boscia is still the front runner for me. I'm on my second full size tube of it...love it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed! I tried this (courtesy of beatymadn3ss) and had high hopes for it. I did not like the consistency and it provided no coverage. Disappointing b/c I like their other products. Boscia is still the front runner for me. I'm on my second full size tube of it...love it.


 Aww I'm sorry you didn't like it D: But yeah it was a big let down for me too D:


----------



## Angelalh (Jan 28, 2013)

for those of you looking for a good lip exfoliater www.eyeslipsface.com has one for $3 that i love and if you dont want to order on the website ive seen them at my tj maxx for $2.99

thats one thing i hate about tj.maxx they are misleading on their prices i think it says their price $4.99 our price $2.99


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally the appropriate month for a pink lip product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I love lip stains!  I would be beyond ecstatic if they included one in the February bag.  Honestly, all I really liked about January's bag was the bag (I LOVE anything related to astronomy).  I've been using the brush to apply that eye shadow that came in a previous bag.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My Missha tube usually lasts about 6 months for me and I use it nearly everyday. I always buy on Amazon for less than $20 and they ship straight from Korea, wait time is around 2 weeks but that's not too bad.
> ...


 Why hello there, fellow Whovian!!!  11 is my favorite too.  I liked Donna, but River has to be my favorite so far (with Amy and Rory as a close second).


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, as requested, pics!  A few disclaimers - I had to bribe my kids with snacks and TV just to get the time to go do my makeup, so it's definitely not a finished/polished look AT ALL.  I am not a makeup artist (and I expect every actual makeup artist to look at the pic and say "you sure aren't, bless your heart!"), just an enthusiastic amateur.  I am also my own photographer, with just an iphone for a camera!  The first pic is the whole look, with closeups of my eyes so you can see how it looks.  The second is shots of all the makeup I used, relying heavily on subs and samples from the past few months
> 
> ...


 You look gorgeous!  Thank you for posting a picture of what Meet Matt(e) looks like.  I've been afraid to try it (my go to eyeshadow is a shimmery nude from Clinique).  Don't you just love the Bare Minerals lip gloss?


----------



## ashmatia (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello. Has anyone had any experience with Ipsy customer service? I am having problems with them and just wondered what other people's experiences with them. Thank you!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh man, yes, last February's bag was horrible. The only thing I liked about it was the bag itself, which I use to carry my earrings when I travel. I meant to cancel after that bag, but did it too late and got March's bag too. I'm really glad that Ipsy has stepped up their game, ever since I resubbed, I've never once thought about canceling.

I like January's bag because it was different, but I'm hoping to see the return of makeup this month. I think I'm agreeing with everyone else here and would love to see a lip stain or something other than a gloss (Is lip gloss really cheap to manufacture? I feel like that's all the sample companies send out...) and a blush! I'm also hoping for that pink sparkly bag, I can't resist glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd love that pink sparkly bag. I'm hoping for a better quality bag, kind of like the leopard one target sent out.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 28, 2013)

I



> I love lip stains! Â I would be beyond ecstatic if they included one in the February bag. Â Honestly, all I really liked about January's bag was the bag (I LOVE anything related to astronomy). Â I've been using the brush to apply that eye shadow that came in a previous bag.


I loved the bag, this months, too. I told another person it was such a great surprise to open up the bag to see the stars...like clouds parting in a night sky.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 28, 2013)

​


> Hello. Has anyone had any experience with Ipsy customer service? I am having problems with them and just wondered what other people's experiences with them. Thank you!


 I think they have pretty good customer service. I emailed them a few weeks ago because my pacifica body butter arrived damaged. it exploded in transit, everything on the inside of the bag was covered in body butter. I was able to clean everything but it left me without the body butter, so I asked for a replacement. They responded in about 2 days and said they would send a replacement. I just received the replacement today. However, I have two subscriptions to Ipsy and I'm still waiting for my second bag. I'm going to wait one more day and email them about my second bag. For now, I'll just blame the post office for my missing bag.


----------



## yoru (Jan 29, 2013)

A lip stain would be good! Not everyone got one last time. I still haven't used the Josie Maran lip stain I got last time just because it's a bright red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nichole Dillon (Jan 29, 2013)

No previews yet?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 29, 2013)

> No previews yet?


 Nope, not yet! Soon hopefully :-D I'm just buzzing with anticipation!


----------



## carabeth87 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi! I am newer this is only my second bag. Loved January's! Can't wait for the next one! I have noticed they are posting a lot of eyelashes. So maybe false eyelashes or mascara is coming our way?


----------



## votedreads (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope its not false lashes


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd totally be excited about mascara...not too sure about falsies. I wear them for recitals already and my eyes just do NOT like them. My eyelashes slant down slightly (even if I curl them) and my eyes are slightly slanted down too, so falsies always look a little strange on me lol. Individual falsies I like much better &lt;3


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

LOL I JUST threw away last year's falsies. I wore them a few times! They actually looked pretty good.


----------



## diana16 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have never tried falsies so I'd prefer mascara


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 29, 2013)

The idea of false lashes scare me.  I wouldn't know how to put them on or take them off.  

I am having a makeup trial for my wedding on Friday.  If she does fake lashes I gotta remember to ask how to take them off (I can just imagine the day after the wedding having the falsies 1/2 hanging off my eyes)


----------



## SherBear400 (Jan 29, 2013)

My lashes are really long so I'd never use a strip of falsies, but I'd be interested in trying some of the individual ones to give a little extra fullness on the outer counters. But in general I'd much prefer mascara in boxes as I will always use it! I got that lash extending gel in BB and was disappointed as it's not a product I'm interested in.


----------



## bluelion (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm cool with anything except gloss, mascara, and yet another black eyeliner.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The idea of false lashes scare me.  I wouldn't know how to put them on or take them off.
> 
> I am having a makeup trial for my wedding on Friday.  If she does fake lashes I gotta remember to ask how to take them off (I can just imagine the day after the wedding having the falsies 1/2 hanging off my eyes)


 I used to hate false lashes because I could never get them to stick on my eyes. I realized years later that it was the glue that was the bad part and that I just needed to use a decent glue (I use Duo's tinted lash glue). I find that if you don't use a lot of glue, they are fairly easy to get off. You just need to use an oil-free makeup remover and hold it on the lash band (basically over your eye) for a few. It should loosen up the glue so that you can just slide them off. If you want to reuse the lashes after that, you can just peel the remaining glue off of the lash band and store them. If you have any glue left on your eye area, you can bust out a makeup remover with oil and get the residual glue off that way.



> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm cool with anything except gloss, mascara, and yet another black eyeliner.


 This is pretty much how I feel too. I have so many mascara samples, that I never need to buy mascara ever again. I got two Eyeko liners last month through BB and I have about a trillion others through samples/sample boxes/my own purchases.


----------



## Squidling (Jan 29, 2013)

I would totally love a lipstain, too. You know, I kind of wouldn't mind getting something along the lines of a nail treatment as well, or one of those fun Korean sheet masks! I've gotten so much makeup from IPSY (not that that is a bad thing by any means!) that I would love to start trying more treatments and masks and fun stuff.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh my lovely enablers! I just did the missha thing. Amen for pay week and a bonus this month. My wallet is really hating me right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but my face is LOVING me.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe full sized..the retail value is $29.99! Couldn't resist, so I placed an order. The promo code was for new customers who register at their site..hope I get fabulous results like the other ladies here.


 Am I too late for this Missha deal?  I'm not seeing how to get the code and don't want to register if it's not going to show up (in case they do this offer again later on).  [EDIT: Never mind, I went through with it when I saw that it worked for the previous poster...I bought the silky eyeshadow duo in neutral mood for an $11.09 total order.  THANKS!!!!!]


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my lovely enablers! I just did the missha thing. Amen for pay week and a bonus this month. My wallet is really hating me right now
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats on the bonus!  And hey, at least we enable only the awesomest deals.  $11 for a full-sized BB cream instead of $30, plus an eyeshadow?  Yes please!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I would love something like a bb cream, or a blush. I don't wear lip items unless they are lightly tinted balms. A roller ball type perfume would be nice. Or some bubble bath or oil. No bath bombs... I am way too picky on those. Nobody can do them like lush. I don't really know what else. I am new, so an eyeshadow would be good. I have a lot of mascara but wouldn't cry at another. I want a blush or powder brush!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 29, 2013)

> Am I too late for this Missha deal? Â I'm not seeing how to get the code and don't want to register if it's not going to show up (in case they do this offer again later on). Â [EDIT: Never mind, I went through with it when I saw that it worked for the previous poster]


 There's a button in the top right hand corner to sign in. If you click on it and register it puts in in your basket but you need to click on it to add it. I signed up for their emails thinking thy email the offer....then I waited, and waited, and waited. Ugh! Then I found it!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay, my demand for a really bright pink non-frost/metallic lip color in the February bag has been temporarily satiated thanks to Sephora and OCC lip tar in Anime. Which I purchased while wearing MAC Hollywood Nights because I left my MAC Girl About Town at home. Um. Another blue-based hot pink lip color would clearly still be cool with me!


----------



## ohreally (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh, I really hope we don't get fake lashes. I have no interest in putting those on.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi! I am newer this is only my second bag. Loved January's! Can't wait for the next one! I have noticed they are posting a lot of eyelashes. So maybe false eyelashes or mascara is coming our way?


 I really hope they don't send false eyelashes.  My skin can't handle the adhesives.  I wouldn't mind mascara though.  Between Sephora and Clinique samples and the subscriptions I have, I'll never need to buy mascara again.  I have almost 20 Clinique mascara samples alone.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 29, 2013)

Yea I have no use for false lashes.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone who gets false lashes TRADE 'EM! I'll trade for lashes. I LOVE lashes.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone who gets false lashes TRADE 'EM! I'll trade for lashes. I LOVE lashes.






 I love the lashes I got last year, I can't find anything better! I actually wear contacts as well and so far I've had no problems applying them or using any false lashes in general.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear contacts as well. I've never, ever had a problem with them. I think the key to eyelashes is the glue. You MUST have decent glue.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Jan 29, 2013)

Ladies January was my first month of Ipsy and I was pleased with the bag so much so I decided to start a youtube channel. Just curious when do they usually start dropping hints? I check multiple times a day LOL I'm so impatient.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used to hate false lashes because I could never get them to stick on my eyes. I realized years later that it was the glue that was the bad part and that I just needed to use a decent glue (I use Duo's tinted lash glue). I find that if you don't use a lot of glue, they are fairly easy to get off. You just need to use an oil-free makeup remover and hold it on the lash band (basically over your eye) for a few. It should loosen up the glue so that you can just slide them off. If you want to reuse the lashes after that, you can just peel the remaining glue off of the lash band and store them. If you have any glue left on your eye area, you can bust out a makeup remover with oil and get the residual glue off that way.


 Thanks!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies January was my first month of Ipsy and I was pleased with the bag so much so I decided to start a youtube channel. Just curious when do they usually start dropping hints? I check multiple times a day LOL I'm so impatient.


 Around the 1st week of the month.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 29, 2013)

> Anyone who gets false lashes TRADE 'EM! I'll trade for lashes. I LOVE lashes.


Will keep that in mind haha


----------



## votedreads (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies January was my first month of Ipsy and I was pleased with the bag so much so I decided to start a youtube channel. Just curious when do they usually start dropping hints? I check multiple times a day LOL I'm so impatient.


 can you clarify your username hahahaha


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 29, 2013)

> can you clarify your username hahahaha


 Heehee. Maybe some of us should change ours to "subsRdrugs"?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 29, 2013)

What was last February? That awful Nume code and the mall kiosk and the discontinued ProActive X stuff?



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally the appropriate month for a pink lip product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 29, 2013)

Someone posted this pic on Ipsy's facebook.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone posted this pic on Ipsy's facebook.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

That's one heck of a spoiler if it's true! 

Let's see:

I am definitely not the detective you all are, so I can't wait to see you have all brands and products identified by the time I wake up tomorrow!

My best guesses are:

Lash Cards (on the left, in front of the bag)

Some kind of face cream on the right?

A lip stain on the far left?

No clue on the item second from right! ETA - wait! maybe eyeshadows? A quad like the Coastal Scents one?

Are there only FOUR items?

I love that the bag is all S&amp;M-ish... kind of a "different" take on Valentine's day? 







> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone posted this pic on Ipsy's facebook.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think that's real though


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think that's real though


 

I'm not sure if it is either. I'm dying for a spoiler already. Guess we'll find out tomorrow if it's real? They normally start posting on the 1st, right?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think that's real though


 Yeah, I'm kind of dubious...it wasn't posted by ipsy.

I kind of hope it's not real. If it is real...another red lippie...meh!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was last February? That awful Nume code and the mall kiosk and the discontinued ProActive X stuff?


You are correct. For fun I went back and pulled up the Feb. bag.

It was:

Dead Sea packets

Freeman face mask packet

X Out shine control

NYX roll on shadow

and the Nume card.

It was not their best month to say the least.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think that's real though


 I think it might be... and my reasoning behind that is the same person that posted the sneak peek pic also posted a few minutes before that about Ipsy's homepage not loading. I know that sometimes when they're loading the pics for release it makes the homepage go all wonkity, and if you know where to look (I sure don't, but I've seen a few beauty bloggers that have it figured out) you can find the pics before they hide them.  Kind of like how Birchbox uploads pics of all the available boxes before they tell you what's in yours.

I'm hoping that, if it is real, Ipsy doesn't decide to cancel the individual sneak peeks because of this one coming out.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm kind of dubious...it wasn't posted by ipsy.
> 
> I kind of hope it's not real. If it is real...another red lippie...meh!


Hmm....it was posted by WonderZ88, she's a very well known (if not the most well known) look creater on Ipsy's site. She's won quite a few prizes for the challenges. She's usually on the homepage (new look, etc).


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay, it's real.

www.ipsy.com/look/l-hcdrzo41fo5ruer/Official_Glam_Bag_February_2013

Start your sleuthing!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 29, 2013)

If that's the actual bag for February then I don't feel too bad about cancelling my account and not going through with the waitlist yet, the bag itself doesn't look like much to write home about (like the actual bag, obviously can't say much about the blurred contents).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it might be... and my reasoning behind that is the same person that posted the sneak peek pic also posted a few minutes before that about Ipsy's homepage not loading. I know that sometimes when they're loading the pics for release it makes the homepage go all wonkity, and if you know where to look (I sure don't, but I've seen a few beauty bloggers that have it figured out) you can find the pics before they hide them.  Kind of like how Birchbox uploads pics of all the available boxes before they tell you what's in yours.
> 
> I'm hoping that, if it is real, Ipsy doesn't decide to cancel the individual sneak peeks because of this one coming out.


 I really hope it's not D: I don't like lash cards :S


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2013)

Upon closer inspection, what I thought was red was just the background. Interesting!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 29, 2013)

Ugh.. my name is coming off the wait list ...until next month.



> Okay, it's real. www.ipsy.com/look/l-hcdrzo41fo5ruer/Official_Glam_Bag_February_2013 Start your sleuthing!


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh.. my name is coming off the wait list ...until next month.


I don't blame you, it doesn't like very impressive this month :/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 29, 2013)

i lightened the spoiler photo, the black tube seems to have an interesting pattern on it

spoiler tag isn't working for me though, hold on


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

So, eyeshadow... and black bag with red satin lining?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

Those do not look very attractive!  They look like Tums!



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So, eyeshadow... and black bag with red satin lining?


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So, eyeshadow... and black bag with red satin lining?
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 29, 2013)

Man I thought for sure that was fake. Insane.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

Haha me too!  I got the Elf one and it has 3 more vacancies!



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm a little sad the picture was posted on Ipsy's facebook page...I like getting the individual sneak peeks! Builds anticipation :-(


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

It seems real  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I MIGHT pass this month...


the eyeshadows seem Coastal Scents, actually I'm almost 100% sure they are...+lash cards and that tube looks Pixi green


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those do not look very attractive!  They look like Tums!


 They do! 








> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That looks like more
> 
> Mirabella eyeshadows. I think that was the brand. I would be okay with that because I bought an entire eyequad to put the single shadow in last time.
> I would totally be ok with that!  I've seen some "meh" reviews on the brand I suggested.  I'm just super-excited for makeup this month!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little sad the picture was posted on Ipsy's facebook page...I like getting the individual sneak peeks! Builds anticipation :-(


It's actually in my GlamRoom on the ipsy website when I log on. That picture and the first official sneak peek. I can't believe they released both images at once. It looks okay. I'll need to see more. LOL


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems real  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I MIGHT pass this month...


 use your spoilers! 



  Some people might be unhappy seeing the item names not set into spoilers.  

And remember the waiting list, if you do decide to pass.  Ipsy doesn't have the option to skip, and I wouldn't want you to lose out on March!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol for a minute I didn't know who you were XD cuz you changed your pic XD


Yes, I did. I'm still searching for something not horrible but it will do for now. LOL. All you ladies are gorgeous!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

lool the quote button is next to the spoiler one...also ppl should know this is a read at your own risk, you might read spoilers


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 29, 2013)

the green tube kind of reminds me of the tubes for c.o. bigelow mentha lip shine, i know full sizes of those were featured in birchbox a few months ago.

unless it's not actually green or a tube, these instagram-esque photos can always be misleading.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the green tube kind of reminds me of the tubes for c.o. bigelow mentha lip shine, i know full sizes of those were featured in birchbox a few months ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the green tube kind of reminds me of the tubes for c.o. bigelow mentha lip shine, i know full sizes of those were featured in birchbox a few months ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

I know Pixi products are also in green tubes and their lip products were sampled in BB a while back.  I wonder if the item on the left is mascara?  Especially if someone is correct about the lash cards.


> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the green tube kind of reminds me of the tubes for c.o. bigelow mentha lip shine, i know full sizes of those were featured in birchbox a few months ago.
> 
> unless it's not actually green or a tube, these instagram-esque photos can always be misleading.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

Looked up all pixi's current products, nothing matched this, so I don't think it;s pixi


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

Aww drat.  It was the only other green thing I could thing of lol!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looked up all pixi's current products, nothing matched this, so I don't think it;s pixi


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know Pixi products are also in green tubes and their lip products were sampled in BB a while back.  I wonder if the item on the left is mascara?  Especially if someone is correct about the lash cards.


 I'm hoping for a cheek/lip tint.  I don't care who makes it, lol!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

Me too!  I was just thinking how awesome that would be and trying to determine what brands I should google for comparisons!  Haha



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a cheek/lip tint.  I don't care who makes it, lol!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 29, 2013)

I know what brand the item in question is


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know what brand the item in question is


You know you wanna tell us


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know what brand the item in question is


 tell us woman!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 29, 2013)

Hopefully....I did this right...but this is a big spoiler for the item, I know exactly what it is!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 29, 2013)

drat, I didn't do it the first time....lol...try again.....BIG SPOILER ALERT

Pop Beauty Lash Kapow Mascara


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> drat, I didn't do it the first time....lol...try again.....BIG SPOILER ALERT
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> drat, I didn't do it the first time....lol...try again.....BIG SPOILER ALERT
> 
> ...


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> drat, I didn't do it the first time....lol...try again.....BIG SPOILER ALERT
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> drat, I didn't do it the first time....lol...try again.....BIG SPOILER ALERT
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty sure I know what brand the individual item sneak peek pic is too....


----------



## lauravee (Jan 29, 2013)

So torn about if I want to cancel or not, this month isn't looking great for me but I've become addicted to goodies in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

wow you gals are crazy! i haven't even started to think about feb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> time to look at the spoilers!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone posted this pic on Ipsy's facebook.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope its not false lashes


 I hope not, too. I can't apply the stupid things to save my life.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The images are up on the site.
> ...


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The images are up on the site.
> ...


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looked up all pixi's current products, nothing matched this, so I don't think it;s pixi
> I found something that looks really close to what's in the spoiler....
> ...


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found something that looks really close to what's in the spoiler....
> 
> ...


 That's what I'm thinking as well but the pic is so darn blurry.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found something that looks really close to what's in the spoiler....
> 
> ...


 Looks like it could be it, imo! Good find!


----------



## un3xpectedfate (Jan 30, 2013)

The product on the left looks like:





Pop Beauty Peak Performance Mascara

Saw that someone said it was a different one, but this one's newer... and the flowers are closer in the design of this one (like in the bag's picture).


----------



## lovepink (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Pop Beauty the brand that is sold at Ulta? I know I have heard of it but can't think of where.



> Originally Posted by *un3xpectedfate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The product on the left looks like:
> 
> ...


----------



## yoru (Jan 30, 2013)

I finally cancelled after my annual sub expired and i am happy i did. This bag does not WOW me enough.....am I spoiled by their better bags? I am interested in the eyeshadows but the lash card....um..no thanks. I still have the mascara samples from ipsy that are untouched. I feel more excited receiving them because I paid $110 last January but not anymore when I have to pay month by month.

They are still hit or miss to me (didn't like the Jan bag expept the bag itself, wasn't even excited to see it in mailbox)

So just want to throw out my 2 cents after being subscribed for 1 year. I've regretted doing so many times until the October bag, i got excited for a couple of months and wondered if I should keep the sub in December.

Don't get me wrong, ipsy is still a very good sub and definitely worth the money. And the fact that they do listen to their customers and kept improving is very good. It's just that they haven't found the balance between make up and skincare item. They either keep sending all make up or all skincare, while there couldn't be too much variety if you're sending out merely 4-6 items, I'd say 1-2, no more than 3 make up items out of 5-6 is good enough because I found myself using up the skincare samples faster than make up.

And they need to have more variety in items and colors (especially lip product), and avoid sending the same stuff/brand for consecutively 3 months. They are still great stuff but people get tired seeing same item or same brand easily, and ipsy's bags claim to give subscribers a chance to try out different stuff. I'd still give a red lipstick/red lip gloss they sent me a chance. But once I know red won't work on me, they should have known they HAVE TO MAKE USE OF THE QUIZ! Add more options like, what are people's style? like: classic (red lip), trendy/fun (bright bold lips) or natural (nude/pinks/peach lips)

Sure you can still send out wine color lips since it is in style for the season, but note that not everyone like it, then if you want to send out another lip product another month, refer to the quiz! It saves people a lot of complaints. It was indeed a big fail for the October attempt but they have to keep trying! I never get some color I don't want from Beauty Army because they followed the quiz I took and won't give me a bright red lip stick to if I say I do minimal make up daily! (Even tho BA doesn't really have a lot of make up but yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## un3xpectedfate (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Pop Beauty the brand that is sold at Ulta? I know I have heard of it but can't think of where.


 Yeah, that one. It's a UK brand and I don't hear much about it.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks.   I will be making use of the googles to learn more!



> Originally Posted by *un3xpectedfate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, that one. It's a UK brand and I don't hear much about it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 30, 2013)

Based on the previews, decided to skip this month. Maybe it'll make some waitlistees happy lol.


----------



## un3xpectedfate (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks.   I will be making use of the googles to learn more!


 No problem! I recognized the design because I was watching a review yesterday on that specific mascara. To be honest, I really want it to be that one. I'm intrigued by it. That "comb" is so weird.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow if it is that it has an interesting applicator!



> Originally Posted by *un3xpectedfate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The product on the left looks like:
> 
> ...


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 30, 2013)

ugh, lash cards? its easy to make your own with business cards. i'd so much rather see an item that has more uses than something i can easily make for pennies. just my 2 cents...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm kind of glad I dropped out this month. I was hoping for a little more Valentine's day theme (not blatantly V-day, but what about some sexy red anything??) also I'm getting bored of the plain bags. The month they had the red, black, white chevron print was really awesome and December's was something slightly different, but I'm not seeing much of a difference in this bag from past bags.

The products still seem great though and I think they will make a lot of newcomers happy!


----------



## sprite9034 (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone else notice the pot between the (supposed) mascara and the lash cards?

Any ideas on that?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 30, 2013)

Haha probably not all the people who left BB for Ipsy!  It seems those people will be a tough crowd based on the FB comments!

So now that we have guessed most of the items what are we supposed to do for the next 2 weeks till they arrive?








> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kind of glad I dropped out this month. I was hoping for a little more Valentine's day theme (not blatantly V-day, but what about some sexy red anything??) also I'm getting bored of the plain bags. The month they had the red, black, white chevron print was really awesome and December's was something slightly different, but I'm not seeing much of a difference in this bag from past bags.
> 
> The products still seem great though and I think they will make a lot of newcomers happy!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the pot between the (supposed) mascara and the lash cards?
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm super excited  The bag is my favorite color, and I've been dying to try the lash cards! I can only make out four items...but I see spaces where the 5th item might be blending into the background if there is one...hm...I wonder


----------



## un3xpectedfate (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I saw something between those two items when I was lightening the photo, but I couldn't tell. It's far too dark to really see.


 I just lightened it on my image editor and there really is a pot in there. There's some writing on it too.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 30, 2013)

So far I'm disappointed after seeing these spoilers, hopefully I can get excited after seeing more spoilers in the next few days. I was really hoping for that pink bag they posted on their Facebook page back in December. February would have been the perfect month for a bag like that.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

The pot looks to be...

Mirabella. Strike that, looks like Micabella aka Mircabeauty. I hope not because it's one of the few companies I HATE.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 30, 2013)

In the little pot, is it black with pink cursive/scripty text? Or are my eyes blurry? Maybe I'm having a Show Stoppers (fashion tape) flashback, lol.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 30, 2013)

> The pot looks to be...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I really hope not. Not a big fan of that company!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 30, 2013)

I know it was posted earlier that the mascara was from pop beauty but we still don't know which mascara it actually is. Based on the pictures, I'm almost positive it could be this one http://www.dermstore.com/product_Lash+Kapow+Duo+Mascara_44264.htm (part of the link is whited out)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, based on the spoilers so far, I'll be cancelling my sub for this month and getting on the waitlist and hoping to get a bag for March! I wish they had a skip option :-/ or make it easier to re-sub like BB. I already have lash cards I don't use, I don't need another mascara, the bag isn't that attractive to me, I'm not too interested in getting more coastal scents shadows, and idk what the last item is, but it's not worth $10 just for that one item.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it was posted earlier that the mascara was from pop beauty but we still don't know which mascara it actually is. Based on the pictures, I'm almost positive it could be this one http://www.dermstore.com/product_Lash+Kapow+Duo+Mascara_44264.htm (part of the link is whited out)


 That's what Cheshire Cookie was mentioning a couple of pages ago. I think that's what this looks like as well. Nice sleuthing, everyone! Not sure how I feel about everything, but with three teenage daughters, everything always gets a home. And there's always the trade list!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

I think I've figured out that last item....I think :-/


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what Cheshire Cookie was mentioning a couple of pages ago. I think that's what this looks like as well. Nice sleuthing, everyone! Not sure how I feel about everything, but with three teenage daughters, everything always gets a home. And there's always the trade list!


Someone mentioned that it could be another from the same brand based on the design on the tube, but it looks like it has be that one.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 30, 2013)

Do they have a skip feature or do you have to cancel for the month? I think I would rather gift myself another BB next month..


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I've figured out that last item....I think :-/
 
Ooooh, you dirty!  






Spill.

Please??


----------



## feemia (Jan 30, 2013)

I just cancelled.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm thinking that it's this....looks like it...hmmmm....


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

In regards to the item next to the first item...



​  ​ I personally do NOT like MicaBella/MicaBeauty due to a bad incident at my local mall. I'm not going to rehash it since it happened two years ago but it left a very negative opinion of their company because of my experience. I won't say don't buy from them because my experience was my own and I was VERY angry at the time which was unfair to tell people not to buy. That said I probably won't use their products if this turns out to be MicaBella/MicaBeauty now if it's Bella Pierre I will because I have used Bella Pierre (not the same company as MicaBeauty/MicaBella) and haven't had a reaction to that.

So in regards to the IPSY bag.


Pop Beauty - either mascara or eyeliner, most likely mascara due to the Lash Shields.
MicaBella/MicaBeauty or Bella Pierre item - possibly blush or lip balm since I doubt it would be eyeshadow with the Coastal Scents shadow quad. I'm starting to become more convinced it's MicaBella/MicaBeauty.


 

 

 







Lash Shields
Coastal Scents shadow quads
Pixie Beauty item - possibly


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking that it's this....looks like it...hmmmm....
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In regards to the item next to the first item...
> 
> ...


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 30, 2013)

> I'm thinking that it's this....looks like it...hmmmm....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wow, I hope you're right! I currently use this stuff &amp; I love it!


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm still wondering if the small pot has been guessed correctly yet.

The spoiler pic makes it look like a pink or red (doesn't look white) font, cursive/scripty (not manuscript or blockish), and it goes almost to the edge of the lid, maybe.

I would like it to be what cheshirecookie or the fb person guessed, though. I could use both of those, lol.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 30, 2013)

I just cancelled. Nothing in the bag really excites me. I already have ton of primer and mascara so I personally don't see a $10 value in the bag.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it me or has Ipsy removed all Feb spoilers from their page?

And wow yeah, I totally didn't even see the 5th item (the little pot) there!  I'm hoping it's the item CheshireCookie mentioned, but I guess now we have to wait for the "official" spoilers... dang it.

Am I the only person who likes the bag this month?  It's a little cheesy, sure, but I think it's cute!


----------



## diana16 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it me or has Ipsy removed all Feb spoilers from their page?
> 
> ...


I love the bag, black with red inside seems sorta glamorous to me. I actually like this month I love mascara and primer I can never have too many.

and yeah I cant seem to find their spoilers on the page.


----------



## page5 (Jan 30, 2013)

I see two items I am excited to try so this month is looking good to me  

I don't know about the bag - I think I need to actually see it to decide if I like it or not.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 30, 2013)

I cancelled.  I am not huge on eyeshadow, and the coastal scents are part of what kept me subscribing in october.  I am also not a big fan of pixi products, so really nothing we have seen so far is that exciting for me.  I know I am rationalizing to make myself not regret it, but last month I swore I was going to cancel ipsy, but the fact that I was looking to purchase the josie maran oil anyways kept me from doing it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

This month looks awesome to me  All of the items I will definitely use! &lt;3


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2013)

Will this bag be as useful to me as January's? No...but that's what a trade thread is for and my trade items are almost gone, so I'll throw the ones I don't want on there. I think most of this stuff will end up being used by me or my daughters though.


----------



## nishino (Jan 30, 2013)

boooohooooo, i keep trying to avoid spoilers but i just .... can't.....peel my eyes away!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll have to give the mascara away 



 I bought the full size once (assuming it's the same.. the full size has the same exact design on the tube) and since it's waterproof, for some reason it would stain the heck out of my contacts. Black stains I wouldn't be able to rub off and I'd have to throw the lenses away


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder if everyone will receive the same Coastal Scents quad or if they will send out a bunch of different sets like they did last time.

I like the neutral colors they are showing in the previews a lot more than the shiny pinks I got last time.


----------



## Wida (Jan 30, 2013)

I cancelled for this month as well.  I'll resub for March if I can, but I'm not wowwed by anything in this months bag.  I wouldn't mind the shadows, but the last ones they sent me were terrible colors for me and I'm not holding out hope that they'll do better this time.  I don't need any more mascara and I'm not interested in lash cards.  I also have so many makeup bags that I'll never use them all.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

Tell me about the makeup bags hahah mine is getting out of control! I have to give them to my friends or 2 yr old niece  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I cancelled for this month as well.Â  I'll resub for March if I can, but I'm not wowwed by anything in this months bag.Â  I wouldn't mind the shadows, but the last ones they sent me were terrible colors for me and I'm not holding out hope that they'll do better this time.Â  I don't need any more mascara and I'm not interested in lash cards.Â  I also have so many makeup bags that I'll never use them all.Â


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 30, 2013)

I am actually really excited by most of this stuff. I still haven't found a mascara I love, so I am always up for trying new ones out, I can always use new primer since I lose tubes of it almost as often as I lose eyeliner, and I've been on the hunt for a concealer, so this will be a nice test too. I love eyeshadow and will never turn it down. The eyelash card things are kind of meh and silly to me. I love the bag as well. I was really dreading getting the pink one, but this one is super pretty and something I would totally toss in my purse. So 5/6 is not too bad. I am generally happy as long as there are at least 3 things I'm interested in.


----------



## tnbryan (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, I haven't worn Pop cosmetics since I was about 10 years old...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

I will never turn down "ES" either.. Sorry idk how to post spoilers via my iPhone



> I am actually really excited by most of this stuff. I still haven't found a mascara I love, so I am always up for trying new ones out, I can always use new primer since I lose tubes of it almost as often as I lose eyeliner, and I've been on the hunt for a concealer, so this will be a nice test too. I love eyeshadow and will never turn it down. The eyelash card things are kind of meh and silly to me. I love the bag as well. I was really dreading getting the pink one, but this one is super pretty and something I would totally toss in my purse. So 5/6 is not too bad. I am generally happy as long as there are at least 3 things I'm interested in.Â


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if everyone will receive the same Coastal Scents quad or if they will send out a bunch of different sets like they did last time.
> 
> I like the neutral colors they are showing in the previews a lot more than the shiny pinks I got last time.


 The first sneak peek is back up on the Ipsy FB, and it says "custom palettes", so there should be some variation.

Ipsy said they make color determinations based on the "looks" we like on the Ipsy page, I took a look at my page the other day and realized I have a TON of 50's dramatic bombshell/classic beauty looks liked, which explains my NYX shadow in Walnut Pearl (versus a lighter, more neutral shade) and my Bloody Mary Nailtini.  I'm interested to see which eyeshadows I get! I wonder if they're the same as the ones they sent a few months ago (before I subscribed).


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can you clarify your username hahahaha


 lol im a pharmacist...but makeup is like a drug too i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 30, 2013)

If the guesses are correct then I'm actually really excited about this month's bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can see myself using everything, even the lash cards, since I always make a mess and have to clean up. And of course I loved my coastal scents quad last time, so I'm really looking forward to trying some new colors from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 30, 2013)

I am NOT liking this month's bag! But I'm not cancelling.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone who gets false lashes TRADE 'EM! I'll trade for lashes. I LOVE lashes.


 omg me too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2013)

I just went back and looked, the coastal eyeshadows were in October's bag.  here's a pic of the variations they sent that month:




I'm really hoping they got different ones this time.  There's only a few of those I would consider using.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol im a pharmacist...but makeup is like a drug too i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha what a great username  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> makeup is definitely my drug


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm excited for the bag!! I get excited about any beauty stuff no matter how much I already have haha. I have a problem.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 30, 2013)

I know I said (on some thread, maybe not this one....) that I wouldn't want a mascara, BUT if that item is the Pop mascara, then I definitely want it! I just watched a video haul where someone picked that up and I was so intrigued by how it goes on. I'm personally very excited for this bag because it looks like it's going to cover pretty much all of the makeup bases.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## votedreads (Jan 30, 2013)

I kind of hate how they give spoilers because of everyone who just jumps out for the month. It seems kind of unfair to Ipsy to me....they have one bad month and lose a bunch of subscribers... *sigh* anyway I think the lash cards are the stupidest thing I've ever heard of. Mascara is definitely good for me..never can have to much..however, is the brand good? If we get that bareminerals stuff I'll be overjoyed...and if the other one is pixi thats good too..but are we sure its pixi?


----------



## votedreads (Jan 30, 2013)

Coastal scents is an ehh cause I feel like I have most colors in that big pallete


----------



## gemstone (Jan 30, 2013)

> I kind of hate how they give spoilers because of everyone who just jumps out for the month. It seems kind of unfair to Ipsy to me....they have one bad month and lose a bunch of subscribers... *sigh* anyway I think the lash cards are the stupidest thing I've ever heard of. Mascara is definitely good for me..never can have to much..however, is the brand good? If we get that bareminerals stuff I'll be overjoyed...and if the other one is pixi thats good too..but are we sure its pixi?


 I have a hard time feeling "sorry" for a company because of something like this. Ipsy clearly has more subscribers than they know what to do with. It's also much more productive than spending money on something I don't want.


----------



## feemia (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it me or has Ipsy removed all Feb spoilers from their page?


  Maybe people started cancelling as soon as they posted them.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of hate how they give spoilers because of everyone who just jumps out for the month. It seems kind of unfair to Ipsy to me....they have one bad month and lose a bunch of subscribers... *sigh* anyway I think the lash cards are the stupidest thing I've ever heard of. Mascara is definitely good for me..never can have to much..however, is the brand good? If we get that bareminerals stuff I'll be overjoyed...and if the other one is pixi thats good too..but are we sure its pixi?


 if Ipsy was so concerned about losing subscribers then they wouldn't give out spoilers.. but people are so crazy over ipsy that there's a waitlist.. so I'm pretty sure that there isn't a huge impact.. i think that lash cards will help me with my mascara since i always get a little bit on my top lid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

ehhh. excited not excited for this bag. I wish it had been a black lace overlay on a satiny red background. that would have been SOOO pretty. and no joke, I was looking on how to use those lash cards. that looks silly and I rarely ever get mascara somewhere its not supposed to be unless I'm rushing and get a little too aggressive with my mascara. lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went back and looked, the coastal eyeshadows were in October's bag.  here's a pic of the variations they sent that month:
> 
> ...


OMG, I'd take them all lol...I'm so addicted to eyeshadows XD


----------



## bumbleme07 (Jan 30, 2013)

the pot also looks similar to the Mox lip butter I got in my birchbox a few months ago


----------



## Nichole Dillon (Jan 30, 2013)

Will we be getting 4 shadows?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nichole Dillon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will we be getting 4 shadows?


 hopefully.. i like varieties.. and i love my

eye shadows
too


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Admins! Can we just re-title this thread and add "SPOILER ALERT" or something like we did last month because everyone is going to be talking about these products for the next few weeks and clicking spoilers and highlighting white text gets old so fast. Not to mention it's nearly impossible to do the highlight thing when I'm on my phone.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Admins! Can we just re-title this thread and add "SPOILER ALERT" or something like we did last month because everyone is going to be talking about these products for the next few weeks and clicking spoilers and highlighting white text gets old so fast. Not to mention it's nearly impossible to do the highlight thing when I'm on my phone.







 yes please


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes cause we can't post spoilers on mobile phones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry gals!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2013)

> yes cause we can't post spoilers on mobile phones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry gals!


 Co-signed! I can't post or read them, and that makes me very sad.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup I hate to respond when I can't use spoilers and I'm always mobile


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay spoilers away!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay glad that's out of the way. So anyway, is a lash card just a piece of cardboard you put under your eye so mascara doesn't transfer while it's still wet onto your skin?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay spoilers away!


 Yay! Thank you Oh Mighty Moderators!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

Title changed - added SPOILERS to it.

Confirmed. It's MicaBella/MicaBeauty. I asked. LOL


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Title changed - added SPOILERS to it.
> 
> Confirmed. It's MicaBella/MicaBeauty. I asked. LOL


 What is it?


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder what the actual product is...I kinda hope its not a blush now cuz I don't wanna have to deal with a mineral-type blush. Oh us makeup enthusiasts, never satisfied. I'm still extremely underwhelmed. Especially with those silly lash cards.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2013)

I was really hoping that the lash cards were a bonus sixth item, not one of the standard five items.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 30, 2013)

I cancelled, I have to save money somewhere! Haha!

Also it will open up space for people on the waiting list. I don't like the bag design or the products. Even though $10 is not much, that's like a whole meal right there.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

I was told it's their black gel liner.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was told it's their black gel liner.


 oooh i don't own much gel eyeliners ;D


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2013)

> oooh i don't own much gel eyeliners ;D


 But, aargh, *another* black liner! Let's see some colorful liner!


----------



## MaiteS (Jan 30, 2013)

As a currently wait listed Ipsy sub I am super excited to see this spoiler they put on their FB site today:





with the title: Teaser to the Theme ;-)

Looks like Glitz and Glam, Red Carpet Ready Glam Bag


----------



## OiiO (Jan 30, 2013)

Oooh I have never tried a gel liner before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad I just got a set of brushes with a liner brush in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2013)

> Oooh I have never tried a gel liner before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad I just got a set of brushes with a liner brush in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me neither! Although after this month I will have black pencil, liquid, and gel liners. All from subs. The gel liner is something I'd be too scared to buy on my own, but now I'm excited to try it!


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 30, 2013)

Oooh, I've never tried a gel liner before...this should be fun and amusing.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But, aargh, *another* black liner! Let's see some colorful liner!


 any color is fine for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

I wouldn't have minded a colored eyeliner since they're so in style right now, but I've never tried gel eyeliner  I'm usually a liquid gal for all day looks and pencils for a lighter softer look, but I'm excited to finally try out gel!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was told it's their black gel liner.


 Now that it's confirmed to be MicaBella, I'm very intrigued to find out what the issue was that you had with this company Zadi!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a long story which I've ranted about in the past. Suffice it to say I avoid this company because of my own experience. I will say that it was two years ago and of course formulations change however I'm wary of using their products. Will I try it? I originally was not because I have a fear of their products but I will give it a chance since it's one product I didn't try. I'll keep an open mind, or at the very least try to.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay glad that's out of the way. So anyway, is a lash card just a piece of cardboard you put under your eye so mascara doesn't transfer while it's still wet onto your skin?


 pretty much, yeah.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbleme07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the pot also looks similar to the Mox lip butter I got in my birchbox a few months ago


 This is exactly what I was thinking. Or the other pic someone posted with the pink writing...(I know what it is, but I refuse to use the initials and I'm too lazy to white out.)


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

Now we just need to find out what the Pixie Beauty product is and I think we're all set on knowing everything.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a Bobby Brown gel eyeliner, but it's brown, so idk I might get the box just for a  black gel eyeliner


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm testing J.Cat black gel liner which is only $4.99. They also have a 25% off promo code IMATS25.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm testing J.Cat black gel liner which is only $4.99. They also have a 25% off promo code IMATS25.


 I really want to try J.Cat, but the bf had a little crashy on monday and now the car has to be fixed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and he's driving the gas sucker(16mpg-ish...)... *sigh* so not a lot of money for Gabi's make up


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

You're a blogger, right Gabi? If so contact them because they're looking for bloggers and vloggers.


----------



## BagLady (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking forward to trying the gel liner. Any suggestions on the best way to apply it. I've tried in the past but I'm not very good at it!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

When it comes to gel liners the same rules as for liquid applies - a steady hand and apply in "dashes" to slowly draw across the lid. If the brush is similar to Cailyn or J.Cat's brush in their gel liners you can use the wider part of the brush or turn it on it's side to use the narrow part. It does take practice like a liquid liner but it's easier - in my opinion - than a pencil (depending on the pencil as well).


----------



## diana16 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have never tried a gel liner so this is interesting,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 30, 2013)

Question....has anyone else recently had problems updating their credit card into on Ipsy.com? I tried yesterday and I kep

reverting back to my expired card, and wouldn't take the updated one.  I emailed Ipsy both yesterday and today and haven't heard

any reply.  I have an annual sub that renews in February (I think), and I'm worried about my card being rejected and my

renewal not going through in time for my Feb bag....


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking that it's this....looks like it...hmmmm....
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question....has anyone else recently had problems updating their credit card into on Ipsy.com? I tried yesterday and I kep
> 
> ...


I had an issue once, and it was my web browser.  I can't remember if I was on an older IE browser or if it was Firefox, but I emailed them that I couldn't update my cc, and once I switched browsers, it worked.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're a blogger, right Gabi? If so contact them because they're looking for bloggers and vloggers.


 I is! ish...XD thanks Zadi! I already did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 30, 2013)

Canceled. Lots of good stuff, but nothing I need or will get much use of. Will sign back up soon hahaha.


----------



## tameloy (Jan 30, 2013)

I cancelled too. I'm trying to cut down on subs and I've finally gotten to that point where I'm all "sampled out"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Jan 30, 2013)

Cancelled here too - no must-haves in this bag for me, and not as many high-end brands as I would like.  With so many subs I'm starting to get snobby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I feel justified in keeping Graze.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who cancelled, I'm back in! 





"Congrats! Your Monthly Glam Bag Subscription is now active. Your first Glam Bag will ship in the middle of February."


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just cancelled. I'll see ya when I see ya ipsy.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 30, 2013)

> Thanks to everyone who cancelled, I'm back in!Â :clap "Congrats! Your Monthly Glam Bag Subscription is now active. Your first Glam Bag will ship in the middle of February."


 hahaha this makes me feel better about canceling. I hate being a negative nancy, but I also don't want to spend $10 on products I don't need or won't use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad you got in!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow I miss like one day and this thread has EXPLODED lol!


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hhhhmm...I am very unsure about this bag. I wish they would have done a more Valentines themed bag (I know they had one last year) but we all know we love Valentines day. Beautiful bright blushes and lipstick ... I want to see some pinks and reds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 30, 2013)

Last years bag may have had hearts on it...but the contents was the worst..and not valentine-y at all :/ 

It would be awesome if a sample company would have a heavily themed box/bag for the current month. Like an american flag bag for July, with other themed stuff inside. That would be so fun.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hhhhmm...I am very unsure about this bag. I wish they would have done a more Valentines themed bag (I know they had one last year) but we all know we love Valentines day. Beautiful bright blushes and lipstick ... I want to see some pinks and reds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 idk I think I am digging the black bag w red lining. it's a much more mature looking approach than last years. I know some kids get the bag too but it'd take a really bad bomb bag from ipsy to disappoint me.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was told it's their black gel liner.


Wow! I hope so! I just threw out a gel liner that was getting dried out and could use a new one!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hhhhmm...I am very unsure about this bag. I wish they would have done a more Valentines themed bag (I know they had one last year) but we all know we love Valentines day. Beautiful bright blushes and lipstick ... I want to see some pinks and reds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't care for last Feb's products - liked the cute pink bag with black hearts but not the contents itself. Feb 2012 was one of my least favorite months.


Freeman Goji Berry Hydration Mask OR Pineapple Enzyme Mask ($1.99) - gave to my middle girl because she likes facial masks, already owned the Goji berry mask in 1st place.
NYX Roll On Shimmer ($4.50) - love and bought more
X Out Shine Control ($0)* - use but not often
Dead Sea Premier Cinderella Mask + Bonus Gift ($0)** - traded
NuMe "gift certificate" ($100 off styling tools or hair extensions)*** - gave away or threw away but I never used it


----------



## votedreads (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a hard time feeling "sorry" for a company because of something like this. Ipsy clearly has more subscribers than they know what to do with. It's also much more productive than spending money on something I don't want.


 dunno why you quoted sorry cause i never used that word....awk..


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 30, 2013)

> Last years bag may have had hearts on it...but the contents was the worst..and not valentine-y at all :/Â  It would be awesome if a sample company would have a heavily themed box/bag for the current month. Like an american flag bag for July, with other themed stuff inside. That would be so fun.


 I would love an American flag bag but their Canadan customers would probably not like them.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like the bag is not black but a deep dark blood red.



​


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

You felt that it was unfair to Ipsy.. So you felt sorrow towards them bc they are losing customers by showing spoilers... Anyways, let's just go on with the discussion



> dunno why you quoted sorry cause i never used that word....awk..


 They can maybe make 2 bags? One for US &amp; one for canadians?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I would love an American flag bag but their Canadan customers would probably not like them.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

By the way, what do you guys do with your makeup bags? I have at least 25 just in a box right now.. =


----------



## ohreally (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine mostly hold random things in my purse.. one for feminine products, one for lotion, one for daily make up stuff I take to work, one for deodorant, hair ties, one has pens in it I think. One even holds my sunglasses.

This bag is very underwhelming but I feel it's more so (not that these products are kind of meh anyway) because it was so much fun thinking about what they COULD have put in a Valentine's day bag, only to find out it's not Vday related at all.

And why are all these bags so dark colored? We haven't had a cute one in ages.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You felt that it was unfair to Ipsy.. So you felt sorrow towards them bc they are losing customers by showing spoilers...
> 
> Anyways, let's just go on with the discussion
> ...


 Using the word sorry was one thing, quoting it twas another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I would'nt say one = the other .


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

I was expecting a really cute bag from Ipsy too.. &amp; valentines themes but ehh.. I really want a powder blush, lipstick, and other varities! I think that I'll be using mine to sort samples and my extra products and just throw it in the back of my drawers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'll post a pic later to show you guys!



> Mine mostly hold random things in my purse.. one for feminine products, one for lotion, one for daily make up stuff I take to work, one for deodorant, hair ties, one has pens in it I think. One even holds my sunglasses. This bag is very underwhelming but I feel it's more so (not that these products are kind of meh anyway) because it was so much fun thinking about what they COULD have put in a Valentine's day bag, only to find out it's not Vday related at all. And why are all these bags so dark colored? We haven't had a cute one in ages.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of hate how they give spoilers because of everyone who just jumps out for the month. It seems kind of unfair to Ipsy to me....they have one bad month and lose a bunch of subscribers... *sigh* anyway I think the lash cards are the stupidest thing I've ever heard of. Mascara is definitely good for me..never can have to much..however, is the brand good? If we get that bareminerals stuff I'll be overjoyed...and if the other one is pixi thats good too..but are we sure its pixi?


 I understand that but keep in mind Ipsy is a business and as such people, not everyone but many, rather know ahead of time so they're not going to waste $10 (or more if they have multiple subscriptions). Keep in mind that for every person that cancels their subscription someone else is waiting to take their place so Ipsy won't be losing money from cancelled account.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> By the way, what do you guys do with your makeup bags? I have at least 25 just in a box right now.. =


 I store my samples in some of them (they're all organized by category - one of them has about half of my Philosophy lip glosses) and I have a few that I keep my make up touch up kits for recitals and concerts in.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love an American flag bag but their Canadan customers would probably not like them.


 Just an example to explain my point about fun themed bags...not to be taken literally lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Using the word sorry was one thing, quoting it twas another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I would'nt say one = the other .


 Gem simply quoted your statement and elaborated with an opinion of her own.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 30, 2013)

I should have read all the way and combined my 3 posts hahaha...oh wells

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 Keep in mind that for every person that cancels their subscription someone else is waiting to take their place so Ipsy won't be losing money from cancelled account.
That's right...I was waiting and got back in LOL


----------



## AuntOly (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> By the way, what do you guys do with your makeup bags? I have at least 25 just in a box right now.. =


 I give them to my local elementary school for the kids to use as pencil cases (the teachers use then as rewards). If they are not pencil cases shaped, I drop them off at my local assisted living for the residents to use for toiletries, when I drop off magazines for them once a month.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

That sounds awesome too! I think that I will use some, give some away to my niece&amp; friends, try to reconnect with my old elementary study teacher to hand them to her, and donate! Thanks for the great ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a lot of magazines.. Does it matter what month they are issued? Wondering cause I usually just throw it away after :/



> I give them to my local elementary school for the kids to use as pencil cases (the teachers use then as rewards). If they are not pencil cases shaped, I drop them off at my local assisted living for the residents to use for toiletries, when I drop off magazines for them once a month.Â


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That sounds awesome too! I think that I will use some, give some away to my niece&amp; friends, try to reconnect with my old elementary study teacher to hand them to her, and donate! Thanks for the great ideas
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think so. My art teacher has mags from the '90s because we used them for a magazine project where you cut out words/pics to describe yourself or something. she made every class do it every year, lol.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 30, 2013)

To those of you who climbed aboard the Missha train a few pages back....I ordered on 1/25 and hadn't received a shipping email yet, so I checked the Missha site and it says my order was shipped on 1/29. Anyone know about how long shipping takes?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I don't think so. My art teacher has mags from the '90s because we used them for a magazine project where you cut out words/pics to describe yourself or something. she made every class do it every year, lol.Â


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 30, 2013)

> To those of you who climbed aboard the Missha train a few pages back....I ordered on 1/25 and hadn't received a shipping email yet, so I checked the Missha site and it says my order was shipped on 1/29. Anyone know about how long shipping takes?


 I do not know but my email said if you don't have it in 5-7the days to contact them. I just ordered mine yesterday and :/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the bag is not black but a deep dark blood red.
> 
> ...


 Oh, now I want it EVEN MORE!!!  And isn't oxblood supposed to be an "in" color?  



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those of you who climbed aboard the Missha train a few pages back....I ordered on 1/25 and hadn't received a shipping email yet, so I checked the Missha site and it says my order was shipped on 1/29. Anyone know about how long shipping takes?


 Mine shipped the same day! No email yet though.  I kind of remember reading that they ship all the way from S Korea, but I definitely couldn't swear to it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

I have missha bb creams in no. 21 and 23 that i don't need (brand new!) and im willing to sell them for cheap.. I will post them on my blog sale if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those of you who climbed aboard the Missha train a few pages back....I ordered on 1/25 and hadn't received a shipping email yet, so I checked the Missha site and it says my order was shipped on 1/29. Anyone know about how long shipping takes?


I ordered mine Saturday or Sunday and just got a shipping email today.  It just left NJ about 45 minutes ago.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those of you who climbed aboard the Missha train a few pages back....I ordered on 1/25 and hadn't received a shipping email yet, so I checked the Missha site and it says my order was shipped on 1/29. Anyone know about how long shipping takes?


 I ordered the same day and no email yet. So, I checked their website and it says it shipped 1/29. I can't wait for it!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 30, 2013)

&lt;---will be living vicariously through you lovely ladies until mine arrives- please post what you think of the BB cream!


----------



## freddygirl (Jan 30, 2013)

> I ordered the same day and no email yet. So, I checked their website and it says it shipped 1/29. I can't wait for it!


 I ordered mine on Friday and got my shipping email today. It's shipping USPS &amp; is in NJ now.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, now I want it EVEN MORE!!!  And isn't *oxblood* supposed to be an "in" color?


 *YES TO THIS!!*

I'm wondering if the "Pixi" is a concealer brush because of last month:

Some people got eyeshadow brushes - this bag has eyeshadow

Some people got eyeliner brushes - this bag has gel liner

Some people got concealer brushes - so maybe it will be some sort of concealer?

The only product I'm making frownie faces over is the stupid lash card - that will go straight into my Jan. Ipsy bag that I'm filling up with samples that I don't want.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm loving the bag now that I can see it clearly and not through a hazy lens. LOL


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm feeling a little on the fence with the contents of this bag but I'll hold off making a decision on it until I get it.


----------



## Rachael1 (Jan 30, 2013)

> I have missha bb creams in no. 21 and 23 that i don't need (brand new!) and im willing to sell them for cheap.. I will post them on my blog sale if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 When do you usually do your blog sale?


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have missha bb creams in no. 21 and 23 that i don't need (brand new!) and im willing to sell them for cheap.. I will post them on my blog sale if anyone is interested


  If you ever post your blog sale..... lol.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you ever post your blog sale..... lol.


 LOL! im sayingthe same thing! she said by sunday on instagram.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> When do you usually do your blog sale?


 Hi! Ill post everythin before Sunday Night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Â If you ever post your blog sale..... lol.Â


 Promise! Even if I have to stay up haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't know if anyone else already mentioned this. Did anyone else see that Pop Beauty commented on Ipsy's spoiler post? I'm guessing that means that one item in february's bag is definitely from them.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 31, 2013)

^^The mascara in the far left of the blurred out bag contents pic...we are guessing.


----------



## freddygirl (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't understand how people have bags &amp; boxes of samples they've never tried. As soon as I get my ipsy bag (and Birchbox, for that matter), I tear into it &amp; try everything out. Even if I know I won't like it I have to try it. It's a compulsion, I guess.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't understand how people have bags &amp; boxes of samples they've never tried. As soon as I get my ipsy bag (and Birchbox, for that matter), I tear into it &amp; try everything out. Even if I know I won't like it I have to try it. It's a compulsion, I guess.


 LOL, this is me, too! Then I end up just giving the things I don't like to my little sister since I tried them and can't trade them. About the only time I can resist is if I have the product already or have already tried it!

This month, though, I know I won't be using the lash card - I already have the reusable lash guard from Starlooks.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't understand how people have bags &amp; boxes of samples they've never tried. As soon as I get my ipsy bag (and Birchbox, for that matter), I tear into it &amp; try everything out. Even if I know I won't like it I have to try it. It's a compulsion, I guess.


 That's me too! I'm completely unable to not open everything and use it immediately! Even if I have 5 mascaras open, I will open another. Total lack of self control.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 31, 2013)

The Pixi product is going to be their Flawless &amp; Poreless primer, I'm 100% certain of it based on this new spoiler picture. 

Unfotrunately it has pretty bad reviews everywhere I looked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherBear400 (Jan 31, 2013)

I was exciting to see a primer as I am running real low and this saves an item I'd have to get from Sephora, however disappointing it has a lot of bad reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will still give it a go as I've never really had a "bad" experience was any face primers (I've tried a bunch and while some aren't as good as other they still keep my makeup in place, which is more than I can for some eyeshadow primers!)


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 31, 2013)

That's exciting! I like to try primers and I've never found one that is THE ONE. Even the traditionally great ones like Smashbox, Porefessional, etc never do much for me. I can't wait to try it out! It looks like a good size too.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Pixi product is going to be their Flawless &amp; Poreless primer, I'm 100% certain of it based on this new spoiler picture.
> 
> Unfotrunately it has pretty bad reviews everywhere I looked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They already removed the pic from Ipsy's site. LOL But you're right it is Pixi Beauty's Flawless &amp; Poreless.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2013)

Aw, I would have rather had the concealer we were talking about...blah. I am getting a little overloaded on face primers from my subs...


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 31, 2013)

Somewhat (ok mostly) ot, but I just saw that theBalm is going to be on Hautelook tomorrow (2/1) in case anyone is interested. (Of course I see this about 10 minutes after getting my shipping confirmation the my 'nude tude should arrive tomorrow).

Now back to Ipsy. I kind of wish it had been a concealer too, but I'm always willing to try a new primer. Too bad it's reviews are not stellar, but who knows, maybe I'll love it. Still pretty positive.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm really meh on this one, we just got a full size primer in the dec bag! I haven't even started using it yet either, still working on the sephora one from my it kit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I should use primer more often, lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They already removed the pic from Ipsy's site. LOL But you're right it is Pixi Beauty's Flawless &amp; Poreless.


 It's still on their fb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 31, 2013)

Ugh is it too late to cancel? None of these products appeal to me and neither does the bag design. I wish they had a skip option because I really do love Ipsy, just not this month! EDIT: Well I went ahead and canceled. I just couldn't justify spending the $10 when I am already overloaded on eyeliners, mascaras, and primers from subs lately... plus I just bought the UD Glinda palette so I just can't get myself excited about Coastal Scents shadows. I will definitely be stalking the March spoilers thread though. I didn't want it to be like this. I'm sorry Ipsy. It's not you, it's me. I swear! :icon_cry:


----------



## sprite9034 (Jan 31, 2013)

I took myself off the wait list... I've been jealous of the past few bags, but this one just isn't doing it for me. Maybe next month :/


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jan 31, 2013)

Ipsy is my only sub and I look at it like it's a grab bag. I mean, you win some, you lose some. They're not all going to be great... so the products make great inexpensive gifts (as well as the bag itself). I'm staying subbed though. I know it's disheartening to get stuff in your bag that you personally don't want but for me... something always comes up where I need a quick little gift for someone, LOL! So I seperate what I want to keep for myself and what I want to put in my storage of samples I won't use. Then from that, I create a collection of product samples that I put into a nice little organza bag and give it away either as a gift or prize (I'm a Cloud 9 Parties rep




... (romance parties, lol)... so they honestly do make nice game prizes, hostess gifts, and thank you gifts).


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy is my only sub and I look at it like it's a grab bag. I mean, you win some, you lose some. They're not all going to be great... so the products make great inexpensive gifts (as well as the bag itself). I'm staying subbed though. I know it's disheartening to get stuff in your bag that you personally don't want but for me... something always comes up where I need a quick little gift for someone, LOL! So I seperate what I want to keep for myself and what I want to put in my storage of samples I won't use. Then from that, I create a collection of product samples that I put into a nice little organza bag and give it away either as a gift or prize (I'm a Cloud 9 Parties rep
> 
> ...


Exactly! I feel the same way  I've been putting aside any products (I'm not crazy over but are still great) from my subs (I have 3) for any quick presents that I may need to come up with such as birthdays :-D


----------



## PixelatedToys (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow.  Y'all have been busy on this thread...

I'm loving the colour of this month's bag, and I'm excited enough about one or two items (the gel liner and mascara) that I'll be sticking around for another month.  I do think that the lash cards are a stupid idea, though.  I don't ever have an issue with mascara getting on my skin after putting it on.  (Is this actually a common enough problem that someone had to come up with a solution for it?!)


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy is my only sub and I look at it like it's a grab bag. I mean, you win some, you lose some. They're not all going to be great... so the products make great inexpensive gifts (as well as the bag itself). I'm staying subbed though. I know it's disheartening to get stuff in your bag that you personally don't want but for me... something always comes up where I need a quick little gift for someone, LOL! So I seperate what I want to keep for myself and what I want to put in my storage of samples I won't use. Then from that, I create a collection of product samples that I put into a nice little organza bag and give it away either as a gift or prize (I'm a Cloud 9 Parties rep
> 
> ...


I will say, I'm usually pleasantly surprised and end up liking things I wasn't looking forward to. For example, I dreaded the Mai Coutoure highlighting sheets. Now I use them daily! I tear a little off and rub it on the top of the cheek and sheer it out with a blush brush. It looks better than other highlighters I have. I dreaded that item but turned out to be a big win for me. I could totally see why a coastal scents shadow isn't exciting when the UD palette coming. LOL I do think the lash card will be a dud for me. I've been wearing mascara for 25 years and don't need a lash card, plus my puny little lashes are not in danger of getting mascara all over the place.


----------



## Kikyo0083 (Jan 31, 2013)

Are they still looking for bloggers? I would like to work with them as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 31, 2013)

> Somewhat (ok mostly) ot, but I just saw that theBalm is going to be on Hautelook tomorrow (2/1) in case anyone is interested. (Of course I see this about 10 minutes after getting my shipping confirmation the my 'nude tude should arrive tomorrow). Now back to Ipsy. I kind of wish it had been a concealer too, but I'm always willing to try a new primer. Too bad it's reviews are not stellar, but who knows, maybe I'll love it. Still pretty positive.


 Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 31, 2013)

welp. I just cancelled. its not that I utterly hate it, its that I just unexpectedly bought both oz palettes and some other new drugstore makeup. and I'd rather save that $10, I'm seeing whatelse I can cut back on too! so I hope Ipsy doesn't take that as a sign that I cancelled because I didn't like the selection. I did actually want to try some of that stuff! lol, but ya know. Urban Decay won this one.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow.  Y'all have been busy on this thread...
> 
> I'm loving the colour of this month's bag, and I'm excited enough about one or two items (the gel liner and mascara) that I'll be sticking around for another month.  I do think that the lash cards are a stupid idea, though.  I don't ever have an issue with mascara getting on my skin after putting it on.  (Is this actually a common enough problem that someone had to come up with a solution for it?!)


Actually I have tons of problems with mascara getting on my eyelids when I apply it. My eyelashes slant downward and are short, so when I try to put the mascara on, it's very difficult and to wiggle the wand on my roots (even though I'm using no force at all) smears it on my eyelid :-/.....usually i just pull my eyebrows up with my other hand, or use q-tips to wipe off the mascara afterwards, so I'm really excited about the lash cards! I'm hoping they really work


----------



## carabeth87 (Jan 31, 2013)

I am confused about the eyeliner on the site it has a brush coming out of it. I don't see the same look in the pic so is it just a mini gel no brush??? Wish I would of got the eyeliner rub now! Lol


----------



## diana16 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had a sample and I didnt like the primer, it made my pores look big. I will still try it since it the sample I had was a just on a card so I couldnt really tell how it worked.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a sample and I didnt like the primer, it* made my pores look big*. I will still try it since it the sample I had was a just on a card so I couldnt really tell how it worked.


 thats just kinda the opposite of what its supposed to do 0.o I have big pores already, so I'm glad I cancelled. lol. I'll probably join again in time for March though


----------



## cari12 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not super excited for this bag either but for $10 I'll get it and pass on the stuff I don't like. I'd hate to miss out on an awesome March bag on the small chance I couldn't get off the waiting list for it or something. And sometimes it's the things I'm least excited about in a bag that surprise me the most. That's what I love most about subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thats just kinda the opposite of what its supposed to do 0.o I have big pores already, so I'm glad I cancelled. lol. I'll probably join again in time for March though


I have big pores too and they were so noticeable with the primer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not super excited for this bag either but for $10 I'll get it and pass on the stuff I don't like. I'd hate to miss out on an awesome March bag on the small chance I couldn't get off the waiting list for it or something. And sometimes it's the things I'm least excited about in a bag that surprise me the most. That's what I love most about subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 exactly! That's why I'm probably getting it


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2013)

A couple tips/tricks for those with large pores.

A very old MUA trick is to take an egg white (small egg), whip it and apply to your face. This will tighten up your pores. You can either wash it off OR leave it on and apply makeup over it.

There are products on the market meant for around the eyes to temporarily get rid of wrinkles. I found that my Anastasia Line Erasing Serum works at tightening up the pores - temporarily. There is a less expensive, but I haven't tried it, product at drugstores for $15 or less.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A couple tips/tricks for those with large pores.
> 
> ...


 Oh, gross! I would never leave raw egg on my face all day lol.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 31, 2013)

The things we do in the name of beauty lol!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> exactly! That's why I'm probably getting it


 at the very least I'm hoping for some fun colored eye-shadow. I've got both Naked palettes, 3 brown/gold loose eyeshadows and my costal scents palette from the October bag was also mostly neutral. I need something other than brown/black/gold/tan!


----------



## viper4901 (Jan 31, 2013)

I just ordered both of the oz pallets from ud. I still am looking forward to getting my bag there is something about that pink bag in my mail box ! Lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> at the very least I'm hoping for some fun colored eye-shadow. I've got both Naked palettes, 3 brown/gold loose eyeshadows and my costal scents palette from the October bag was also mostly neutral. I need something other than brown/black/gold/tan!


 I bet it's gonna be exactly those shades! Nothing too edgy so you look "glamorous" or something lol


----------



## diana16 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Zadi, I'll try that tomorrow






Btw looks like Ipsy is listening and want to know what kind of prints we would want to see, they posted on fb.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A couple tips/tricks for those with large pores.
> 
> ...


 I'm going to have to try this trick over the weekend.  I've been using Clinique's pore refining serum religiously for about 9-10 months and haven't noticed very much difference (at least in the past 6 months or so).  I might also have to try the Anastasia Line Erasing Serum - especially if I can't get myself to put raw egg on my face.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bet it's gonna be exactly those shades! Nothing too edgy so you look "glamorous" or something lol


 ha! you're probably right :-D


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL It's a very old trick but it's actually still used by well known MUA in the industry. I personally like washing it off after 15-20 minutes then do my makeup.


 I do that too, and wash it off, I like doing the yolk first to moisturize and then the whites to tighten


----------



## Squidling (Jan 31, 2013)

Argh, I cancelled, I just can't justify it this month. There's nothing in there that really grabs me and considering I just got laid off, I'd rather have the $10 in my pocket than spend it on a bunch of stuff I don't want. Plus, I have a literal shoe box FULL of samples I still haven't gotten to or am looking to trade off.


----------



## shy32 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually I have tons of problems with mascara getting on my eyelids when I apply it. My eyelashes slant downward and are short, so when I try to put the mascara on, it's very difficult and to wiggle the wand on my roots (even though I'm using no force at all) smears it on my eyelid :-/.....usually i just pull my eyebrows up with my other hand, or use q-tips to wipe off the mascara afterwards, so I'm really excited about the lash cards! I'm hoping they really work


 

I am kind of happy to try the lash cards too. I get mascara all over my upper lid!



maybe I am just clumsy.

CheshireCookie- I love your coloring( hair, skin, eyes) Very pretty! My hair is a dull strawberry blonde naturally and I have to dye to to make it pretty like yours!


----------



## ohreally (Jan 31, 2013)

ughhh, I've had a sample of that Pixi primer before. It made my skin a different color and sort of.. sparkly, almost? It was super gross.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh, I cancelled, I just can't justify it this month. There's nothing in there that really grabs me and considering I just got laid off, I'd rather have the $10 in my pocket than spend it on a bunch of stuff I don't want. Plus, I have a literal shoe box FULL of samples I still haven't gotten to or am looking to trade off.


 I'm really sorry you got laid off.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 31, 2013)

> I am kind of happy to try the lash cards too. I get mascara all over my upper lid!:icon_roll maybe I am just clumsy. CheshireCookie- I love your coloring( hair, skin, eyes) Very pretty! My hair is a dull strawberry blonde naturally and I have to dye to to make it pretty like yours!


 Thank you! You're so sweet! My hair is dyed too though XD I'm naturally a redish brown, but I have a thyroid disease that dulled it a few years ago, so I started dying it to brighten it up  However, the crazy person that I am, I'm toying with the idea of going silvery gray *eyebrow wiggle* So I just bought an empty coastal scents palette for the Ipsy trays! I happened to receive four from coastal scents from a recent purchase as a bonus item, so now I'll have 8 to stick in the 12 palette :-D I dunno why but this thrills me to no end lol


----------



## shy32 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! You're so sweet! My hair is dyed too though XD I'm naturally a redish brown, but I have a thyroid disease that dulled it a few years ago, so I started dying it to brighten it up  However, the crazy person that I am, I'm toying with the idea of going silvery gray *eyebrow wiggle*
> 
> So I just bought an empty coastal scents palette for the Ipsy trays! I happened to receive four from coastal scents from a recent purchase as a bonus item, so now I'll have 8 to stick in the 12 palette :-D I dunno why but this thrills me to no end lol


Where did you purchase the pallete? I will have 8 also, as soon as I receive my Feb Ipsy bag


----------



## kat46 (Jan 31, 2013)

When I saw the PIXI packaging I was hoping it would be this http://www.pixibeauty.com/complexion/illuminating-tint-conceal 

I like it and mostly carry it in my purse for touch ups. Their peach concealer is good too.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy is my only sub and I look at it like it's a grab bag. I mean, you win some, you lose some. They're not all going to be great... so the products make great inexpensive gifts (as well as the bag itself). I'm staying subbed though. I know it's disheartening to get stuff in your bag that you personally don't want but for me... something always comes up where I need a quick little gift for someone, LOL! So I seperate what I want to keep for myself and what I want to put in my storage of samples I won't use. Then from that, I create a collection of product samples that I put into a nice little organza bag and give it away either as a gift or prize (I'm a Cloud 9 Parties rep
> 
> ...


 this exactly. Plus Ipsy is my only sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## votedreads (Jan 31, 2013)

so. revaluation of the mascara cards. The mascara they are giving us is obviously going to be harder to apply (at first, if you've seen the product) and the mascara cards will probably end up being helpful


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2013)

Here are my Lash Card samples from Beauty Army. I also had samples from Birchbox. These will be making an appearance in the February Ipsy box. Two sample cards.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2013)

It popped up in my Beauty Army selection for January several times, I'm so glad I didn't pick it now!  I am pretty clumsy with mascara though, so if they work I'll use them as a template to make more!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2013)

For those that want to make a DIY version. If you get the Ipsy bag take one of the cards and use it as a template, as magicalmom said above, get card stock or business cards and make your own.


----------



## Squidling (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really sorry you got laid off.


Thanks  I think it was a blessing in disguise though!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where did you purchase the pallete? I will have 8 also, as soon as I receive my Feb Ipsy bag


From Coastal Scents website, they have different sizes of empty palettes. I bought the 12 size for around $6


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 31, 2013)

I actually love the lash cards! I have used them and for some reason they just help my eyelashes grab the mascara better and my eyelashes look super long. I will be on the look out for them on the trade thread for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that want to make a DIY version. If you get the Ipsy bag take one of the cards and use it as a template, as magicalmom said above, get card stock or business cards and make your own.


That's a great idea, our agency just updated our logo so I have a whole box of business cards that I can now use to apply mascara, lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I get it on my eyelids for the exact same reason! I have been using the lash guard from Starlooks which basically serves the same purpose so I will likely trade the cards...but if I didn't have it, I'd be happy to get them. So frustrating to have my eyeshadow just perfect then smudge mascara on it, lol...


Oh yes, I hated that....I've gotten to where I just put the mascara on first (I know, makeup no-no) then the eyeshadow just so I don't have to get all angry throwing my mascara wand everywhere cause once again, I've smeared it horribly on my eyelid and gorgeous eyeshadow that I blended perfectly lol I'm hoping that the lash cards will save me from this disgrace! :-D


----------



## yoru (Feb 1, 2013)

I gave up on playing around with mascara because of my stubborn lashes. They won't curl and would get the mascara INTO MY EYES. Or I guess I just don't know how to curl my lashes as well as using mascara........

The good thing is my eyes are behind thick glasses so nobody cares about my lashes anyways. Only thick eyeliner helps.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 1, 2013)

Just wanted to let everyone who cancelled for February know that Ipsy can renew your bag starting in March. I emailed them to ask when would the best time to join the wait list to get March's bag and they told me that they can just renew my subscription starting in March.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ thats good to hear, unfortunately I had to cancel Ipsy and BB last night for financial reasons, I am happy we wont be in the wait list.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I hated that....I've gotten to where I just put the mascara on first (I know, makeup no-no) then the eyeshadow just so I don't have to get all angry throwing my mascara wand everywhere cause once again, I've smeared it horribly on my eyelid and gorgeous eyeshadow that I blended perfectly lol I'm hoping that the lash cards will save me from this disgrace! :-D


 Makeup no-no or not...this is how I always do it. And just who sets the rules for makeup anyway! 



I get mascara on my eyelids at least once every few days...putting it on before eye shadow saves time and product. I'm looking forward to trying the lash guards. I've actually tried using business cards (I have TON of old ones) and I guess it was the straight lines, but I thought it was too clumsy to use them. If I like them, I'll probably do as magicalmom suggests and use them as a template and make more.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

I know we already know what it is - but here's a better picture!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2013)

Yup. MicaBella/MicaBeauty black gel eyeliner. LOL I just wish it wasn't that company.







> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup. MicaBella/MicaBeauty black gel eyeliner. LOL I just wish it wasn't that company.


 That's black?  It looks green to me.  Maybe that's because the picture was lightened...?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where did you purchase the pallete? I will have 8 also, as soon as I receive my Feb Ipsy bag


e.l.f. has 4 pan palettes for $1 if you are looking for something quick and cheap. Available online and at Target.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's black?  It looks green to me.  Maybe that's because the picture was lightened...?


 It's just because of the adjustment.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the bag is not black but a deep dark blood red.
> 
> ...


 OOH I was kind of meh about the bag until you posted this.  It still looks too dark for oxblood, but after Michelle went on about it I was waiting for that color to appear.  I love it!  And love the solid bags - much less likely to be gifted to my kiddos.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2013)

Ooh, I just noticed how the light hits the bottom of the bag. It looks like high-gloss vinyl. I'm really hoping for that. It also looks like there is some sort of detail -- probably a heart -- on the right side of the bag. It seems really fancy considering the price point.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooh, I just noticed how the light hits the bottom of the bag. It looks like high-gloss vinyl. I'm really hoping for that. It also looks like there is some sort of detail -- probably a heart -- on the right side of the bag. It seems really fancy considering the price point.


 I think that's just wrinkles in the fabric. I hope it's vinyl too, but soft and not the scratchy kind.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 1, 2013)

The more I look at the bag the more I like it, especially now that I know it's deep deep red. I'm pumped about a new gel liner. I've gotten away from then when the subs were sending pen eyeliners and my black gel liner dried up. I'll be happy to give it a try!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 1, 2013)

Every time I read the word oxblood, I picture a bleeding ox in my head...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Every time I read the word oxblood, I picture a bleeding ox in my head...


 That actually is the basis behind the color's name... 

Ah, fashion.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2013)

> That actually is the basis behind the color's name...Â  Ah, fashion.


 The funny thing for me is that it makes me think of shoes. Oxfords, of course.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That actually is the basis behind the color's name...
> 
> Ah, fashion.


 I thought it meant oxygenated blood?... I never thought of it the other way ! lol


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> MicaBeauty said to me it's their black gel eyeliner. It does look green in the saturated pic and the original pic it looks like a dark green as well. It's possible they're sending out the green gel liner as well.
> ...


 I love how she says Mascara. I know that a lot of ladies here have a million mascaras from subs - but I have only gotten 1 (The Balm Body Builder) - so I am jazzed about this.  

It seems like this bag is a lot about the eyes. (Btw - now I have that Betty Davis Eyes song in my head).  

I would LOOOOVE if they sent out a green gel eyeliner.  I like to play with colors with my eye make up.  

They need to sent this bag out ASAP!...wait no...STAT!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I hated that....I've gotten to where I just put the mascara on first (I know, makeup no-no) then the eyeshadow just so I don't have to get all angry throwing my mascara wand everywhere cause once again, I've smeared it horribly on my eyelid and gorgeous eyeshadow that I blended perfectly lol I'm hoping that the lash cards will save me from this disgrace! :-D


 Same... I also use mascara on my bottom lashes... Nothing like having to fix my smeared undereye area that was already perfectly primed, foundation-ed, concealed, powdered, and highlighted!  






Even though I'm not so crazy about the lash cards (tried them before), they will be used. I usually use anything laying around like business card I will throw out. Something funny I realized after finding so many around was that the item I most use for this is tags ripped off from new clothing that I usually leave around my room because I am too excited to put the new clothes on instead of throwing the tags out.. Since I shop wayyy too much I always find tags on my dresser/scattered around when it's time to do my mascara. Shopping addiction indirectly helping my beauty routine  LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shopping addiction indirectly helping my beauty routine  LOL


 Bwhaha... just think of it this way... you're getting your money out of the tags. LOL


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Somewhat (ok mostly) ot, but I just saw that theBalm is going to be on Hautelook tomorrow (2/1) in case anyone is interested. (Of course I see this about 10 minutes after getting my shipping confirmation the my 'nude tude should arrive tomorrow).
> 
> Now back to Ipsy. I kind of wish it had been a concealer too, but I'm always willing to try a new primer. Too bad it's reviews are not stellar, but who knows, maybe I'll love it. Still pretty positive.


 I am on a strict no buy for February, but I LOVE when a heads up like this makes it into the ipsy or bb thread!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 1, 2013)

Off Topic - I need to STOP buying makeup - I just did this:

http://www.eyeslipsface.com/collections/sets-and-palettes/sets-and-kits/girl_on_the_go_set

Free with 20 buck purchase .  

I plan on bringing this with me on my honeymoon instead of packing a crap load of stuff.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Off Topic - I need to STOP buying makeup - I just did this: http://www.eyeslipsface.com/collections/sets-and-palettes/sets-and-kits/girl_on_the_go_set Free with 20 buck purchase . Â  I plan on bringing this with me on my honeymoon instead of packing a crap load of stuff.


 That looks like a good deal. How are the elf eyeshadows? I have never tried them.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 1, 2013)

I was really hoping for the Peak Performance Mascara from Pop beauty. The one with the interesting brush. But I love mascara and trying a new one will be nice.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Makeup no-no or not...this is how I always do it. And just who sets the rules for makeup anyway!
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm gonna freak people out with how excited I am to get business cards from now on.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is the pantone oxblood, in case the bag picture is running dark.  LOVE.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 1, 2013)

> I was really hoping for the Perk Performance Mascara from Pop beauty. The one with the interesting brush. But I love mascara and trying a new one will be nice.


 I have all three of the peak performance mascara a from pop beauty, and I really like them. If it isn't what is in the ipsybag this month, I do recommend just splurging on them,


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 1, 2013)

And if March's bag is solid color of the year emerald I will die of happiness.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 1, 2013)

> And if March's bag is solid color of the year emerald I will die of happiness.


 I love that color! Green just happens to be my favorite color. It would be perfect for a March or April bag.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 1, 2013)

> I have all three of the peak performance mascara a from pop beauty, and I really like them. If it isn't what is in the ipsybag this month, I do recommend just splurging on them,


 I was debating about getting it one my ulta 20% off coupon but I'm still undecided. I guess I have a day to think about it since the coupon expires tomorrow. Good to know you like them


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Every time I read the word oxblood, I picture a bleeding ox in my head...


 Me too and it makes me sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off Topic - I need to STOP buying makeup - I just did this:
> 
> ...


 LOL

If it makes you feel any better... I just transferred all my money OUT OF Paypal to keep me from spending anymore. I keep justifying it as, "Well I didn't spend all the money I took with me to IMATS so it's okay to buy this..." LOL


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks like a good deal. How are the elf eyeshadows? I have never tried them.


 I find Elf shadows hit or miss...certain colors can be very powdery with very little payoff, and certain colors are highly pigmented. I have a bunch but I find that I reach for my higher end shadows much more often.


----------



## votedreads (Feb 1, 2013)

awh i wanted peak performance as well. The brands this month kinda....kinda suck in my opinion


----------



## iashleycouture (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm kinda hoping for the peak performance mascara from pop beauty, but Idk.  Check out GraveyardGirl's review &amp;  POPBeautySara applying the mascara:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awh i wanted peak performance as well. The brands this month kinda....kinda suck in my opinion


 I wonder if they're sending the Lash Kapow in Brown &amp; Black?  (It looks like the size in the Lash Kapow duo on Dermstore, so it would make sense that they got a bunch of the duos and they're splitting them up for our bags)


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not wanting to gross anyone out, so...
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 2, 2013)

I &lt;3 graveyard girls eye color. I want a bag that color!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 2, 2013)

dang it, that weird mascara looked fun to play with, but the flower pattern isn't quite the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Lash Kapow it is.

.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

> I &lt;3 graveyard girls eye color. I want a bag that color!


 Lol, after watching Game of Thrones, her eyes creep me out a little.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, after watching Game of Thrones, her eyes creep me out a little.


 hahaha She's a white walker! XD jk


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 2, 2013)

After that review, I'm kind of glad we're getting the "typical" mascara applicator instead of that crazy comb thing!  And that "give an alligator its wings" line had me cracking up!



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang it, that weird mascara looked fun to play with, but the flower pattern isn't quite the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 2, 2013)

I was just coming over here to post bunny's review; I see you beat me to it! She cracks me up (my husband even watches her videos as he is telling me he haaates her...but then he watches the whole thing in fascination).



> I'm kinda hoping for the peak performance mascara from pop beauty, but Idk.Â  Check out GraveyardGirl's review &amp; Â POPBeautySara applying the mascara:


----------



## nishino (Feb 2, 2013)

oh my gosh I never knew who graveyardgirl was before and just checked out a couple videos.  She is hilarious!  Totally cracks me up!



> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kinda hoping for the peak performance mascara from pop beauty, but Idk.  Check out GraveyardGirl's review &amp;  POPBeautySara applying the mascara:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2013)

My Missha order showed up today! The eyeshadows look cute (I got a pink and a purple) and I already know Missha is my HG BB cream so super happy. 

As for the Feb bag contents...I am not completely excited about them, but I do think they look nice and I know I will like it. I'm always excited to get mascara, it's my #1 required beauty item...I only have one gel liner and it's getting a little dried out, so I can use that, too.  Always excited about eyeshadows, as my evergrowing collection would show you...

Not terribly excited about the face primer (I've gotten quite a few in my subs and I just don't use them, I don't feel they do much for my BB creams so unless they are super moisturizing, they're likely to just sit) and the lash cards (I have a lash guard I use).


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if it's too late to unsubscribe? And if not how do I do it?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Missha order showed up today! The eyeshadows look cute (I got a pink and a purple) and I already know Missha is my HG BB cream so super happy.


 Mine too!  I got a single eyeshadow in Khaki and it's a beautiful light green (more sage than khaki, but whatev! I love it!) and I can't wait to try my very first "real" BB Cream!


----------



## votedreads (Feb 2, 2013)

GUYS! WHAT THE HECK!! My argan oil smelled like NOTHING a week ago but now smells terrible! Kinda like nail polish remover or chemicals


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

> GUYS! WHAT THE HECK!! My argan oil smelled like NOTHING a week ago but now smells terrible! Kinda like nail polish remover or chemicals


 Mine still smells fine.. odd. Off note, my Missha order came in and the beauty cleansing balm is fantastic! Definitely going to repurchase, if I can find it..it was on clearance :/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 2, 2013)

> Mine too! Â I got a single eyeshadow in Khaki and it's a beautiful light green (more sage than khaki, but whatev! I love it!) and I can't wait to try my very first "real" BB Cream! Â


 I hope mine comes today! You will love the BB. The coverage a texture is amazing. I have it in 13 and I'm almost the lightest ivory shade in most foundations but 13 is still too light. So I'm hoping 21 will be my HG!


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 2, 2013)

> GUYS! WHAT THE HECK!! My argan oil smelled like NOTHING a week ago but now smells terrible! Kinda like nail polish remover or chemicals


 Maybe ask Ipsy about it?? I wonder if they would send you another? I have had several of the JM oil samples over the last.. Maybe two years.. Through NBTT, Sephora sets, etc. and have never had one smell bad (there isn't much scent at all) or go bad on me. Someone else had one arrive that smelled like that, I wonder if something happened while shipping?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine too!  I got a single eyeshadow in Khaki and it's a beautiful light green (more sage than khaki, but whatev! I love it!) and I can't wait to try my very first "real" BB Cream!
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope mine comes today! You will love the BB. The coverage a texture is amazing. I have it in 13 and I'm almost the lightest ivory shade in most foundations but 13 is still too light. So I'm hoping 21 will be my HG!


 Super-pale cheers!  




 I wear the lightest foundation for almost everything, too!  I'll try it out tomorrow, can't wait to see what ppl say!


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 2, 2013)

I hope my Missha comes today but I just looked on my account and it didn't ship until the 30th (purchased the 27th). Where is it mailed from?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

> I hope my Missha comes today but I just looked on my account and it didn't ship until the 30th (purchased the 27th). Where is it mailed from?


 Mine shipped priority from the east coast or Midwest..can't remember... It took several days before actually shipping, but arrived yesterday afternoon! Very excited and I see what all the fuss is about..lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 2, 2013)

Did anyone else get a foil sample of the "Super Aqua Ultra Waterfull Cream"? (I feel like putting it on my face and then going to fight crime!)


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 2, 2013)

> Mine shipped priority from the east coast or Midwest..can't remember... It took several days before actually shipping, but arrived yesterday afternoon! Very excited and I see what all the fuss is about..lol


 Ahhh, priority mail.. Gives me hope for today!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get a foil sample of the "Super Aqua Ultra Waterfull Cream"? (I feel like putting it on my face and then going to fight crime!)


 I got it, too! Really curious about it!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang it, that weird mascara looked fun to play with, but the flower pattern isn't quite the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Well the CEO of Pop Beauty confirmed that it was Lash Kapow on Youtube. Lash Card essentially confirmed it's their Lash Cards over on Twitter. So everything has now been confirmed.


----------



## Rachael1 (Feb 2, 2013)

> Super-pale cheers! Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â I wear the lightest foundation for almost everything, too! Â I'll try it out tomorrow, can't wait to see what ppl say!


 I too am incredibly pale and have REALLY wanted to try this cream but i heard that it has a strong perfume scent. How strong is it? (Also glad to hear that 21 might work cause I was contemplating buying 13). I just hate to spend the money on the hypoallergenic version having never tried out the brand...


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 2, 2013)

It can be risky, but I first ordered the #21 in foil sample packets in eBay. I used a seller that had lots of positive feedback (many people sell frauds of the BB creams on eBay). I figured a few dollars to try it out first was worth it and I think I got the authentic product. The scent is strong at first but fades quickly. That being said, the deal on Missha where you buy a product (there are very cheap clearance items!) plus shipping and you get a full size #21 is a great deal.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Super-pale cheers!
> ...


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 2, 2013)

I hope mine comes in today to !!!!


----------



## votedreads (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm wondering if my oil smells because I opened it and still had it close to the body butter ? Because it definitely was odorless last week...and that body butter is so fragrant that it makes my  face lotion bottle smell like it too. For now, I have given a drawer to that lotion and separated it from everything else.  On a sidenote, the oil does wonders for my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 2, 2013)

> Did anyone else get a foil sample of the "Super Aqua Ultra Waterfull Cream"? (I feel like putting it on my face and then going to fight crime!)


 I got that too. I was very happy the 21 matched perfectly and has a very nice coverage!!


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 2, 2013)

So for feb, we're getting

POP Mascara

Coastal Scents mini quad

Lash Card

MicaBella gel liner

Pixi primer
? are there any "or" products?


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 2, 2013)

> I too am incredibly pale and have REALLY wanted to try this cream but i heard that it has a strong perfume scent. How strong is it? (Also glad to hear that 21 might work cause I was contemplating buying 13). I just hate to spend the money on the hypoallergenic version having never tried out the brand...


 I have very sensitive skin and usually refuse to wear products with fragrance on my face. So far no irritation and the smell isn't too strong. It's nothing like say, garner bb cream. That stuff is like wearing a solid perfume on your face.


----------



## Babs (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if my oil smells because I opened it and still had it close to the body butter ? Because it definitely was odorless last week...and that body butter is so fragrant that it makes my  face lotion bottle smell like it too. For now, I have given a drawer to that lotion and separated it from everything else.  On a sidenote, the oil does wonders for my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oil doesn't go rancid that quickly. If you're still going to use it, I would say keep it to heels and elbows only if skin isn't broken (but better to just toss it and contact ipsy).


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 2, 2013)

Is the Missha deal still going on? Did you ladies input a code?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 2, 2013)

> So for feb, we're getting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



? are there any "or" products? I have a feeling the "or" will be color variations of the quad.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is the Missha deal still going on? Did you ladies input a code?


 I got my order today too! Tried the bb cream, love it....signed the BF up and used the special offer again to grab a shadow and another #21 for $11!

The special offer is still going on, if you are registering with an email address for the first time. Go to the Missha site, click 'Register', put in your info and a little window will pop up that says you have a special offer, click OK on the little pop up window. Add something to your cart that is $1 or more, then go to the Cart screen and click the little bubble next to the special offer, this will add the BB cream to your cart. From there, just check out and make sure the BB cream is listed in your cart before you checkout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> By the way, what do you guys do with your makeup bags? I have at least 25 just in a box right now.. =


 I gave away 2 for Xmas with homemade lips balms  and Julep Nails colors in them. Orgainzed my purse with 3- nail care, touchup makeup, and 3 bag stuff i dont want to dig for when reaching in my purse hand sanitzer, lotion. and I have 2 in a draw one holding spare razors cartriges and other foil packets.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 2, 2013)

My bb cream and shadow didnt come today ....boo hoo its in nv and im in ms... I cant wait to get it since everyone is loving it !!


----------



## Rachael1 (Feb 2, 2013)

> I have very sensitive skin and usually refuse to wear products with fragrance on my face. So far no irritation and the smell isn't too strong. It's nothing like say, garner bb cream. That stuff is like wearing a solid perfume on your face.


 Awesome! Thanks for the info, I'm definitely going to get it!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 2, 2013)

Can one of the mods move all the Missha stuff to another thread?  Thank you!


----------



## yoru (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckynmba13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if it's too late to unsubscribe? And if not how do I do it?


Just log in to your ipsy acc and there should be an option and I believe there's an option under *Subscription Details*


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am super pale, too...and 21 works perfectly for me! I was afraid when I got 21 in my GB that it would be too dark but it's not at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 Oooh thank you!  I didn't place an order because none of the shades seemed to match my skin tone and I didn't want to spend $30 on something I couldn't even use.

ETA: I have really pale skin too.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine still smells fine.. odd.
> 
> Off note, my Missha order came in and the beauty cleansing balm is fantastic! Definitely going to repurchase, if I can find it..it was on clearance :/


 I was looking at the product. Is it a make up remover or a facial cleanser?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope my Missha comes today but I just looked on my account and it didn't ship until the 30th (purchased the 27th). Where is it mailed from?


 It ships from Englewood NJ.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 2, 2013)

I never received a Missha shipping email, but the site said shipped on 1/29 and I received it today in Texas. I placed a second order with my BF's email lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

I just started a Missha thread ladies, since we're clogging up the Ipsy one lol.


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get a foil sample of the "Super Aqua Ultra Waterfull Cream"? (I feel like putting it on my face and then going to fight crime!)


I got a foil sample of the exact same BB cream I ordered in the same color.  I'm grateful for the sample so I could check the color in case I wanted to sell the full size but something different would have been good.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my order today too! Tried the bb cream, love it....signed the BF up and used the special offer again to grab a shadow and another #21 for $11!
> 
> The special offer is still going on, if you are registering with an email address for the first time. Go to the Missha site, click 'Register', put in your info and a little window will pop up that says you have a special offer, click OK on the little pop up window. Add something to your cart that is $1 or more, then go to the Cart screen and click the little bubble next to the special offer, this will add the BB cream to your cart. From there, just check out and make sure the BB cream is listed in your cart before you checkout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thanks!

I've wanted to try the BB cream for awhile now and this is an awesome deal!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So for feb, we're getting
> 
> ...


 Since the POP mascara comes in either brown or black, that could be an OR item.


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since the POP mascara comes in either brown or black, that could be an OR item.


 Blegh I hope not! I am *only* a black mascara wearer, lol.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> &lt;---will be living vicariously through you lovely ladies until mine arrives- please post what you think of the BB cream!


I know I am late to the party, but I have been using Missha for a while- thanks princess2010 whose posts talked me into sampling the Korean products (she uses Skin79; I bought the peeling gel on her rec). I order from a South Korean company called SeoulGlamour from the Amazon marketplace and it is like $7. I love Missha; it is excellent. Smashbox's BB has recently taken its place though- it is amazing on my skin! I will probably keep buying both.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 3, 2013)

i purchased the 256 eyeshadow palette on black friday so im sure i have every color they are sending out LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 3, 2013)

LOL Probably not. Some of the colors sent out last time among the eight different quads were not all in the 256 palette. On my blog I posted the list and I'm sure I posted it here on MUT as well. Let me go dig it up....

So this is what I wrote,



> Edit 10-16-2012: Coastal Scents is having a sale on their 252 palette for $19.95. The 252 palette pots are identical in size to what was sent out by Ipsy. *Out of the 32 colors sent the 252 palette contains 11 of the colors sent out by Ipsy.* If you were to purchase those 11 colors individually and full size then you would pay $1.99 each which is $21.89. The pots in the 252 are 0.6"/1.52cm versus 1"/2.5cm [26mm] which is full size. So why pay more for less colors? I would suggest if you were interested in buying the colors then get it through the 252. Unfortunately the ipsy20 promo code will not work on the current sale of the 252 palette.


----------



## missyjluver (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone know any good tinted moisturizers for light skin???


----------



## macstarlite (Feb 4, 2013)

I got bored one day bc I've been sick foreverrrrr and I started decorating my ipsy bags. Hot gluing stuff on them. I'm not too fond of this bag at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. The contents don't strike me as wow either


----------



## nishino (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *macstarlite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got bored one day bc I've been sick foreverrrrr and I started decorating my ipsy bags. Hot gluing stuff on them.
> 
> I'm not too fond of this bag at all
> ...


 LOL what stuff did you hot glue onto the bags?  That sounds awesome.

I turned my January bag inside out and it's *much* cuter that way.  Makes me smile to look at it with the adorable stars.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 4, 2013)

Just another shot of the eyeshadows.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just another shot of the eyeshadows.


 Ooooooh those are nice! I love all of the colors!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooooh those are nice! I love all of the colors!


 Me too! I hope I get more of the golds/browns instead of silvers/grays. I wouldn't mind that black either.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I hope I get more of the golds/browns instead of silvers/grays. I wouldn't mind that black either.


I think they're all gorgeous! :-D I'm super excited about this bag &lt;3


----------



## meaganola (Feb 4, 2013)

> Me too! I hope I get more of the golds/browns instead of silvers/grays. I wouldn't mind that black either.


 I'm the opposite! I'm all about the cool silvery shades.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll take anything without that yellow
> 
> ...


 I wonder if that yellow would be good for lightening darkened eyelid skin. I have brown discoloration around my eyes (mainly on my eyelids) against my pale freckly skin and a lot of the concealers used to hide dark circles are yellow. I'm not sure if the same goes for eyeshadows though because admittedly I rarely use them so I'm not too experienced with using colors and blending, etc. I really don't think I could pull off yellow eyeshadow though either lol.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just another shot of the eyeshadows.


 beautiful colors, even the yellow can be used as a little accent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GUYS! WHAT THE HECK!! My argan oil smelled like NOTHING a week ago but now smells terrible! Kinda like nail polish remover or chemicals


 did you get a fingernail polish that leaked? I did, and my oil has smelled like fingernail polish since I opened it, everyone else said theirs didn't have a smell, I thought  I was going crazy....


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooooh those are nice! I love all of the colors!


 I don't like the yellow, but the other colors are nice.


----------



## katcole (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not good a judging the size of products, someone said these are dime size, they looked bigger in that picture.

I also have really brown skin on my upper lids and skin around my eyes. I use a green concealer. This is kind of off topic but someone post a review by Graveyard girl, I love love her. I watching some youtube makeup gurus and my ex was making comments how squeaky and phony they sound, when I got to graveyard girl, he said now that one matches you better,    dang straight. lol. Sorry  back on topic

That mascara with the  odd brush looks pretty complicated to my simple mind lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not good a judging the size of products, someone said these are dime size, they looked bigger in that picture.
> 
> ...


 I tried uploading a pic from my phone, but it didn't work.  Hopefully this will work.  I didn't have a dime handy, so I used a quarter.


----------



## katcole (Feb 4, 2013)

thank you, wow even that small of size will last me a long time


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

Remember that those are really pigmented, I've been using that same sample palette a lot since we got them in October and didn't hit the pan yet.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 4, 2013)

I really don't understand why people complain or in-enroll from ipsy during certain months...ever since it changed from MyGlam to Ipsy, I think the bags have been amazing!!! Even when I wasn't excited about all the products. The point of it is to try new things. I was not excited for 1 item in last months bag, but I got it and tried everything and now idk how I lived without two of them!! Ipsy is far superior to birchbox-which I also sub to. Most times it's huge samples or full size---great $ value...honestly I don't see how they keep it at $10! I would get it even if they raised the price to $20. Omg I sound like the Ipsy spokesperson lol. Ok I'm getting down off my soapbox now...


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you, wow even that small of size will last me a long time


 I've only really used the brown and champagne-y/beige-y colors and, despite numerous applications, you can barely tell I've used any at all.  I've swatched the pink and orange colors and didn't like either.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really don't understand why people complain or in-enroll from ipsy during certain months...ever since it changed from MyGlam to Ipsy, I think the bags have been amazing!!! Even when I wasn't excited about all the products. The point of it is to try new things. I was not excited for 1 item in last months bag, but I got it and tried everything and now idk how I lived without two of them!! Ipsy is far superior to birchbox-which I also sub to. Most times it's huge samples or full size---great $ value...honestly I don't see how they keep it at $10! I would get it even if they raised the price to $20. Omg I sound like the Ipsy spokesperson lol. Ok I'm getting down off my soapbox now...


I'm exactly the same way. I don't unsub and resub depending on the month. To each it's own though. I have found so many products I would have never tried but ended up loving! Totally agree that Ipsy makes BB look horrible. I used to get them on the same day and poor BB looked so puny next to Ipsy and all their deluxe and full sized products. BB only redeeming quality IMO is it's points system and that's pretty awesome.

I'm also very excited about the direction of Ipsy after that video was posted a few months back of the headquarters and how they decide what goes in the bags. I think they are going in the right direction.

As for the size of the shadows they are dime size but I think that's a great sample size. That's especially for people who are like me and a bit ADD when it comes to cosmetics. I don't think I've hit pan on an eyeshadow in 10 years! LOL


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

Honestly, I like Ipsy most for the bags.  My favorites are the black/white/red chevron bag and the latest bag, the navy blue with stars inside.  I also like that it forces me out of my comfort zone (I *have* to try all the samples I get from my subscriptions - unless I'm allergic to it, of course).  I haven't tried the hair spray, body butter, or nail polish from January's bag, but that's just because I got it in the middle of an intersession class I was taking and had next to no free time.  I kinda forgot about it until tonight.  I'm thinking of trying the nail polish with Seche Vite later this week.  I just got my Julep box and have been playing with those polishes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sadly, I do not.  I'm just getting a lot of subs right now, and I'll occasionally succumb to one of the enabler deals (ok, like ALL THE TIME.) So my "just go online and buy stuff" budget has been curtailed
> ...


 I was surprised by how small it was too.  I think I read somewhere that the Ipsy samples and the full-sized ones are the same size - but don't quote me on that.  They're teeny, but they're cheap haha


----------



## macstarlite (Feb 4, 2013)

I have these cabochon that glued on them. Some were barbie heads and just some bows


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 5, 2013)

Gah. I swear I canceled Ipsy as I am not interested in this months items. I checked my card and I have a charge and my account t still says active! Hmph.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 5, 2013)

Their credit card company had issues on Friday. They said if those are still having issue to email them. I would consider the account not cancelling to be an issue so email them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really don't understand why people complain or in-enroll from ipsy during certain months...ever since it changed from MyGlam to Ipsy, I think the bags have been amazing!!! Even when I wasn't excited about all the products. The point of it is to try new things. I was not excited for 1 item in last months bag, but I got it and tried everything and now idk how I lived without two of them!! Ipsy is far superior to birchbox-which I also sub to. Most times it's huge samples or full size---great $ value...honestly I don't see how they keep it at $10! I would get it even if they raised the price to $20. Omg I sound like the Ipsy spokesperson lol. Ok I'm getting down off my soapbox now...


Why is it hard to understand? I unsubbed this month because literally none of the items appealed to me and I know myself well enough to know that all the items would go unused if I received them. The bag itself isn't that attractive to me, I already have the lash cards, I have a stockpile of mascaras and primers (and I'm not really one to notice that much of a difference between brands), and I'm not much of an eyeshadow person (between the Naked2 palette and a few single eye shadows I have I'm set). In my opinion, I wouldn't consider any of these items new or exciting. Even if the samples are a great size, or I'm getting more than $10 worth of product, I don't need and don't want to spend money on products that I won't use or I'm not interested in. Ipsy releases spoilers earlier enough for me to make my decision of whether or not to purchase that month (a CS even said I wouldn't need to get on a waitlist to resub, I'd just have to call and reactivate my account), and if that is how their business model is going to be, I'll use it to my advantage.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their credit card company had issues on Friday. They said if those are still having issue to email them. I would consider the account not cancelling to be an issue so email them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahh so that's what happened, I was wondering if it's something on my end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They charged me just fine after 2 days.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really don't understand why people complain or in-enroll from ipsy during certain months...ever since it changed from MyGlam to Ipsy, I think the bags have been amazing!!! Even when I wasn't excited about all the products. The point of it is to try new things. I was not excited for 1 item in last months bag, but I got it and tried everything and now idk how I lived without two of them!! Ipsy is far superior to birchbox-which I also sub to. Most times it's huge samples or full size---great $ value...honestly I don't see how they keep it at $10! I would get it even if they raised the price to $20. Omg I sound like the Ipsy spokesperson lol. Ok I'm getting down off my soapbox now...


 Everybody is different, there isn't a "right" way to do subscription services, so just because one way works for you, doesn't mean there's a better way to do things from someone else. I've gotten enough mascara and black eyeliner from subscription subs in the last few months (also already got a coastal scents shadow pallet from ipsy and i wasn't terribly impressed with the quality) so, I have no need for Ipsy this month. Maybe if I had an endless expendable income, but unfortunately I have a budget. Yes it's a great value, but that doesn't mean I have to pay for it each and every month if I decide a particular month doesn't suit my needs. As long as their system allows for people to unsubscribe and resubscribe before it is too late, while giving people spoilers of all the items, then it's fair game to do.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why is it hard to understand? I unsubbed this month because literally none of the items appealed to me and I know myself well enough to know that all the items would go unused if I received them. The bag itself isn't that attractive to me, I already have the lash cards, I have a stockpile of mascaras and primers (and I'm not really one to notice that much of a difference between brands), and I'm not much of an eyeshadow person (between the Naked2 palette and a few single eye shadows I have I'm set). In my opinion, I wouldn't consider any of these items new or exciting. Even if the samples are a great size, or I'm getting more than $10 worth of product, I don't need and don't want to spend money on products that I won't use or I'm not interested in. Ipsy releases spoilers earlier enough for me to make my decision of whether or not to purchase that month (a CS even said I wouldn't need to get on a waitlist to resub, I'd just have to call and reactivate my account), and if that is how their business model is going to be, I'll use it to my advantage.


 I agree and I did the same thing.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 5, 2013)

> I agree and I did the same thing.


 Same here!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here!


 Me too. I have a strict makeup/spending budget and if it's not going to be used, I would rather it go to something I need... or saved for next month. I am using everything that was in the last bag. The bag before... about half and half. This bag would have completely gone to my trade list... and my trade list is full of good stuff (or so people say) but has mostly sat there... so I would rather unsub... give others on the wait list a chance... and resub when it's a better month for me.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 5, 2013)

> I really don't understand why people complain or in-enroll from ipsy during certain months...ever since it changed from MyGlam to Ipsy, I think the bags have been amazing!!! Even when I wasn't excited about all the products. The point of it is to try new things. I was not excited for 1 item in last months bag, but I got it and tried everything and now idk how I lived without two of them!! Ipsy is far superior to birchbox-which I also sub to. Most times it's huge samples or full size---great $ value...honestly I don't see how they keep it at $10! I would get it even if they raised the price to $20. Omg I sound like the Ipsy spokesperson lol. Ok I'm getting down off my soapbox now...


 I love birchbox and only have Luke warm feelings towards ipsy. For me, ipsy is never introducing me to anything new, they might have one item a month of a brand or product I haven't tried, and usually it is the cheaper/made in china brand. Last month, I had actually tried every product before, and only got it because I wanted travel sizes of those items. I feel like birchbox actually introduces me to products I haven't tried before. I skipped this month because I have tried most of what is in the bag, and what I haven't tried are from brands unnapealing to me AND were products I already own.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure she meant that the bag is usually worth the value, and since it's only $10 a month, not really worth the hassle of unsubbing - resubbing for certain months. But of course, to each their own!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure she meant that the bag is usually worth the value, and since it's only $10 a month, not really worth the hassle of unsubbing - resubbing for certain months. But of course, to each their own!


I know this bag would be at least valued over $10, but the idea of spending money on things that I don't want sounds crazy to me. Unsubbing takes less than 30 seconds, $10 is worth my 30 seconds. I wouldn't do this if ipsy didn't release spoilers (since I don't do this with my BB sub, though some months I wish I could have) but since they do I don't see why I shouldn't unsub when I don't like a bag. But like you said, to each their own!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 5, 2013)

I was sad to see they had to start charging tax in CA and NC because they have businesses in both states.  My bag was $10.80 per month.  I got the email last week I would be charged tax but it did not say how much and I checked my credit card today and saw it was $.80.  Not too bad but still disappointing.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 5, 2013)

I think it's great that they said you can resub by calling them. That would be the only downside I could see with unsubbing for certain months...possibly not being able to get back in. So +1 for them! Maybe they will develop a 'skip' function someday.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 5, 2013)

I totally get why some people unsub but the beauty of these subscriptions is that we can quit if and when we want to. Everyone has their own likes and dislikes so for one person the bag maybe fantastic and for another the opposite.

Personally I like everything BUT the MicaBeauty/MicaBella gel liner and not because I've tried it but because I have a negative view of the company due to my dealings with a local kiosk owner and an allergic reaction to one or more of their products.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally get why some people unsub but the beauty of these subscriptions is that we can quit if and when we want to. Everyone has their own likes and dislikes so for one person the bag maybe fantastic and for another the opposite.
> 
> Personally I like everything BUT the MicaBeauty/MicaBella gel liner and not because I've tried it but because I have a negative view of the company due to my dealings with a local kiosk owner and an allergic reaction to one or more of their products.


I just don't get why someone would want to go through the hassle of un-subbing, then re-subbing every month. There are lots of boxes + sub services I want one or two months of, but I just stick to the ones I know I want every month of. If I get a month I don't like, then I just deal, but it's not worth my time or energy to keep up on what is coming + un-subbing, then re-subbing. I do get the other point of view, as well. So, whatever works for everyone


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2013)

Now that I got my red lippie in my GB, I wish Ipsy would send us a red lip pencil/liner! 

Buuuut I am still looking forward to this bag. Mostly for the liner and mascara. Love shadows, but I'm not crazy about the colors we've seen...


----------



## nishino (Feb 6, 2013)

darn it!  one of the downsides of avoiding spoilers....if i'd known we'd be getting black liner, mascara, and primer i probably would've unsubbed for the month as well.  don't get me wrong, i absolutely love my Ipsy, but the last thing I need right now is even MORE liner, mascara, and primer.  Oh well, I do look forward to the lash cards though and it's always fun to try out a new brand of eyeshadows.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just don't get why someone would want to go through the hassle of un-subbing, then re-subbing every month. There are lots of boxes + sub services I want one or two months of, but I just stick to the ones I know I want every month of. If I get a month I don't like, then I just deal, but it's not worth my time or energy to keep up on what is coming + un-subbing, then re-subbing. I do get the other point of view, as well. So, whatever works for everyone


 All it takes is a couple clicks? Some people are ok with taking an extra two minutes to do that if it means they get what they want/don't get what they don't want. I still think as long as Ipsy structures their business that way its fair game to do. If they didn't want people doing that, they could easily just wait until the 5th of every month to reveal spoilers.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm excited, but then again, I'm still building my makeup collection.  I don't have any gel liners, I'm looking forward to more eyeshadows, I love trial size mascaras because they last me exactly 3 months, I'm also a klutz with mascara (got some on my eyelid just a few mins ago! Yay me!), so I'm going to use the Lash Cards, and even though I'm meh on the primer, I can add it to my trade list.

BUT, I can completely understand that these items may not appeal to someone who already has a comprehensive makeup collection.  If you have the time, and it's worth it to you to cancel, then go right ahead


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 6, 2013)

I would love to skip this month, but I know I will forget to resub and I never have time to make phone calls. I like the skip option, but that would probably hurt them as a whole in the long run because a lot of people might skip one month. But! It would allow them the chance for more feedback to see why people would want to skip. These items this month just won't get used by me. I'm not crazy about the bag, the items are not interesting to me (plus I have a zillion other products that are similar that need to be used first), and I'm just not loving any of the brands right now. I like Ipsy, but I don't really _love_ it, which is becoming a problem. Sure, it's _only_ $10 a month, but that's $120 a year and I'm a college student. I have to go back and evaluate the bags and see if it is the right fit for me. I like getting new products, but I truthfully don't find myself using much of what they send and the makeup bags just sit in a drawer. I think my problem might be that I'm collection and sample overloaded. I have so much crap backlogged to go through that I can't seem to catch up with using things, making sample services hard to justify. I've been trying to use as many samples as possible, but I love a lot of my current products so it's hard to change them.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 6, 2013)

I am getting the Josie Maran argan oil hair serum today in the mail. I'm very grateful that ipay introduced me to this brand. I've been using the oil we got on my hair and my hair looks so much healthier and I'm almost out. Even my hair dressser who always told me how much breakage I had said my hair was looking better!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 6, 2013)

And my bf too haha he said my hair doesn't look so 'pooof' lol


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All it takes is a couple clicks? Some people are ok with taking an extra two minutes to do that if it means they get what they want/don't get what they don't want. I still think as long as Ipsy structures their business that way its fair game to do. If they didn't want people doing that, they could easily just wait until the 5th of every month to reveal spoilers.


That's true about the waiting, but knowing other girls... they're already asking for spoilers the week before the upcoming month. Personally I don't care since I loved delayed gratification.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't like the hassle of subbing and unsubbing. I did it once with BB then decided to cancel for good. I'm much to paranoid that I wouldn't be able to get back in since Ipsy has a waitlist! I've never gotten a bag or box I didn't think was worth my money though. Here's my deal, there are a lot of times where I THINK I won't like a product but end up trying and loving it.  Basically I'm paranoid that if I cancel, the  next bag will be amazing and I'll be stuck on a waitlist. LOL


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 6, 2013)

Hubby just called and said there's a bright pink bubble mailer at the house! Already?! Seems early....and I should have two bags. Hmmmmmm?!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh so jealous. Did you even get tracking yet??


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 6, 2013)

I didn't realize it was that time of the month again! I want my bag now! I need a new gel liner stat.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 6, 2013)

So, this is kind of OT, and I apologize if I'm not allowed to post it here, let me know, but the Dermstore Lip Quench that we got in a previous bag? I fell in love with it, and happened to find on groupon today  that you can get a two pack for $11.74 shipped! Just thought I'd share! No tracking here yet....


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hubby just called and said there's a bright pink bubble mailer at the house! Already?! Seems early....and I should have two bags. Hmmmmmm?!


 Did you do a trade recently and maybe someone reused an ipsy mailer? I just checked their Facebook and they said they're not shipping until mid-month.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 6, 2013)

> Did you do a trade recently and maybe someone reused an ipsy mailer? I just checked their Facebook and they said they're not shipping until mid-month. [ Dang it! It is a trade. I wanna cry AND jump for joy. Heehee.


----------



## page5 (Feb 6, 2013)

Those pink envelopes are the best - I've re-used everyone I have received


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those pink envelopes are the best - I've re-used everyone I have received


 Same here, they are amazing!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

I think I should stop throwing mine away...


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, this is kind of OT, and I apologize if I'm not allowed to post it here, let me know, but the Dermstore Lip Quench that we got in a previous bag? I fell in love with it, and happened to find on groupon today  that you can get a two pack for $11.74 shipped! Just thought I'd share! No tracking here yet....


 I also really loved the lip quench =] thanks for posting


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2013)

I wonder if Ipsy is going to release more bags in the next few months that focus on an area of the face... like how this month is all about the eyes. Maybe a lip bag, or a cheek bag soon?  That would be awesome!


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if Ipsy is going to release more bags in the next few months that focus on an area of the face... like how this month is all about the eyes. Maybe a lip bag, or a cheek bag soon?  That would be awesome!


 seriously. and they need to get some more benefit up in hurrr!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, this is kind of OT, and I apologize if I'm not allowed to post it here, let me know, but the Dermstore Lip Quench that we got in a previous bag? I fell in love with it, and happened to find on groupon today  that you can get a two pack for $11.74 shipped! Just thought I'd share! No tracking here yet....


Nice! I've got two of those as my "mystery gift" from ordering through DermStore. Those bad boys are getting their use from me, that's for sure!


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, this is kind of OT, and I apologize if I'm not allowed to post it here, let me know, but the Dermstore Lip Quench that we got in a previous bag? I fell in love with it, and happened to find on groupon today  that you can get a two pack for $11.74 shipped! Just thought I'd share! No tracking here yet....


 I couldn't find it on groupon.... =(


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 6, 2013)

O



> Hubby just called and said there's a bright pink bubble mailer at the house! Already?! Seems early....and I should have two bags. Hmmmmmm?!


ohhhhhh already how exciting!!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 6, 2013)

> I wonder if Ipsy is going to release more bags in the next few months that focus on an area of the face... like how this month is all about the eyes. Maybe a lip bag, or a cheek bag soon? Â That would be awesome!


 That would be awesome! Like for cheeks to include a counter blush and highlighter


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't realize it was that time of the month again! I want my bag now! I need a new gel liner stat.


Too much Glossybox angst!!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Too much Glossybox angst!!


----------



## pookiebear81 (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I couldn't find it on groupon.... =(


  A quick Google search lead me here http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-lip-quench?utm_medium=afl&amp;utm_campaign=2165238&amp;utm_source=rvs (not an affiliate link)


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pookiebear81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A quick Google search lead me here http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-lip-quench?utm_medium=afl&amp;utm_campaign=2165238&amp;utm_source=rvs (not an affiliate link)


 yeah maybe I could've done that. Lmao. Thanks!!!


----------



## pookiebear81 (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah maybe I could've done that. Lmao. Thanks!!!


 You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hubby just called and said there's a bright pink bubble mailer at the house! Already?! Seems early....and I should have two bags. Hmmmmmm?!


 So sorry to confuse you, LOL! I recycle everything!!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, this is kind of OT, and I apologize if I'm not allowed to post it here, let me know, but the Dermstore Lip Quench that we got in a previous bag? I fell in love with it, and happened to find on groupon today  that you can get a two pack for $11.74 shipped! Just thought I'd share! No tracking here yet....


 i got it for free as a "mystery gift" from blush.com a few weeks ago too.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 7, 2013)

Please keep all trades in the Buy/Sell/Trade area


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 7, 2013)

They were talking about pink envelopes....not setting up trades lol.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this bag. It will be my second one. I signed up because I'm looking to build my make up collection back up my car was broken into about a year ago and most of my make up was in the glove box because we just got back from vacation. I hope I like the eye shadow because I'm thinking of getting one of their big pallets if I do.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 7, 2013)

> I'm looking forward to this bag. It will be my second one. I signed up because I'm looking to build my make up collection back up my car was broken into about a year ago and most of my make up was in the glove box because we just got back from vacation. I hope I like the eye shadow because I'm thinking of getting one of their big pallets if I do.Â


 They stole your makeup?? Bastards.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They were talking about pink envelopes....not setting up trades lol.


 I've seen that a few times too and was confused, but I think she probably posted something about a trade and an admin replaced her whole text with that statement to keep trades to the trade forum, but without noting that they edited it at all so it looks like she said it. I think if our posts get edited they should make it clear that it was done by an admin (I think most of them do put like "Removed by admin") just so people don't think we look like whiney kooks lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen that a few times too and was confused, but I think she probably posted something about a trade and an admin replaced her whole text with that statement to keep trades to the trade forum, but without noting that they edited it at all so it looks like she said it. I think if our posts get edited they should make it clear that it was done by an admin (I think most of them do put like "Removed by admin") just so people don't think we look like whiney kooks lol.


 That post was not edited by a moderator.  I can see in detail when posts have been edited and I don't see anything on that post.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That post was not edited by a moderator.  I can see in detail when posts have been edited and I don't see anything on that post.


 I've seen at least three different people randomly post that exact phrase in the middle of a conversation that has nothing to do with trades...so that was my assumption.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen at least three different people randomly post that exact phrase in the middle of a conversation that has nothing to do with trades...so that was my assumption.


 Weird....that I cannot explain.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 7, 2013)

I think that was someone just playing moderator on TV








> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen at least three different people randomly post that exact phrase in the middle of a conversation that has nothing to do with trades...so that was my assumption.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

Haha at first I just thought it was funny seeing people randomly asking everyone to keep trades to the trade forum and then I thought they were edits, but I guess maybe just delayed responses to older posts or something.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, this is kind of OT, and I apologize if I'm not allowed to post it here, let me know, but the Dermstore Lip Quench that we got in a previous bag? I fell in love with it, and happened to find on groupon today  that you can get a two pack for $11.74 shipped! Just thought I'd share! No tracking here yet....


 Check ebay, people get these as a GWP at DermStore all the time and sell them for almost nothing. There is even one up for $0.99 right now.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, this is kind of OT, and I apologize if I'm not allowed to post it here, let me know, but the Dermstore Lip Quench that we got in a previous bag? I fell in love with it, and happened to find on groupon today  that you can get a two pack for $11.74 shipped! Just thought I'd share! No tracking here yet....


 I had already bought the Groupon deal before you posted this, but I am kind of new to Ipsy and I have never tried the Lip Quench. I saw it had great reviews on Dermstore's website, so that's why I got it...I'm wondering if I shouldn't go ahead and purchase a second set?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> That post was not edited by a moderator. Â I can see in detail when posts have been edited and I don't see anything on that post.





> I've seen at leastÂ three different people randomly post that exact phraseÂ in the middle of a conversation that has nothing to do with trades...so that was my assumption.


 I edited the post. I thought it would show it was edited..oops! Forgot to add the details. Sorry ladies.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I edited the post. I thought it would show it was edited..oops! Forgot to add the details. Sorry ladies.


 Weird, maybe if you edit it immediately after it was posted then we can't see the details? Normally the details show up on the mod side anyway.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> Weird, maybe if you edit it immediately after it was posted then we can't see the details? Normally the details show up on the mod side anyway.


 Odd, plus I forgot you can't see the edited by details if you don't have mod privileges. My bad.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeap, it was edited. Sorry about the post by the way, I just assumed it would be ok to mention this here, since people were talking about trying to find a lip quench.





Anyway, when will we start getting shipping notices already?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2013)

As Eva mentioned she (?) edited her post. Posts will almost always be marked "Edited By" if the edit was made past the first three minutes. There IS a 180 second (I think it's 180 seconds/three minutes) window from when the post is first made that any edit made won't show up in the post history and will not be marked as "edited by".


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 7, 2013)

> I wonder if Ipsy is going to release more bags in the next few months that focus on an area of the face... like how this month is all about the eyes. Maybe a lip bag, or a cheek bag soon? Â That would be awesome!


 Oh yes! Good idea!!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2013)

I do know one company Ipsy will be working with for the next four months. I can't say who it is but most of you like their products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do know one company Ipsy will be working with for the next four months. I can't say who it is but most of you like their products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Can you give us a hint like, it's not been featured before (is a new company) or a completely new company? Is that too much of a spoiler?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do know one company Ipsy will be working with for the next four months. I can't say who it is but most of you like their products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 :ies::  I can't stand teasers like this lol.  I was the kid that shook boxes and snuck peeks at gifts.  This is torture!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do know one company Ipsy will be working with for the next four months. I can't say who it is but most of you like their products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You tease!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> :ies::  I can't stand teasers like this lol. * I was the kid that shook boxes and snuck peeks at gifts. * This is torture!


 Same lol! Zadi you tease!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 7, 2013)

An enabler and a tease. That is just a messed up combo!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 7, 2013)

Hurry somebody go back and watch the follow me to work video and figure out which brands are there! I will donut later, but I am in class now


----------



## OiiO (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing I can say at this time is it's appeared in an Ipsy video in the past.
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh I wonder what it is! A brand that everyone loves mmm.. I remember UD liners, primer potion and BB Cream in the videos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also Pacifica roll-on perfumes. Oh gosh can it really be UD?


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> An enabler and a tease. That is just a messed up combo!


 Word. For a brand that we're going to see for the next four months, I hope that we won't suffer from "brand fatigue"...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> An enabler and a tease. That is just a messed up combo!


 LOL But y'all still love my evilness.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> LOL But y'all still love my evilness.


 [email protected]#$%..lol. Dangit, we want to know!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, I went through the video and these are all the brands featured on the table in the various shots. (Nothing from the shelves or the shots of the previous bags.

*Nailtini*

*Josie Maran*

*Pacifica *

*Coastal Scents*

*NYX*

*Pop Beauty*

*Big Sexy Hair*

*Mai Couture*

*TheBalm*

*Urban Decay*

*Be A Bombshell*

*Z Palette*

*Benefit*


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd love more The Balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Feb 7, 2013)

> I'd love more The Balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 7, 2013)

I would love more josie maran....


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 7, 2013)

> I would love more josie maran....


 Me too!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 7, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a bag?


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love more josie maran....


 ^^This!


----------



## cfmarie79 (Feb 7, 2013)

I couldn't agree more!  This is the best makeup sub service hands down &amp; it's so weird how people complain and sub, un-sub, sub, etc.  Weird.

EDIT: I accidentally posted this at the bottom so it's out of context  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 7, 2013)

> ^^This!


I did enjoy that oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 7, 2013)

Definitely more The Balm.  I'm in super-love with them right now...


----------



## Rochellena (Feb 7, 2013)

I would more theBalm too. It's the first time I've felt loyalty to a specific cosmetic brand. I just want to own everything. I would really be happy with any of the brands on that list though. I just love things.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 8, 2013)

Definitely more The Balm!! I caved and purchased Meet Matte, a lippie, mascara and their tinted moisturizer off HauteLook last week. I wanted Nude Tude, but waited too long and it was sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Oh well, next time. With that said... I'd love more The Balm, UD, or Josie Maran.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 8, 2013)

I want more benefittttt!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 8, 2013)

Maybe we are going to get to sample some of the Balm's new hair care products!  Temptalia had something up about them as well as bearuty broadcast! That would be awesome!  I love the Balm!



> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely more The Balm!! I caved and purchased Meet Matte, a lippie, mascara and their tinted moisturizer off HauteLook last week. I wanted Nude Tude, but waited too long and it was sold out
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe we are going to get to sample some of the Balm's new hair care products!  Temptalia had something up about them as well as bearuty broadcast! That would be awesome!  I love the Balm!


 I had no idea they had hair care products!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it is really new!  I want to say I just read about them on Temptalia this AM!  Then I saw emilynoel83 of beauty broadcast mentioned them too!  It would be neat to try them out!  Per Emily they smell good!  I am sure she will post a video eventually.



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had no idea they had hair care products!


----------



## katcole (Feb 8, 2013)

Not alot of ipsy going on facebook. sounds like most people are happy this month so far. lol. I wonder if they(ipsy) already have picked out their choice of bags for the year, well and their products. Where does it ship from again I forgot? I wonder if the upcoming storm will affect shipping this month?


----------



## votedreads (Feb 8, 2013)

i've been using what i think is rancid josie argan oil from the last bag. It still works it just smells....is this bad you think?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not alot of ipsy going on facebook. sounds like most people are happy this month so far. lol. I wonder if they(ipsy) already have picked out their choice of bags for the year, well and their products. Where does it ship from again I forgot? I wonder if the upcoming storm will affect shipping this month?


 I don't think they have because they asked for member's input on bags. I sent my contact at Ipsy a huge list of things I'd like to see in a bag in terms of prints/patterns/colors. I think when it comes to products that some companies they're working with will be working with them over the course of the next four to six months (at most) but not the entire year BUT that's just my speculation based on a company contacting me.


----------



## JamieO (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want more benefittttt!


 MEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOO!!!!!!


 Me three!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkholzme (Feb 8, 2013)

WOW my Ipsy came today.  So fast. Gotta love living in NC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jenny

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Those who got their bags already - pics please?


----------



## jkholzme (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok can someone give me a quick how to make a spoiler link to a picture? I'll post mine then if you want to see it.

ETA: I can see how to make Spoiler text but not sure how to make a spoiler picture. OK I think I got it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok can someone give me a quick how to make a spoiler link to a picture? I'll post mine then if you want to see it.
> 
> ETA: I can see how to make Spoiler text but not sure how to make a spoiler picture.


 Once you add the pictures to your post just drag them into the spoiler box


----------



## carabeth87 (Feb 8, 2013)

Can't wait to get mine! So jealous. Is anything full size or just deluxe size? Either way love. I went to target and the pixi primer is small anyways and expensive! Def worth the whole bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok can someone give me a quick how to make a spoiler link to a picture? I'll post mine then if you want to see it.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok can someone give me a quick how to make a spoiler link to a picture? I'll post mine then if you want to see it.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can't wait to get mine! So jealous. Is anything full size or just deluxe size? Either way love. I went to target and the pixi primer is small anyways and expensive! Def worth the whole bag!


 The gel liner appears to be full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkholzme (Feb 8, 2013)

Comments in the Spoilers.

Sorry I don't know what the full sizes are for these products. They are decent size sample sizes. The gel liner is small  but since you use so little of it I think it will last a long time.  I took my bag out again and its just black. A little flimsy compared to our other bags.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Comments in the Spoilers.
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Comments in the Spoilers.
> 
> ...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 8, 2013)

> Comments in the Spoilers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What color is the liner?


----------



## jkholzme (Feb 8, 2013)

The liner is a deep red so maybe thats what everyone was thinking when they were talking about the colors.

ETA: I'm talking about the liner of the bag and not the eyeliner. Sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The liner is a deep red so maybe thats what everyone was thinking when they were talking about the colors.


 Ohhhh deep red eye liner....that makes sense! Neat!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 8, 2013)

What kinda material is the bag?  It kinda looks pleathery.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2013)

The eyeliner is a deep red or the interior of the bag is a deep red?


----------



## jkholzme (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kinda material is the bag?  It kinda looks pleathery.


It is very pleathery if not plastic feeling.


----------



## jkholzme (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The eyeliner is a deep red or the interior of the bag is a deep red?


Sorry the eyeliner I got is a deep brown/black and the interior of the bag is a deep red.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Deep red eyeliner??

Hmm. Trying not to judge before I see but that sounds really awful. I didn't realize looking like a Cullen was a trend now :-


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 8, 2013)

seriously hoping jkholzme meant the bag liner!  Red eyeliner would be a bit beyond my comfort zone 






The sizes of the items look smaller that what we're used to receiving, but with an eye focus this month we don't need that much of any given product!  I can't wait to see what other eye quads have been sent out!


----------



## jkholzme (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seriously hoping jkholzme meant the bag liner!  Red eyeliner would be a bit beyond my comfort zone
> 
> ...


Yes sorry I did meant he inside of the bag.  Uhm I would not have been excited to get deep red eyeliner. LOL


----------



## cari12 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry the eyeliner I got is a deep brown/black and the interior of the bag is a deep red.


 oh phew! haha! I seriously thought you meant the eyeliner!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 8, 2013)

I actually got kind of excited about a deep red eyeliner. Sounded different and intriguing.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I actually got kind of excited about a deep red eyeliner. Sounded different and intriguing.


 Me too! LMAO! Hilarious..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2013)

I would totally wear a deep red eyeliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But black's fine, too...lmao.


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 8, 2013)

Not too wowed with this bag... Feb. just maybe isn't the best month for them as a month, lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not too wowed with this bag... Feb. just maybe isn't the best month for them as a month, lol


 It's not their best, that's for sure...BUT it is leaps and bounds better than last Feb's bag...that is the bag that caused me to cancel! At least I feel like this month's products are decent products, albeit not too exciting, and not foil packets from mall kiosks and Freeman sachets you can get for $1. I still get mad when I think about how terrible last February's bag was, lmao!


----------



## katcole (Feb 8, 2013)

wow I already have red eyes, I dont need them lined in red lol.  What color was the mascara? And what does the primer feel like? Is it oily like the mirabella one we got a few months ago?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 8, 2013)

The one thing I wish they would have included from last February's bag is the chocolate! Lol



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not their best, that's for sure...BUT it is leaps and bounds better than last Feb's bag...that is the bag that caused me to cancel! At least I feel like this month's products are decent products, albeit not too exciting, and not foil packets from mall kiosks and Freeman sachets you can get for $1. I still get mad when I think about how terrible last February's bag was, lmao!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one thing I wish they would have included from last February's bag is the chocolate! Lol


 BB's turn to have the chocolate....they are sending the same kind, but only one piece instead of 2 like we got from Myglam last year.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 8, 2013)

Aww boo.  Guess I will have to go buy myself some chocolate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BB's turn to have the chocolate....they are sending the same kind, but only one piece instead of 2 like we got from Myglam last year.


----------



## bluelion (Feb 8, 2013)

I only remember getting one square, not two. Was it supposed to be two?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only remember getting one square, not two. Was it supposed to be two?


 I got two different flavored squares in a little cardboard box


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not their best, that's for sure...BUT it is leaps and bounds better than last Feb's bag...that is the bag that caused me to cancel! At least I feel like this month's products are decent products, albeit not too exciting, and not foil packets from mall kiosks and Freeman sachets you can get for $1. I still get mad when I think about how terrible last February's bag was, lmao!


 I agree, it's a huuuuuge step up. I'm not gonna cxl or anything - I really love ipsy and they're allowed to be a miss for a month (in my book, because I've loved atleast 3 things from every other bag) but this is a kind of lame bag to me.


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only remember getting one square, not two. Was it supposed to be two?





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got two different flavored squares in a little cardboard box


 I remember I got my favorite and one I didn't like - caramel (fav), dark choco (didn't like).


----------



## jkholzme (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow I already have red eyes, I dont need them lined in red lol.  What color was the mascara? And what does the primer feel like? Is it oily like the mirabella one we got a few months ago?


 I haven't opened the primer yet but I'll try and do that tomorrow. The mascara is smokey eye.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## votedreads (Feb 9, 2013)

If anyone hasn't seen, Michelle Phans new video is the ipsy one. the eyeliner looks very black and beautiful!!! The mascara looks nice, too.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2013)

​ 
Looks like there are indeed only two palette variations this time from Coastal Scents.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 9, 2013)

> ​
> Looks like there are indeed only two palette variations this time from Coastal Scents.


 Ooo, I love them both! Although I'm kinda feeling the greys  I'm super excited to try the gel eyeliner, I've only ever used liquid and pencil. This bag, in my opinion, ROCKS!


----------



## katcole (Feb 9, 2013)

I love the liner. I hope I get the grey eyeshadow pallette. I love her videos but that heart reminds me of the tear drop tattos that some people have under their eye. Im not sure if I like her bottom eyelash like that but she could stick eyelashes on her lips and make a mustache  and still look  cute,


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ive never tried any of coastal scents shadows and was going to buy one of the huge palettes last week. Now im glad i didnt since we'll be getting some...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo, I love them both! Although I'm kinda feeling the greys  I'm super excited to try the gel eyeliner, I've only ever used liquid and pencil. This bag, in my opinion, ROCKS!


 i sooooo hope i get the grays!!


----------



## lunadust (Feb 9, 2013)

Just got my bag! I got the brown/orangey gold/yellow shadows. The colors look too warm for my skintone. I didn't like the last ones I received either. I have dyed red hair. Not feeling reds oranges and yellows.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my bag! I got the brown/orangey gold/yellow shadows. The colors look too warm for my skintone. I didn't like the last ones I received either. I have dyed red hair. Not feeling reds oranges and yellows.


 I really want that one, I geel like I would get more use out of that one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 9, 2013)

My bag showed up today!

I got the golds in shadows, which I was hoping not to, but I'll still use them. The quad is called "In The Spotlight" and the colors are Dark Goldenrod, Sunbeam, Golden Globe, and Dark Golden Olive.

Mascara in Smoky black, liner in black. The bag is like a fake patent leather with a bright red lining. Here are some pics.


----------



## nishino (Feb 9, 2013)

hmm, looks like another turn-inside-out bag for me this month....

thanks everyone for posting photos of your ipsy bags!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, tried the shadows and the colors definitely don't work on me...BUT the pigmentation is wonderful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Feb 9, 2013)

Has anyone else's bag not shipped yet? This is only my second month but I am SO annoyed.  I was charged the first of the month but it says my ship date is middle of the month. That would be ok but it seems like everyone else's has shipped.  Am I wrong?


----------



## lunadust (Feb 9, 2013)

I haven't received a shipping notice yet. i think they sent them out early. I normally get my bag first, you should see yours soon depending on where you live.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else's bag not shipped yet? This is only my second month but I am SO annoyed.  I was charged the first of the month but it says my ship date is middle of the month. That would be ok but it seems like everyone else's has shipped.  Am I wrong?


 I haven't received mine yet either. It's only the 9th, I'm not worried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 9, 2013)

I hope i dont get the grey palette... grey just emphasizes my dark circles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else's bag not shipped yet? This is only my second month but I am SO annoyed.  I was charged the first of the month but it says my ship date is middle of the month. That would be ok but it seems like everyone else's has shipped.  Am I wrong?


 They say that the bags ship around the 10th, this being the 9th, it's normal to not have your bag yet, even though some are receiving them already.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 9, 2013)

I got my bag today.

None of it is super exciting but I will give everything a try.





I have a picture of the inside of the bag but it is the same as the one posted earlier. Bright red!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 9, 2013)

I just hope i dont get the yellows. Id look sick if i tried to wear them :-/


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 9, 2013)

Me to !



> I hope i dont get the grey palette... grey just emphasizes my dark circles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## freddygirl (Feb 9, 2013)

Bummer! I usually get mine among the first since I live in NC. Really hoping to get the gold palette - never tried yellow eyeshadow &amp; would love to see if it works on me.


----------



## nishino (Feb 9, 2013)

i can't believe a whole month has already passed since the last time I was waiting for my Ipsy bag to come in the mail!


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 9, 2013)

Got my bag today. It was a nice surprise because I never got a shipping notice this month.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2013)

What are the names on the back of the Coastal Scent palettes?


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today. It was a nice surprise because I never got a shipping notice this month.


 Yeah, me too. I came home to find Yuzen, Ipsy &amp; BB in my mailbox. Fun mail day! I got the gold quad.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the names on the back of the Coastal Scent palettes?


Mine are Candlelight,Gunmetal,Incognito, and Ashen.

Not bad colors.Glad I didn't get the gold and yellow colors. Yellow is hideous on me.


----------



## katcole (Feb 9, 2013)

no pink bubble wrap package in Wyoming today just bucket and buckets of white snow


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the names on the back of the Coastal Scent palettes?


 The gold one:

Dark Goldenrod

Sunbeam

Golden Globe

Dark Golden Olive


----------



## pinkgemini (Feb 9, 2013)

I got my bag today. I'll second (3rd, 4th?) the opinion that the yellow eyeshadow is yuck. The other 3 colors are pretty bronzey/ orange on me. My 7 year old daughter will probably get this little palette to play with.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 9, 2013)

Just got my bag. I received the smokey gray eyeshadow palette. I'm slightly concerned - the gel eyeliner cap was very loose, I went to unscrew it to view the color and it fell off in my hand.  I haven't tested it yet to see if it's still usable.  The bag is definitely a black patenty-y plastic, with a bright red (not dark red) liner.  I was hoping for something a little darker, but I'm going to take someone else's suggestion and use my extra bags to organize samples, so it won't really matter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm not dismayed by this box, I look forward to trying the gel, and I'd rather receive more makeup than skin stuff anyway.  I'm really glad there weren't any perfume samples.  With the exception of some of the Harvey Prince I've received in BB, most of the samples are way too cloying for me.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 9, 2013)

Btw, speaking of BB, just received a notice that mine won't ship til the 13th, boo!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my bag. I received the smokey gray eyeshadow palette. I'm slightly concerned - the gel eyeliner cap was very loose, I went to unscrew it to view the color and it fell off in my hand.  I haven't tested it yet to see if it's still usable.  The bag is definitely a black patenty-y plastic, with a bright red (not dark red) liner.  I was hoping for something a little darker, but I'm going to take someone else's suggestion and use my extra bags to organize samples, so it won't really matter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm not dismayed by this box, I look forward to trying the gel, and I'd rather receive more makeup than skin stuff anyway.  I'm really glad there weren't any perfume samples.  With the exception of some of the Harvey Prince I've received in BB, most of the samples are way too cloying for me.


My liner lid was also very loose. The product looked fine tho. I am pretty sure it just jiggled loose during shipping.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Something from benefit or fresh would be awwwwweesome. I literally want everything from benefit


 Yes!! Love fresh but just got my first benefit bush and am obsessed now!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 9, 2013)

Definitely not stoked for the mascara. I have a million mascara samples. Every beauty box sends me them and I already have like 5 favs.


----------



## lorizav (Feb 9, 2013)

Does the eyeliner have color variations or are we just getting black (again).  I personally don't like black eyeliner, I prefer brown.  Would love to have something different from the continuous black eyeliners, especially because I love gel liner.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2013)

Micabella said it's their black gel liner.


----------



## lorizav (Feb 9, 2013)

Gonna be a bunch of new things for me to swap then.  I am usually really happy with Ipsy, but I think the only thing I will keep this time is the primer and maybe the quad if I don't get yellow


----------



## yoru (Feb 9, 2013)

Ipsy charged me another $118.80 even I unsubscribed on the ipsy site. It sucks watching them take out $118.80 from my credit card when I don't even want the bag for now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else's bag not shipped yet? This is only my second month but I am SO annoyed.  I was charged the first of the month but it says my ship date is middle of the month. That would be ok but it seems like everyone else's has shipped.  Am I wrong?


 I got my bag this morning and never got a shipping notice, and my account says shipping mid month.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the names on the back of the Coastal Scent palettes?


 The gold palette itself is called "In the Spotlight". Colors are:

Dark Goldenrod

Sunbeam

Golden Globe

Dark Golden Olive

Tried them out today and they are just not right for my skin, I wish I'd gotten the greys. HOWEVER, I think I can probably make each shade work individually mixed with other colors, just definitely not together. And I wear yellows sometimes, too, with no problem...I think it's the bronzeyness. Bronzey does not work with my skintone.

The good news is, these are super pigmented, I believe more so than my pinks and purples I got last time. I got a lot of fallout from the olive, though...a LOT.


----------



## lillybunny (Feb 10, 2013)

This woman received two eyeshadow quads?!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 10, 2013)

Hoping for the greyish quad!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2013)

I thought you could post links as long as they are not your own (no self promotion)?

Either way...I would be excited about getting two quads if they were two different ones...but no way I'd use two quads of those golds, lol...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2013)

For those that own the Coastal Scents 256 palette all but Gunmetal can be found in that palette.

Dark Goldenrod --
Sunbeam --
Golden Globe --
Dark Golden Olive --

Candlelight --
Gunmetal
Incognito --
Ashen --


----------



## Jess Bailey (Feb 10, 2013)

my bag arrived on Saturday, same day i received an email from Ipsy telling me i'll get my shipping info next week. 






i got the grey quad and even though i don't need more of these smoky shades, i'll definitely use them more than i would use the gold colors.  not sure about the gel liner yet, though...


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else's bag not shipped yet? This is only my second month but I am SO annoyed.  I was charged the first of the month but it says my ship date is middle of the month. That would be ok but it seems like everyone else's has shipped.  Am I wrong?


 my bag hasn't shipped either, it NEVER ships out when everyone elses does. Mine always seems to ship last and take forever to get to me.


----------



## missyjluver (Feb 10, 2013)

Ipsy plzzzzzz give us a Lip Tar by OCC! I don't have any stores near me that carry them and I would fall head over heels if we got one! Please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 10, 2013)

> Ipsy plzzzzzz give us a Lip Tar by OCC! I don't have any stores near me that carry them and I would fall head over heels if we got one! Please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh, yes! I would love to try it!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 10, 2013)

> Ipsy plzzzzzz give us a Lip Tar by OCC! I don't have any stores near me that carry them and I would fall head over heels if we got one! Please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG yes! Great idea!!!


----------



## missyjluver (Feb 10, 2013)

We should get everyone to email them about it and hopefully they'll look into it


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 10, 2013)

haha wrong thread.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2013)

I â¤ David and OCC.



> Originally Posted by *missyjluver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy plzzzzzz give us a Lip Tar by OCC! I don't have any stores near me that carry them and I would fall head over heels if we got one! Please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I rather see OCC with Beauty Army so we can pick our own color. LOL


----------



## votedreads (Feb 10, 2013)

can anyone share their overall thoughts of the products after use? One of you guys had to have tried them so far! Thoughts on how the eyeliner and mascara work??


----------



## yoru (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I â¤ David and OCC.
> 
> I rather see OCC with Beauty Army so we can pick our own color. LOL


 YES.

And another color for the other month will be perfect.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope magically a bag will be waiting for me tomorrow!   

My BB is "snowed in"

but my LWF has been shipped!  

I'm trying to decide if I should check out TJMaxx tomorrow to see if they have anything nice in the makeup/beauty section.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 10, 2013)

OH man I so hope I get a pink envelope tomorrow. I feel like I'm waiting for Christmas!! At first I was all I REALLY hope I get the gray quad, but then someone up above posted a beautiful picture of the yellow quad and now I don't think I mind which I get! The yellow one might be a bit of a challenge, in a good way.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not really excited for anything in the bag this month. I may change my mind when it's here in my ganghands, but for now. .. :/


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 10, 2013)

> I'm not really excited for anything in the bag this month. I may change my mind when it's here in my ganghands, but for now. .. :/


 Same with me. I don't wear much eye makeup. Usually just mascara and a vanilla eye shadow to cover my dark red eyelids. Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Feb 10, 2013)

If anyone wants to trade their new mascara or gel liner, PM me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can anyone share their overall thoughts of the products after use? One of you guys had to have tried them so far! Thoughts on how the eyeliner and mascara work??


 Haven't tried the eyeliner yet, but the mascara is actually pretty nice! It is not too wet and not too dry, gave me decent length and thickness. nothing earth shattering, but definitely a nice mascara that I will use until it's gone.

The shadows are nice and pigmented, just not my color. The primer feels moisturizing and worked fine under my bb cream.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 10, 2013)

When should we be getting tracking # emails?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When should we be getting tracking # emails?


 Should be tomorrow... I always get my bag and tracking email the same day.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

Kandee did a cute V-day makeup look using all the items in the Feb bag, I hope I get the grey quad so I can try this look!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kandee did a cute V-day makeup look using all the items in the Feb bag, I hope I get the grey quad so I can try this look!


I LOVE LOVE LOVE this gorgeous look! Especially the lipstick layering lol, too cute


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kandee did a cute V-day makeup look using all the items in the Feb bag, I hope I get the grey quad so I can try this look!


 I love her she always makes me smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to try this look I hope that is the pallet i get (the yellow worries me a bit) and I love how playful she was with all the lipstick till she found just the right look she was going for.

On another not to some one who already got their bags what are the discounts we are getting?  I've been eying some pallets on coastal scents web site and i have tax money I'm dieing to spend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this gorgeous look! Especially the lipstick layering lol, too cute


 Me too! I love how her eye shadow looks so lovely and precise but is actually kind of haphazardly applied...without much work or time and still looks great! I chuckled when she got mascara on her eye while using the lash cards lol...not making fun of her of course, I just think those cards are super dumb lol


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kandee did a cute V-day makeup look using all the items in the Feb bag, I hope I get the grey quad so I can try this look!


 LOL I can't pull off that much pink so if I get that gray quad I'll pair it with a coral instead or a red.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 11, 2013)

> I love her she always makes me smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to try this look I hope that is the pallet i get (the yellowÂ worries me a bit)Â and I love how playful she was with all the lipstick till she found just the right look she was going for. On another not to some one who already got their bags what are the discounts we are getting?Â  I've been eying some pallets on coastal scents web site and i have tax money I'm dieing to spend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh my goodness. I completely forgot about product discount! Agh! That is so exciting! I have been dying to get more coastal scent stuff! XD


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

I guess I should use my CS original 88 palette that I have had for almost a year before I think about getting more with the discounts.....I've been gravitating toward my 'higher end' palettes from UD and Sigma and totally ignoring my Coastal Scents


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 11, 2013)

I did a little research and found the coastal scents code it is  ipsy25  and the discount is 25% not too bad looks like I'm going to do some shopping


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 11, 2013)

I know I'm chatty on here tonight... But does any one know what colors over lap between the CS 252 palette and the Ultra Shimmer palette?  I'm wondering if it is worth buying the shimmer palette if a bunch of the colors are already in the 252.... I know I can see what colors are in the 252 but is there a list of the colors in the other palettes


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossing my fingers that some of us will be receiving this bag today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone used the gel liner yet?  If so what is it like and what is the staying power?  I tried using gel in the past - but I'm so lazy.  The BOB liner they sent in Oct made me super lazy.  I'm still using it (every day!).  

Today is rather dreary (but warmer) - I want to see a nice bright package in the mail!  I also want to play with my makeup today.  I'm like a five year old waiting for a fresh box of crayons.


----------



## chelsbot92 (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone gotten their bag in SC yet? Or their tracking email?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 11, 2013)

I know it's early since we don't even have our February bags, but I hope a future bag is long and thin. I would love one like that for all of the pencils and brushes I haul around. And also that we see some bright bags. It's hard to find dark bags in the bottom of my purse/backpack. A nice neon would be much easier to spot and fish out!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I should use my CS original 88 palette that I have had for almost a year before I think about getting more with the discounts.....I've been gravitating toward my 'higher end' palettes from UD and Sigma and totally ignoring my Coastal Scents


 See I have it too and I completely ignore it, because it always lets me down! The colors I'm looking for when I bring it out always turn out to be the not at all pigmented ones. Not saying all the colors are like this, just saying when I use it, the ones I'm looking for are.


----------



## katcole (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a comment about eye shadows, I have weird colored eyes, mainly hazel,but they turn green or gold or dark,according to mood, clothing etc. I'm lucky to have a variety I don't need colored contacts lol  but any ways, My skin is uber brown and bumpy around my upper eye,lids etc and black under eyes,and pale skin. I have tried so many things to conceal this but I try for the smokey look and darker colors eye shadows but I found out by accident paler colors look better. I pulled out my naked dupe,Physician formula eye shadows and used it and I was amazed how nice it looked . I have been meaning to buy the Naked pallets but tell myself they are to pale,Now I have to buy it. With mascara and eyeliners black is way to stark but browns make me look sick. I hope with this gel liner it goes on light and and I can leave it and not do any more layers. I hope I get the grey palate the yellow will make me look jaundice lol. I finally have my eyes issues cleared up enough to feel safe about trying all this nice stuff I'm going get from Ipsy. It was the argan oil and my Kim Kardashian perfume causing me allergies etc.

I just watch Kandee'e video, that cinches it I have to buy the Naked palate now. I am not a fan or her, but she was more subdued on this one, I love love love her makeup tutorial this time.It is do able. Love it ,come on mailman


----------



## page5 (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone own brushes from Coastal Scents? I need foundation and stippling brushes.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone own brushes from Coastal Scents? I need foundation and stippling brushes.


I own their 22 brush set


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 11, 2013)

I was sooooo hoping for the other Popbeauty mascara...Guess I'm going to have to buy it:-(  and just a thought....If they were gonna send up gel liner this month, maybe last month they should have sent eyeliner brushes..????  Excited none the less


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 11, 2013)

Everyone got 1 of 3 brushes - I'm sure you can use one of the brushes you got for one the products?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was sooooo hoping for the other Popbeauty mascara...Guess I'm going to have to buy it:-(  and just a thought....If they were gonna send up gel liner this month, maybe last month they should have sent eyeliner brushes..????  Excited none the less


 Typically the MicaBella comes with the brush in the top. Why we didn't get that I don't know but I have a gel liner from Makeup Geek that doesn't come with a brush while my J.Cat and Cailyn Cosmetics liners have the same brush top. Personally I'm not overly fond of the built-in brushes simply because the balance of the brush is off since the handles are too short unless you click it back into the jar top but then the balance is off due to the weight of the lid. But if you that concerned about a brush just go out and buy a liner brush at either Target for $3 (ELF) or to a craft store.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 11, 2013)

At least two months last year they sent out eyeliner brushes. Once in like April and then I believe it was one of the either/or options in November or December. That doesn't help anyone who wasn't subbed though. Maybe a small cheap brush like the one that comes with some of the drugstore eyeliners would be good so subbers could at least try it and see if it's worth buying a brush.
 

Either way I got my shipping confirmation and I should be able to play with my bag friday!


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 11, 2013)

I just got my shipping confirmation and it looks like my bag is actually out for delivery right now, hooray! I'm so excited to have goodies when I get home from work today. I would definitely prefer the grey palette or shadows, but I'd be happy with the brown as well... I'm probably one of the few people that would really love to have the yellow shadow.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 11, 2013)

I just got my shipping notice and my bag is out for delivery today! This is only my second bag and I loved the January one and I'm pretty sure I'm going to like this one just as much. I'm kind of hoping for the grey shadows, but either one will be just fine with me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my bag in today and got the CS quad in the gray shades - yay!


----------



## PixelatedToys (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my tracking email this morning and it says I should have my bag today!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2013)

So I know some people have already received their bag....has anyone else not received a shipping notice yet?

I do think my shipping notice last month only showed up a day or two before I got the bag, so maybe they're just slow to email


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> So I know some people have already received their bag....has anyone else not received a shipping notice yet? I do think my shipping notice last month only showed up a day or two before I got the bag, so maybe they're just slow to email


 They did say on FB that shipping notices would start today.


----------



## JessicaLittle (Feb 11, 2013)

I live in South Florida and I got my bag today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2013)

My daughters and I got our shipping notices today and of course it's just the generic ones that show the label was made but the items not yet shipped. So again, I'm SO JEALOUS of those of you with your bags already! LOL


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 11, 2013)

My cousin in north ga got her bag today. No bag in va for me tho.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My daughters and I got our shipping notices today and of course it's just the generic ones that show the label was made but the items not yet shipped. So again, I'm SO JEALOUS of those of you with your bags already! LOL


 Ditto.


----------



## Nightgem (Feb 11, 2013)

We got our bags here today and did not receive a single shipping notification on any of the three bags. Last month my stepdaughter got her's on the 14Th and mine didn't show up till that Friday. Happy with the items but really kinda meh on the bag, though it does go well with a purse I have. Hoping everyone get's theirs soon.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my shipping notice today... Mine will be here on the 16th. I'm kind of grumpy because I live just a few hours away from the shipping facility, and I usually get my bag on the same day that the tracking emails are sent. So it seems kind of ridiculous to me that it will take over a week to travel just a few hours. But, it's just $10, I'm going to be happy with it whenever I do get it, and I'm going to wait patiently with my fingers crossed for the silver/gray palette.


----------



## nishino (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my shipping notice today... Mine will be here on the 16th. I'm kind of grumpy because I live just a few hours away from the shipping facility, and I usually get my bag on the same day that the tracking emails are sent. So it seems kind of ridiculous to me that it will take over a week to travel just a few hours. But, it's just $10, I'm going to be happy with it whenever I do get it, and I'm going to wait patiently with my fingers crossed for the silver/gray palette.


 Isn't it so weird?  This will be my 3rd glambag and every month as the reports come in I try to find some pattern to the order in which people receive their bags.  It seems totally random and I haven't been able to detect rhyme or reason to the whole shipping thing.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 11, 2013)

I just got my shipping notice. It says I won't get mine until the 19th which is ridiculous since I live in VA only like 5I hours away!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my shipping notice today, and my bag on Saturday, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

Question, on the Ipsy site under My Glam room, it shows the bag contents and a picture of the yellow/golden quad. For those who have their bags, does your quad picture match the quad you received?


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag in today and got the CS quad in the gray shades - yay!


     Lucky you!  I received my bag today too, but received the golden shades.... eh... especially since the last time we received the shadows I received the yellows/greens... I was really hoping for the grays....oh well!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping notice today, and my bag on Saturday, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too...It's the earliest I've ever gotten my bag.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question, on the Ipsy site under My Glam room, it shows the bag contents and a picture of the yellow/golden quad. For those who have their bags, does your quad picture match the quad you received?


 Yes...that's the one I received.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> Question, on the Ipsy site under My Glam room, it shows the bag contents and a picture of the yellow/golden quad. For those who have their bags, does your quad picture match the quad you received?


 Mmmkay, bag was in my mailbox..I got the grey quad though my glamm room says gold.


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 11, 2013)

Just got my bag, never received tracking info either. 

This month did now wow me, but I never tried the eyeliner they sent us. Bag is pretty cool too.

More like patent leather.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

I hope I get the gold quad. I find it strange that some people have received their bags with absolutely no shipping notifications, but I received a shipping email with tracking that hasn't even updated lol.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my bag today and sure enough i got the grey quad. I really neeed to change my profile as i cant wear grey shadow (I was also stuck with the NYX grey pigment). Anybody wants to trade the grey quad for gold quad, PM me!


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lucky you!  I received my bag today too, but received the golden shades.... eh... especially since the last time we received the shadows I received the yellows/greens... I was really hoping for the grays....oh well!


 I just compared my two eyeshadow quads... not only are they very similar, they actually both have a duplicate color..."dark golden olive".. maybe I need to change my coloring in my Ipsy profile in case they send out eyeshadow again....lol


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my tracking email this morning and my bag just arived . I got the gray quad. I think i will like everything in this bag i will give them a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JLR594 (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my bag today.  I'm in east TN. 

I'll have to wait for my Ulta order to arrive on Wednesday.  I included the essence gel liner brush in my order because I knew I'd need it for this gel liner.  I hope that gel liner won't be too difficult to use.  It looks nice.

OK, so I got the yellow/gold quad.  I am hoping someone on here can tell me how to apply it, or perhaps show a tutorial?  Or is it best to just use some of these colors, mixed with others that you already own?  I'm having trouble picturing using these colors in the quad together at the same time.  Any advice?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 11, 2013)

> I got my bag today.Â  I'm in east TN.Â  I'll have to wait for my Ulta order to arrive on Wednesday.Â  I included the essence gel liner brush in my order because I knew I'd need it for this gel liner.Â  I hope that gel liner won't be too difficult to use.Â  It looks nice. OK, so I got the yellow/gold quad.Â  I am hoping someone on here can tell me how to apply it, or perhaps show a tutorial?Â  Or is it best to just use some of these colors, mixed with others that you already own?Â  I'm having trouble picturing using these colors in the quad together at the same time.Â  Any advice?


 Im close to east tn. Hopefully ill get mine tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaptainSassy (Feb 11, 2013)

> So I know some people have already received their bag....has anyone else not received a shipping notice yet? I do think my shipping notice last month only showed up a day or two before I got the bag, so maybe they're just slow to email


I got shipping notice late this afternoon and package was delivered today.


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my tracking number today and received my bag today as well. I got the CS grey quad!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 11, 2013)

Just got my tracking email..scheduled to arrived the 19th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm in Virginia and usually get the first wave, maybe they are spreading it out so everyone gets their bags around the same time? (well, except those who already got theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />..)


----------



## Clackey (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my bag today, I'm in Atlanta.  I got the gold quad.  Havent used it and not sure I will.  I'm not really excited about anything.  This was my first month of ipsy so I will stick around another to see if this sub is for me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my tracking, but it just says info received. Oh well I guess it's just fair because I got my BB on Saturday XD


----------



## StreetHeart (Feb 11, 2013)

Im so excited about this box. What is the Pop Product? Mascara?

Can't wait for the liner, I'm starting to venture off into new looks and this is one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StreetHeart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im so excited about this box. What is the Pop Product? Mascara?
> 
> Can't wait for the liner, I'm starting to venture off into new looks and this is one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I believe so.  I saw on the clumps of mascara blog that she gave this mascara a meh review.  I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link her blog, but it should be easy to find.  She reviews a mascara on her blog every Monday morning.


----------



## NoInsanity (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my bag today; this is my second Ipsy bag, and before I started Ipsy I had Birchbox. I am super disappointed with this bag; the bag itself is flimsy, with little threads sticking out along the stitching (which spell potential falling apart to me.) I'm also not impressed with the Lash Cards; I don't think I'll ever use them.

Eyeliner, mascara, and primer I do like and am impressed with.

This is my first time trying Coastal Scents and I've heard quite a bit about them; I'm wondering if I got a bad quad, because there's quite a bit of fallout? I blended and reapplied and blended and reapplied and each time there just wasn't much pigment left, but plenty on the sink. I'm really thinking this must just be a bad quad, because everyone seems to love Coastal Scents????


----------



## lovepink (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my shipping email but no updates.  Showed the label was created 2/7.  Guess I will be in the boat to expect it around the 19th?  Also not sure if anyone else's tracking email was just the USPS one not a MI (similar to BB).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

Random...but the inside of the bag smells like a tent...now I want to go camping! lmao.

I am really surprised how much I like the primer...I wasn't excited about it, because frankly I have a billion primers from subs...but I think this is the first that has truly impressed me. I might buy it!


----------



## freddygirl (Feb 11, 2013)

Grrrr. I live one hour away from where they ship from &amp; I haven't gotten my bag yet (got the shipping notice today). I've always gotten my bag before I even get the shipping notice.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2013)

Like I said beforee...I got my shipping notice today, and when I clicked the tracking it said it was delivered today (before I even got the email...)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NoInsanity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today; this is my second Ipsy bag, and before I started Ipsy I had Birchbox. I am super disappointed with this bag; the bag itself is flimsy, with little threads sticking out along the stitching (which spell potential falling apart to me.) I'm also not impressed with the Lash Cards; I don't think I'll ever use them.
> 
> ...


 They are hit or miss, so it could be just a miss XD


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my shipping email this morning but got bot my bags Saturday! It was a nice surprise. I actually liked the bag more than I expected. I'm not super excited about anything in the bag. It's not horrible, just meh. But still better than it appears my twice as expensive glossy boxes will be!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NoInsanity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today; this is my second Ipsy bag, and before I started Ipsy I had Birchbox. I am super disappointed with this bag; the bag itself is flimsy, with little threads sticking out along the stitching (which spell potential falling apart to me.) I'm also not impressed with the Lash Cards; I don't think I'll ever use them.
> 
> ...


 I got the gold quad, and while the yellow and gold stayed on fine, there was a ton of fallout with the olive, for me. To the extent that I had to reapply my bb cream because so much got all over my cheeks, which is a problem I rarely have.

but it's the only shade I've had this issue with from CS sof ar.


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't even receive my tracking yet, and I got my bag. I usually get it this quickly, except for last month. *on the upside, ladies, february is a short month so that's less time to wait until we receive our next bag*....


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2013)

I got the coastal scents palate with the Goldenrod shade...I think I can work with the three shimmery shades, but that matte yellow just looks awful. IMO, anyway.

To those who mentioned the ELF case, does it fit these small eyeshadows? This might be a good one to throw in the purse for when I need a quick pick-me-up.

Just in general, Idk about that that gel eyeliner. I've barely gotten the hang of liquid....


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just in general, Idk about that that gel eyeliner. I've barely gotten the hang of liquid....


 I am finding I prefer gel over liquid, I apply it with an angled brush. I just can't seem to get the hang of using the felt tip pen or liquid types, I get it everywhere....I get a much more precise application with the gel liner/angled brush. Give it a shot!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the coastal scents palate with the Goldenrod shade...I think I can work with the three shimmery shades, but that matte yellow just looks awful. IMO, anyway.
> 
> ...


 I find it way easier to apply than liquid, with the right brush. I sometimes use an angled brush and sometimes a fine liner brush...I find I have more control than with pen-type liquid liners.


----------



## nishino (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the coastal scents palate with the Goldenrod shade...I think I can work with the three shimmery shades, but that matte yellow just looks awful. IMO, anyway.


 My thoughts exactly!  I was reeeeeeaaaaallly hoping not to get that palette because of the yellow, but then after looking more closely the other three shades are really appealing!  But it just hit me, perhaps I could use the yellow shade when I want to look sick and elicit sympathy from coworkers or something....


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 11, 2013)

Darn I didn't get my bag today and I thought for sure I would!!! sadface. I was so hoping to do an unboxing video.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Feb 11, 2013)

Got the tracking information only to find out my bag had been delivered.  It was waiting for me when I got home.

The bag made me think cheap vinyl fetish/BDSM valentine.

I got the gold quad and I really like those colors--I especially like the one that's a duochrome.  The pigmentation was great, but the texture was a bit powdery and seemed to get all over the place when just swatching on my hand.  I'll give it a shot tomorrow and see how many minutes it lasts on my eyelids before falling off/turning into a grease smudge.  It's a really fun tiny travel size, though, which I like.

I really ended up loving he gel liner.  I guess the ones I had tried in the past were a bit dried out despite being new, so this one was wonderfully creamy in comparison with a nice thick glass container so it will hopefully stay that way.   I drew on eyeliner effortlessly and super close to the lash line with one of the brushes I already had.  I'm now a gel liner fan!  This one thing was worth the price of the bag for me simply because it turned me on to a whole type of product I had been ignoring due to bad experiences.

The mascara seems pretty boring and standard from what I could tell; I already had a lash card I thought to keep as a template from BB (that I never used or cared to use again), so that was a snooze, and I'll give the primer a shot tomorrow, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm so frustrated now... I was excited to get a shipping notice today (which showed that my bag was out for delivery already), but when I came home I found the hated little yellow paper telling me that I have to pick it up from the post office, which is really weird because the envelope easily fits in my mailbox (where the mailman always leaves it) and even the bigger packages are always left in front of my door.. but apparently not this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I don't know when I'm going to have an hour to spare (between work, studying, household cleaning and classes) to drive to the post office and wait to the usually huge line to finally get my package!





Sorry, rant over.. I just really wanted to play with my new stuff tonight, especially since my birchbox is snowed in and I don't even know what I'm getting there...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so frustrated now... I was excited to get a shipping notice today (which showed that my bag was out for delivery already), but when I came home I found the hated little yellow paper telling me that I have to pick it up from the post office, which is really weird because the envelope easily fits in my mailbox (where the mailman always leaves it) and even the bigger packages are always left in front of my door.. but apparently not this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I don't know when I'm going to have an hour to spare (between work, studying, household cleaning and classes) to drive to the post office and wait to the usually huge line to finally get my package!
> 
> ...


 WOW I feel ya. I'd be annoyed too. Can anyone get it for you? Can you call the post office and ask them to redeliver?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 11, 2013)

So the little picture in my glam room is the gold-toned palette. Does that mean that's the one I'm getting or do they just choose a random color for the glam room?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> So the little picture in my glam room is the gold-toned palette. Does that mean that's the one I'm getting or do they just choose a random color for the glam room?


 My glam room shows gold but I received grey.


----------



## katelynbby (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my bag today!

I got the gold quad, and there is tons of fallout all over the package itself.  I think the colors look dubious (and I LUFF gold and yellow shadows). They also kind of look like they are suited for warm skin tones.  But I'll give them a try, after all I thought the last quad, with a matte red, would look awful but ended up looking gorgeous when applied.  And I already own tons of silver, taupe, grey and black shades of shadow, and I didn't see anything particularly special about the ones in the grey quad.  As far as the fallout goes I guess the lash cards can work as eye/cheek guards lol.

I am wondering how to wear this quad though, anyone have any suggestions or seen any tutorials/pics?  All the tutorials I've seen so far have used the grey quad.  Yeah, I'm sure so many people have _no_ idea how to do a monotone smokey eye.  At least Promise does crazy out-of-the-box stuff, like a Beyonce look! 

Not much to say about the bag itself.  It's super boring.  Can we get some less boring, but still chic bags?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 11, 2013)

My bag usually gets here around the 16th-ish, and I received my shipping email today....so I'm just chilling and waiting!





I'm so excited though! I know this bag is kinda getting mixed reviews but I think it'll be great!


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 11, 2013)

Just a tip for all the yellow haters out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If any of you wear glasses, look up Bubzbeauty's makeup for glasses on youtube. I believe it's a fairly old video, but I know sometime last year I found it and she used yellow eyeshadow to help her eyes appear behind her glasses and it just worked. Idk how, but it does. lol!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW I feel ya. I'd be annoyed too. Can anyone get it for you? Can you call the post office and ask them to redeliver?


 I think there must be a way to arrange a redelivery, but I haven't done this before and my work schedule is weird that I never know when I'll return home in the evening anyway... oh well, I'll just have to find sometime to visit the post office.

It's nice that someone understands me by the way! My husband was like "geez, why are you acting like that?"... I almost never complain or show anger so he was surprised! I guess he can't understand my beauty addiction


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 11, 2013)

Yellow eyeshadow is also really great to put under gold...it makes it POP even more


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 12, 2013)

> I got my bag today! I got the gold quad, and there is tons of fallout all over the package itself.Â  I think the colors look dubious (and I LUFF gold and yellow shadows). They also kind of look like they are suited for warm skin tones.Â  But I'll give them a try, after all I thought the last quad, with a matte red, would look awful but ended up looking gorgeous when applied.Â  And I already own tons of silver, taupe, grey and black shades of shadow, and I didn't see anything particularly special about the ones in the grey quad.Â  As far as the fallout goes I guess the lash cards can work as eye/cheek guards lol.


 Has anybody done a tutorial on red eyeshadow? I havent even used the CS quad i got a few months back because I'm unsure how to use the red


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 12, 2013)

For red, look at Bows &amp; Curtseys.


----------



## erikalandaverde (Feb 12, 2013)

no mine shows gold and i received the black and grey one but its cool those are my favorite colors


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 12, 2013)

> For red, look at Bows &amp; Curtseys.


 Thanks Zadi! Wow what a pretty girl and very talented


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 12, 2013)

Got my bag today (never got a shipping notice) sadly I was very UNDERwhelmed. I was very excited for the product, but everything just seems so small I guess especially compared to last month when everything was so big. Not complaining. Just surprised. However there were six other bags overflowing out of my mailbox that were all loaded. Last week I spent about ten hours e mailing 100 companies for samples. Wow have I gotten some good stuff to try out and try have barely started coming!!!!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 12, 2013)

> Has anybody done a tutorial on red eyeshadow? I havent even used the CS quad i got a few months back because I'm unsure how to use the red


 My one Kay Von d quad has a deep red I didn't think I would like but I ended up using it almost every day! I use it from the center of the crease of my eye out and blend it (similar to how Michelle uses the dark color in this months smokey eye tutorial). Then I use a goldish brown on the lid and a shimmery cream under my brow bone. I am very fair complected with pink undertones, but somehow it works!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my bag today (never got a shipping notice) sadly I was very UNDERwhelmed. I was very excited for the product, but everything just seems so small I guess especially compared to last month when everything was so big. Not complaining. Just surprised. However there were six other bags overflowing out of my mailbox that were all loaded. Last week I spent about ten hours e mailing 100 companies for samples. Wow have I gotten some good stuff to try out and try have barely started coming!!!!


lol, I want samples from companies! I would just go banana-rama crazy with so many goodies to try


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 12, 2013)

i love using yellow eyeshadows

one of my staple looks is a sunset look.... yellow inner corners fade to orange deeper orange and finally to a deep dark reddis brown in the crease and outer corner... it sound like it would be crazy bright and over the top but its not i wear it at work all the time


----------



## shadowboxer (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my bag today (never got a shipping notice) sadly I was very UNDERwhelmed. I was very excited for the product, but everything just seems so small I guess especially compared to last month when everything was so big. Not complaining. Just surprised. However there were six other bags overflowing out of my mailbox that were all loaded. Last week I spent about ten hours e mailing 100 companies for samples. Wow have I gotten some good stuff to try out and try have barely started coming!!!!


Would you mind sharing the list of the companies that you requested samples from?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing the list of the companies that you requested samples from?


 Here's the thread with all that info https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127979/what-companies-have-you-gotten-samples-from


----------



## shadowboxer (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the thread with all that info https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127979/what-companies-have-you-gotten-samples-from


Thank you!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The bag made me think cheap vinyl fetish/BDSM valentine.


 Oh my goodness.  That made my morning.  I actually LOL'd.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly!  I was reeeeeeaaaaallly hoping not to get that palette because of the yellow, but then after looking more closely the other three shades are really appealing!  But it just hit me, perhaps I could use the yellow shade when I want to look sick and elicit sympathy from coworkers or something....


 I didn't want to say it, but it does look like a sickly color, lol. Who thought that was a good idea??


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the thread with all that info https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127979/what-companies-have-you-gotten-samples-from


 Exciting, I know what I'll be studying this evening!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think there must be a way to arrange a redelivery, but I haven't done this before and my work schedule is weird that I never know when I'll return home in the evening anyway... oh well, I'll just have to find sometime to visit the post office.
> ...


 lol i completely understand. I had some tarte makeup on autodelilvery from QVC last year and we moved and somehow my boxes ended up at the old house and I just about had a fit and my husband totally didn't get it. haha.


----------



## chelsbot92 (Feb 12, 2013)

So I just checked my tracking link again (which I got yesterday) and it says that my glam bag is going to be in my mail box today! OMG I can't wait. I'm really excited to see which Costal Scents eye shadow palette I got, and I've never tried gel liner! And I'm always looking for a better mascra! I use BareMinerals mascra (and their cupcake lipgloss, don't like the mineral makeup though) right now and it works wonders. I already have long eyelashes and it makes then even longer and adds super volume, so I compare every mascra to it, so we will see how Pop Beauty's mascra compares. I haven't read to many good things about Pixi Poreless and Flawless but I'm still stoked to try it for myself so we will see tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Feb 12, 2013)

While I was hoping for the gray quad, I received the what I am now calling the Green Bay Packers quad. Good thing I am a die hard Packer fan!!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't even receive my tracking yet, and I got my bag. I usually get it this quickly, except for last month. *on the upside, ladies, february is a short month so that's less time to wait until we receive our next bag*....


 YAAAY!  ((Insert Kermit The Frog GIF here))


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 12, 2013)

Could anybody recommend ...

... a good brush (moderate price range) for the eyeliner?  I have never used a gel before and I don't want to spend a fortune ... only to find out I don't like it.  Thank you.


----------



## casey anne (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could anybody recommend ...
> 
> ...


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could anybody recommend ...
> 
> ...


----------



## page5 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just checked my tracking link again (which I got yesterday) and it says that my glam bag is going to be in my mail box today! OMG I can't wait. I'm really excited to see which Costal Scents eye shadow palette I got, and I've never tried gel liner! And I'm always looking for a better mascra! I use BareMinerals mascra (and their cupcake lipgloss, don't like the mineral makeup though) right now and it works wonders. I already have long eyelashes and it makes then even longer and adds super volume, so I compare every mascra to it, so we will see how Pop Beauty's mascra compares. I haven't read to many good things about Pixi Poreless and Flawless but I'm still stoked to try it for myself so we will see tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love your enthusiasm  

I'm looking forward to trying the Pixi primer too


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha, my tracking information said that my bag wouldn't be here til the 16th, and it's out for delivery now.  Yay me!!!


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 12, 2013)

> Question, on the Ipsy site under My Glam room, it shows the bag contents and a picture of the yellow/golden quad. For those who have their bags, does your quad picture match the quad you received?


 Mine doesn't match, I got the grey quad but it shows the brown quad. I think it's just default.


----------



## mermuse (Feb 12, 2013)

> Could anybody recommend ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ELF has a $3 angled liner brush at Target that's just as good as others I've tried.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 12, 2013)

Lucky you!!! I hope mine comes today or tomorrow. ..it really shouldn't take from the 11th to the 19th to travel from Nc to Va..but you never know...fingers crossed! I can't wait till next week for Ipsy AND BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could anybody recommend ...
> 
> ...


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 12, 2013)

> My one Kay Von d quad has a deep red I didn't think I would like but I ended up using it almost every day! I use it from the center of the crease of my eye out and blend it (similar to how Michelle uses the dark color in this months smokey eye tutorial). Then I use a goldish brown on the lid and a shimmery cream under my brow bone. I am very fair complected with pink undertones, but somehow it works!!!


 Thanks! I'm going to try that today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 12, 2013)

I received my bag today and I LOVE IT! I think the bag itself is fabulous, but then again it's my favorite color lol I received the gold quad and, good gracious, ya'll are right, it IS very pigmented! &lt;3


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I got my bag today!!! I love that bright pink mailer. Makes me smile every time I see it in the box. I tried the gel liner right away (with the Ecotools brush I have) and it's really nice and creamy!!!! I love how black it is and hopefully it wears well. I've only had it on about an hour.

The gold quad was in my bag. It's okay I'll definitely give it a shot. The colors are really pretty! I'm trying out the primer right now as well and we shall see how that works out. I like the bag. It will be a good purse bag because it's pleather and black so if a pen marks it or something it won't really show. I'm always excited to try new mascaras and I'll do that tomorrow.

All in all I give this bag a B+. If there was something in place of the Lash Cards it would have been a solid A.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 12, 2013)

I think the ELF $3 angle brush is adequate for being inexpensive brush but compared to other brushes it's not that great because it has so few bristles.



​ Cailyn brush, J.Cat brush, ELF brush​


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 12, 2013)

> lol i completely understand. I had some tarte makeup on autodelilvery from QVC last year and we moved and somehow my boxes ended up at the old house and I just about had a fit and my husband totally didn't get it. haha.Â


 Aw, that doesn't sound fun either... I hope you finally got everything you ordered after all!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the ELF $3 angle brush is adequate for being inexpensive brush but compared to other brushes it's not that great because it has so few bristles.
> 
> ...


 True, BUT when I want a super fine line, it's the first one I reach for because it has fewer bristles. Sometimes with the others, I make the line a bit thicker which is fine for most days, but when I want a super fine line, I prefer the smaller brush.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 12, 2013)

3 out of 4 of my eyeshadow pans were cracked/crushed - powder everywhere 




  - I e-mailed them asking for a replacement.  I don't care what one they send me.  I got the grey quad and it looked like it would be pretty. Whomp whomp.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Feb 12, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday and I am very happy with it. I was a little disappointed last month because there was no make-up, though I did end up really liking some of the January bag stuff, but they definitely made up for it this month! I have not tried anything yet, but I did finger swatch the shadows (I got the gold set) and they look gorgeous.

I am seriously considering using the discount for Coastal Scents. I have been considering purchasing from them for a while, but was not sure of the pigmentation of the eye shadows. Now I have seen first hand and I think they are great!

I am planning to do a look with most of the products soon and I will be sharing further reviews then ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 12, 2013)

I love the ELF angled liner brush. I have a couple. One for eyeliner and the other for nail polish clean up.



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ELF has a $3 angled liner brush at Target that's just as good as others I've tried.


----------



## CricketW (Feb 12, 2013)

Got my bag today (yay!) but got the gold quad of the eyeshadows...I *really* can't wear it at all. How do I post a trade so maybe someone who can wear them can get them? Tried to figure it out over there, but no buttons to post anything, so maybe I haven't been here long enough?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CricketW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today (yay!) but got the gold quad of the eyeshadows...I *really* can't wear it at all. How do I post a trade so maybe someone who can wear them can get them? Tried to figure it out over there, but no buttons to post anything, so maybe I haven't been here long enough?


 Once you've been a more active member with a minimum of 15 valid posts and been a member of MUT for at least five days you'll be able to post in the Buy, Sell, Trade area what you have for trade.


----------



## CricketW (Feb 12, 2013)

Ah, thank you for that info! That's what I get for being quiet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nishino (Feb 12, 2013)

yay, my glambag was waiting for me when I got home today.  everything is so adorably small!  i just love tiny things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i must be one of the few who prefers NOT to get full size items.

the makeup bag was smaller than I expected, it's a great size for putting in cash, id, credit card and a gloss for those nights when you don't want to carry a lot of stuff.  of course I promptly turned mine inside out, much more cheerful that way!

even though I wasn't totally thrilled originally with the sneak peaks, it's still so much fun getting a little gift bag in the mail every month!


----------



## shadowboxer (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ELF has a $3 angled liner brush at Target that's just as good as others I've tried.


I use the ELF angled liner brush too and I like it a lot.  I have gotten several others and always go back to this one because I can place my liner exactly where I want it.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you ... everybody ... for your brush advice and suggestions!


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought I would share an eye look that I put together from my Feb Ipsy bag. 

Keep in mind, I am no professional...!

I used the Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Quad in the gray shades, the Mica Beauty Liner with my Ecotools angled brush, and the Pop Beauty Lash Kapow! Mascara


----------



## hiheather (Feb 12, 2013)

I got waitlisted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anyone else on here been waitlisted? I'm wondering the wait time.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 12, 2013)

Last year I was on the waitlist for about 2 months.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 12, 2013)

Do you have false lashes on or are those your natural lashes? They look thick and plush.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful!!!  I love that super-skinny line you got with the gel liner.  And your lashes look gorgeous! 



> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I would share an eye look that I put together from my Feb Ipsy bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 12, 2013)

*sigh* I got my bag and of COURSE I got the gold-toned eyeshadow quad. It seems like if there is a color I don't want I always get the one I don't want. AND the prettiest color in that palette, the dark olive color was broken and it got all over my other stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm disappointed. Not gonna cancel of course, but a tad disappointed. I look so forward to the bags.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is my review of what I have tried thus far:

*Mica Beauty Eye Liner* - super, super creamy and smooth. I have been using a drug store brand that I thought was pretty good, but this stuff is even better.

*Coastal Scents Eyeshadow (gold palette)* - the colors are just gorgeous. I did a smokey look with the three darker colors and they look amazing. I am not usually a big fan of gold in my wardrobe and jewelry, but I like the gold tones on my eyes a lot. The pigmentation is great. I think I will be using the Ipsy Coastal Scents discount to get some matte shades.

*Pop Beauty Smoky Eyes Kapow Mascara* - this just replaced my ELF as my daily mascara for now. This one gives more volume and maybe even more length without being clumpy. Mind you, it is not a ton of volume, nothing like fake lashes, but enough to satisfy me for most of my usual looks I think.

*Pixi Flawless &amp; Poreless Primer* - Well, it certainly did not make me flawless or poreless, but I am okay with that ^_~ It did smooth over my skin and seemed to mattify things a bit as well. I will use this while I have it, but I am not sure it made a huge difference for me. I might add more on this later as I use it more.

The only thing I have not used yet are the lash cards. I wanted to save those for a time when I actually need them, or at least when I am out and would rather not have the clean-up if I do get mascara on me which rarely happens for me anyway.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 12, 2013)

I got mine today too! Yay! I got the gold quad amd i was playing with the colors. I actually like it. Thought i was gonna look jaundiced :-/ im LOVING the eyeliner. I used the brush we got last month.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got waitlisted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Has anyone else on here been waitlisted? I'm wondering the wait time.


I am currently waitlisted and have been since around the 20th of January. I saw alot of girls get the February bag who were about maybe a week or so infront of me. You might get into the March Bag with how early it is in this month but if not Im sure April.


----------



## mermuse (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use the ELF angled liner brush too and I like it a lot.  I have gotten several others and always go back to this one because I can place my liner exactly where I want it.


 
I  lost my Sonia Kashuk one for a bit and replaced it with the ELF one.  Found the SK one again, and they might as well be the same thing.

Other random bag thoughts from today:

I had really good luck with the eyeshadow.  I even layered some of the duochrome shade over the olive shade in the outer corner, and it looked great.  I was surprised.  It held onto my primer fairly well.

The mascara, on the other hand, gave me raccoon eyes by early afternoon.  It's not smudgeproof in the slightest. I'm probably going to toss it because I presume no one wants mascara sample used 1x.

I felt like I had to use a lot of the primer since it was thick and didn't spread as well, and I am kind of eh about it.  It does seem to have some sun protection in it, though based on the texture and ingredients.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm happy to report the Mica gel liner is wearing very well for me. I've had it on about 7 hours including a 30 minute nap and it still looks perfect!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 12, 2013)

I did an unboxing video.Hopefully I wasn't too much of a Debbie downer. LOL I think I'm over getting the gold-toned palette and once I cleaned it up, it's perfectly usable. I'm actually kinda of excited to try a wearable look with the yellow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone else done a nice look with the gold-toned? Also, how do they decide which colors you get? Is it random?


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have false lashes on or are those your natural lashes? They look thick and plush.


 they're mine - i guess i got lucky in that department!


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beautiful!!!  I love that super-skinny line you got with the gel liner.  And your lashes look gorgeous!


 thank you so much!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is a look with the gold quad.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is a look with the gold quad.


 I love it!! Good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Feb 12, 2013)

I wanted to love the lash cards, but my eyes are too sunken in to use properly. I made more of a mess than usual. Don't get me started on the mascara.. I loved how soft my lashes were upon drying, but by early afternoon I had black circles under my eyes. It was embarrasing. I never have that problem!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wanted to love the lash cards, but my eyes are too sunken in to use properly. I made more of a mess than usual.
> 
> Don't get me started on the mascara.. I loved how soft my lashes were upon drying, but by early afternoon I had black circles under my eyes. It was embarrasing. I never have that problem!


 You're like the second person to say it caused raccoon eyes. That's kind of disappointing.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 12, 2013)

Some swatches. Not so sure about that yellow :0


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's another brilliant look from the gold quad, brought to you by my 3-year-old son.  It's what I deserve for leaving it out after taking pics for my blog review!  Lucky for him, I wasn't too thrilled with the colors.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's another brilliant look from the gold quad, brought to you by my 3-year-old son.  It's what I deserve for leaving it out after taking pics for my blog review!  Lucky for him, I wasn't too thrilled with the colors.


 Brilliant!!!!!!

He's extremely talented.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rochellena (Feb 12, 2013)

This is the first time I've ever had gel liner, and I'm kind of terrified of it, but super excited to try something new. The lash cards seem as silly as I thought they would. I'm still undecided about mascara. It was kind of just ok, but the tube is super cute and it has a home in my purse. Kind of wish I'd gotten the gold palette, I already own so many silvers and greys, but no biggie. I absolutely adore the bag though. It's perfectly tacky and I love it to death. It's going to replace the December bag as my in purse bag. Overall, this is probably my least favorite I've gotten so far, but getting to try a completely new product to me, a cute little mascara for travel, and the adorable bag, I still feel like I got more than my money's worth.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 12, 2013)

That is art!!!



> Here's another brilliant look from the gold quad, brought to you by my 3-year-old son. Â It's what I deserve for leaving it out after taking pics for my blog review! Â Lucky for him, I wasn't too thrilled with the colors. Â


----------



## Nella McSmith (Feb 12, 2013)

I wasn't a fan of this bag. The CS eye shadow was nice, the gel liner was good. The pore/primer EWWWW, and the mascara flaked off. It was wonderful for making my lashes longer...but then I kept having to fix my face because I had black flecks all over it..the lash cards are just lash cards. I'm tossing that mascara. And yeah, it seems like that was a negative post...but rarely will you like everything. This month, I just wasn't impressed with any of it. *and that horrible PLEATHER bag. ICK* I'm still happy with IPSY, still looking forward to next month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the first time I've ever had gel liner, and I'm kind of terrified of it, but super excited to try something new. The lash cards seem as silly as I thought they would. I'm still undecided about mascara. It was kind of just ok, but the tube is super cute and it has a home in my purse. Kind of wish I'd gotten the gold palette, I already own so many silvers and greys, but no biggie. I absolutely adore the bag though. It's perfectly tacky and I love it to death. It's going to replace the December bag as my in purse bag. Overall, this is probably my least favorite I've gotten so far, but getting to try a completely new product to me, a cute little mascara for travel, and the adorable bag, I still feel like I got more than my money's worth.


 perfectly tacky is a great word for that bag! It's very cheap feeling but I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Brilliant!!!!!!
> 
> He's extremely talented.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That is art!!!


 Thanks! 



  Unfortunately, I couldn't get a picture of the perpetrator... He realized he was in trouble and kept trying to stick his hands in his mouth.  Ewwww.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


 Well his mouth will look pretty for a bit XD


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wanted to love the lash cards, but my eyes are too sunken in to use properly. I made more of a mess than usual.
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't think I've ever gotten raccoon eyes from any mascara ever. It may depend on eye shape or something.

So I tried out the Lash Card and it looked exactly how my mascara always looks. They really aren't for me. I'm happy with the rest of the bag though.

I plan on doing full face tomorrow using the primer, eyeliner, CS eyeshadow and mascara.


----------



## rigs32 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am new to playing with more daring eyeshadows. Got the gold quad. Would you use the gold on the brow bone or should I use a more neutral color then blend the CS shades on my lid and crease? Not going to even try the bright yellow. As for the bag itself, this will be my first that I will probably toss. It's small, short, and I think it looks cheap.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 13, 2013)

I use ipsy as my monthly math problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

MicabeautyCosmetics gel eyeliner - $30 (though the ones sold online have a brush built in, not sure how to adjust the price)

Lash Cards - $2.80

Pixi Flawless and Poreless - $14.50

Coastal Scents Quad - $3.96

POP Beauty Smokey Lash Kapow Mascara - $12.58

Total Value $63.88

Quite a high dollar value,

as always, we each have our own personal value for each of the products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

$30 bucks for that teeny pot of gel liner? Yikes!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

Yep, it's too bad because I really love the liner and would love to have the purple, blue, and green ones...but not for $30 apiece...(anyone know of any good colored gel liners that are a little more affordable??)

After trying everything, I'm happy with the bag. Love the liner and primer, like the mascara, and will likely use the golds occasionally. Not an exciting bag, but a useful one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 13, 2013)

I went all mardi gras with my eyeshadows today at work and I used the gold quad from the Ipsy bag for my inner corner yellow-gold section of my eye! Yay for Ipsy giving me the quad to use just in time lol





I did use the yellow first, then the gold on top of it to make it pop with more vibrancy!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> While I was hoping for the gray quad, I received the what I am now calling the Green Bay Packers quad. Good thing I am a die hard Packer fan!!


 Hahaha, that's the first thing I thought of too &amp; that's the quad I got! Also, excited to see another Packer fan on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, it's too bad because I really love the liner and would love to have the purple, blue, and green ones...but not for $30 apiece...(anyone know of any good colored gel liners that are a little more affordable??)
> 
> After trying everything, I'm happy with the bag. Love the liner and primer, like the mascara, and will likely use the golds occasionally. Not an exciting bag, but a useful one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I had a L'Oreal dark purple gel eyeliner that I liked a few years ago.  I've only been using the higher end stuff for the past year or so.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love that! It looks so glam!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Yep, it's too bad because I really love the liner and would love to have the purple, blue, and green ones...but not for $30 apiece...(anyone know of any good colored gel liners that are a little more affordable??) After trying everything, I'm happy with the bag. Love the liner and primer, like the mascara, and will likely use the golds occasionally. Not an exciting bag, but a useful one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Avon has one thats not too bad. I liked loreal best until we got this one. I usually use purples and those are the only gels ive found.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 13, 2013)

I didn't really want the gold quad but I'm pleasantly surprised this morning! I put the goldish color on the lid, the olive on the outer V, the other gold in the center of the eye and it's really, really pretty! I'm a fan!

The mascara is okay. It goes on wonderfully. No clumps at all and blackens the lashes well but I couldn't get any length or volume from it. I'm still loving theBalm Bodybuilder. I'll probably purchase that once I run out of the 5 open tubes I currently have.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Feb bag is sold out? I want to resubscribe for March (Please don't start hating on me for canceling. I had my reasons.) but I don't want to risk getting the Feb bag.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it!! Good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you.



> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the Feb bag is sold out? I want to resubscribe for March (Please don't start hating on me for canceling. I had my reasons.) but I don't want to risk getting the Feb bag.


 People are on the waitlist now, so I would assume they are sold out.


----------



## casey anne (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha, that's the first thing I thought of too &amp; that's the quad I got! Also, excited to see another Packer fan on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love it!!


----------



## stephrae13 (Feb 13, 2013)

Is anyone on the west coast still waiting to receive theirs? Mine says "accepted shipment" in NC but its been like that since Friday... I'm getting annoyed.


----------



## EllynoUta (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stephrae13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone on the west coast still waiting to receive theirs? Mine says "accepted shipment" in NC but its been like that since Friday... I'm getting annoyed.


 still waiting on mine. (California), but it looks like it'll be here today or no later than tomorrow.


----------



## stephrae13 (Feb 13, 2013)

> still waiting on mine. (California), but it looks like it'll be here today or no later than tomorrow.


 Oh. Yeah I'm in SoCal and I'm hoping mines just not updating, and really it's on it's way. :/ hopefully something will happen soon!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 13, 2013)

Never to young to learn how to blend your colors! hahaha  They're such sweet little monsters at that age. I kinda miss it.



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's another brilliant look from the gold quad, brought to you by my 3-year-old son.  It's what I deserve for leaving it out after taking pics for my blog review!  Lucky for him, I wasn't too thrilled with the colors.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the Feb bag is sold out? I want to resubscribe for March (Please don't start hating on me for canceling. I had my reasons.) but I don't want to risk getting the Feb bag.


If i were you I would sign up now. Ive been on the wait list since the end of January and wasn't able to get the February bag even signing up before hand.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, it's too bad because I really love the liner and would love to have the purple, blue, and green ones...but not for $30 apiece...(anyone know of any good colored gel liners that are a little more affordable??)
> 
> After trying everything, I'm happy with the bag. Love the liner and primer, like the mascara, and will likely use the golds occasionally. Not an exciting bag, but a useful one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol $30 is way OP'd I know Coastal Scents sell gel eyeliners I think XD


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, it's too bad because I really love the liner and would love to have the purple, blue, and green ones...but not for $30 apiece...(anyone know of any good colored gel liners that are a little more affordable??)
> 
> After trying everything, I'm happy with the bag. Love the liner and primer, like the mascara, and will likely use the golds occasionally. Not an exciting bag, but a useful one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybelline Eye Studio Gel Eyeliner has worked great for me, the brush that comes with them is very precise.

I've used Tarte Amazonian Clay gel liner before but they were super smudgey.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 13, 2013)

I had to dig through my inbox to find the shipping email.  I didn't realize Ipsy shipped from Providence, RI.  According to their website, they're located in CA.  My bag was shipped from Providence, RI today, which means I should be getting it tomorrow or Friday.  I'm not really looking forward to anything but the eyeshadow.

Stupid question: I got 2 lash cards from Beauty Army (I've never tried them before).  I noticed that it says on the container that you should only use a lash card once.  That seems a bit wasteful.  If you clean it, could you use it more than once?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to dig through my inbox to find the shipping email.  I didn't realize Ipsy shipped from Providence, RI.  According to their website, they're located in CA.  My bag was shipped from Providence, RI today, which means I should be getting it tomorrow or Friday.  I'm not really looking forward to anything but the eyeshadow.
> 
> Stupid question: I got 2 lash cards from Beauty Army (I've never tried them before).  I noticed that it says on the container that you should only use a lash card once.  That seems a bit wasteful.  If you clean it, could you use it more than once?


 I don't see why not...as long as your hands are clean, and you're wiping off any residue. I think they only say that to avoid someone putting a dirty one on their eye, getting an infection, and suing. I have a reusable lash guard from Starlooks, I don't see how that's any different.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, good call! I can get the whole set of 5 colors for $22.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's a good deal too XD it's like $4 ea!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't see why not...as long as your hands are clean, and you're wiping off any residue. I think they only say that to avoid someone putting a dirty one on their eye, getting an infection, and suing. I have a reusable lash guard from Starlooks, I don't see how that's any different.


 You have the plastic one right? I got one on ebay I think sent from china, and I just wash it every time after using it with brush cleanser and warm water XD and regarding the lash card, I'd say just clean the residue with a paper towelette or something.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't see why not...as long as your hands are clean, and you're wiping off any residue. I think they only say that to avoid someone putting a dirty one on their eye, getting an infection, and suing. I have a reusable lash guard from Starlooks, I don't see how that's any different.


 Thank you!  I was planning on trying it today or tomorrow, but I didn't want to have to toss it after just one use.  It makes sense that they're trying to avoid any sort of legal issues as far as eye infections are concerned.


----------



## katcole (Feb 13, 2013)

Im  in  Wyoming  and my  notice said  its here  wooo hoo


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 13, 2013)

I did an eye look with the gold-toned palette and I'm pretty happy with it! The shadows are very pigmented, but apply pretty nice. Here is my "Look" I am uploading a video to youtube, but that will probably take a few hours to load. Here's a pic.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, it's too bad because I really love the liner and would love to have the purple, blue, and green ones...but not for $30 apiece...(anyone know of any good colored gel liners that are a little more affordable??)
> 
> After trying everything, I'm happy with the bag. Love the liner and primer, like the mascara, and will likely use the golds occasionally. Not an exciting bag, but a useful one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 BH Cosmetics has their gel liners on sale this week for 3.50 each and they have 25 colors.  At 3.50 each they are still cheaper than the Coastal Scents set for 21.95.  But using the 25% off code, they would be 16.46 for the set and  3.29 each in the set.  So those are the options for the cheaper versions.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did an eye look with the gold-toned palette and I'm pretty happy with it! The shadows are very pigmented, but apply pretty nice. Here is my "Look" I am uploading a video to youtube, but that will probably take a few hours to load. Here's a pic.


Gorgeous! Love the lipcolor with it too!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Oh my! That's a lot of colors!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love the lipcolor with it too!


 thanks so much! I had to tone it down a bit for work though haha.


----------



## katelynbby (Feb 13, 2013)

My review of the products in this month's bag.  Keep in mind I'm comparing the quality of these products to some products I already own, many of which are higher-end.  But this is how I personally determine whether or not to repurchase:

*Pixi Primer: * Very much a dud.  It felt like it took a lot to cover my face and my skin didn't feel gorgeously silky like it does with my other face primers.  I didn't notice any shrinking of my (admittedly large) pores on my nose, but I did notice that the skin there looked thin, crinkly and awful after I applied the primer.  It flaked later on in the day.  Not normally something that happens to my skin, either.  Even if it was not what caused my skin to flake I have two other primers that outclass this one.  My *Smashbox Photoready Primer *gives me gorgeous skin without a lot of product and my *Benefit Porefessional* really does hide my pores and help make-up stay on my under-eye area while providing a smidge of coverage. 

*Lash Cards:*  Have not yet used.  I've never had a problem applying mascara, probably because I have deep-set eyes.

*Coastal Scents Quad -GOLD:*  These were definitely intended for a warmer skin tone.  I swept the matte yellow on the inner corner of my eye and under the brow, patted the lighter gold shade on the lid and used the more orange-bronze shade to define my outer crease very slightly.  I then smudged the dark olive shade on the upper outer corner of my lid close to the lashline and a quarter of the way down across my lower lashline. 

This was not a bold or smokey look by any means, but my traditional matte/shimmer technique for defining my eyes.  And it still looked gaudy and awful.  The colors blended well and there surprisingly was not any fallout, but the shades themselves looked ruddy and brought out the yellow tones in my under-eye area.  No bueno!  I have green eyes and typically adore gold shades, but these just had too much yellow and orange in them to work for me. 

*Mirabella Gel Liner in Black: * I do think this is a great quality gel liner -smooth, richly pigmented, non-flakey.  However, I just do not think gel liners are for me.  I much prefer the thin, idiot-proof liquid pen format of my *Lorac Front of the Line Pro Liquid Liner* that's shape and thinness allow me to apply it at a more comfortable angle.  The gel liner, even with my thinnest angled brush, just wanted to go on thick and the brush fought to weave behind my large lashes because it had to be held more perpendicular to my lids.  I also noticed after a few minutes that the color feathered and bled into my eyeshadow.  I cannot be sure if this was the liner itself or something problematic with the shadow. 

*POP Beauty Mascara:*  I have used drugstore 'scaras better than this.  The brush was too huge for my round eyes and it made it impossible for me to get close to the roots, and the formula way too thick.  It clumped like a mofo, and the bristles were too thickly packed to separate my long, already thick lashes.  The mascara also had that nasty habit of sitting in a little ball on the tips of my lashes, wtf. I went for a double-coat, since I recognized that this was meant to be a mascara for very bold lash looks, but it was too dry and thick a formula for multiple coats -my lashes were cemented with the stuff and wound not bend or move nicely so that more could be applied.  As said, I already have thick, long lashes so my ideal mascaras have slightly wetter formulas that coat evenly, separate lashes and provide just enough structure to lift and maintain a curl (*The Balm What's Your Type: The Body Builder* is so far my HG mascara for all these reasons, only outmatched in the curl department by *Lorac Multiplex 3D Lashes* mascara).  No amount of attention or fixing up with my lash combs could make this mascara not look like anything other than black paste on my lashes. 

So, I ended up not liking anything in my bag.  I even thought the bag itself was kind of boring.  Still, I got to try products (including a new-for-me product, gel liner) that all went together in a single look and they are all big enough sizes that they will make my mother and sisters happy when I give them away.  I got what I wanted out of this bag, which was the opportunity to try out some new, high end make-up.  I just won't be repurchasing these in full-size.  &lt;3


----------



## tulosai (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't really want the gold quad but I'm pleasantly surprised this morning! I put the goldish color on the lid, the olive on the outer V, the other gold in the center of the eye and it's really, really pretty! I'm a fan!
> 
> The mascara is okay. It goes on wonderfully. No clumps at all and blackens the lashes well but I couldn't get any length or volume from it. I'm still loving theBalm Bodybuilder. I'll probably purchase that once I run out of the 5 open tubes I currently have.


 Yeah I am also unexpectedly delighted with the gold quad.  Put on the goldish color (not the yellow, the gold) all by itself intending to do some heavy blending but liked it enough that I just left it on by itself for today.  I would not have expected it to work with my coloring at all so overall I'm pretty delighted.

Liking the mascara so far.  It does make my lower lashes pop.


----------



## katcole (Feb 13, 2013)

I did get my bag today. I made a rough video as I unbagged but Mehh,it was my first and doubt it will go public. OK on to the review,overall I think it was worth the ten dollars.  The shadows are tiny tiny but I will get alot of use,I was uber sad I wanted the other quad but hey its OK. They feel really smooth on my hand but did nothing for my hands,so maybe when they go on my darker skins eyelids with the primer they will OK. The liner felt soft and even though it is really black , I wont need but one layer. The primer is really watery but its a nice color,I don't use primer so I'm not sure what it is suppose to feel like. The mascara i drug on the edge of the top and wipe most off, I like it but I do see how it could be clumpy,you might need to take a clean brush and run it through your lashes, I tried the primer and  shadow, just now,. The gold looks good against my hazel eyes, made them green but on my dark skin on my upper eye lid it makes me look sick,I need to really conceal the yucky darker skin. OK  after trying all of it , I like it, I dont love it but I like it. The bag is a cheap black shiny thing, but its cute. Not oxblood,that would have saved it , So as a beginner I'm very happy I get to try better quality items then I normally would in life.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 13, 2013)

>


 What site is that?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 13, 2013)

What site is that gel liner pic?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry for the double post. Thanks zadidoll.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 13, 2013)

Zadi is correct it is BH Cosmetics, they are having a Valentine's Day sale through Valentine's Day.


----------



## doziedoz (Feb 13, 2013)

UGH. Still No bag, and the USPS page's only input was 2/7 saying they are making a label.  I usually get ipsy before birch box.. Birchbox came Monday.  Grrrr..


----------



## cheetahchirps (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I would share an eye look that I put together from my Feb Ipsy bag.
> 
> ...


That looks so beautiful on you! I would have loved that. I got the yellow (ewww) and there are too many warm tones in a couple of the others, but maybe the gold will work. The mascara was smudgy, not as bad as Bad Gal but not good either. It definitely is a formulation to avoid. I can see why they included the lash cards! Disappointing bag, and I hate patent leather looking plastic, but I'm over it. On to next month.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 13, 2013)

My quad broke in the mail and the black eyeshadow went everywhere in the bag and on my hands. I emailed them, hopefully I get a replacement. The lining of the bag is covered in black eyeshadow dust


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My quad broke in the mail and the black eyeshadow went everywhere in the bag and on my hands. I emailed them, hopefully I get a replacement. The lining of the bag is covered in black eyeshadow dust


That's a bummer! I'm sure they'll replace it.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My quad broke in the mail and the black eyeshadow went everywhere in the bag and on my hands. I emailed them, hopefully I get a replacement. The lining of the bag is covered in black eyeshadow dust


 They're pretty good about replacements but keep in mind it won't be immediate.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2013)

I am in SD and got mine today.  No idea what colors as my husband took the mail to work with him and won't be home until 6:30pm!

Hubby came home.  I got the golds.  Had the golds in my glam room.



> Originally Posted by *stephrae13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh. Yeah I'm in SoCal and I'm hoping mines just not updating, and really it's on it's way. :/ hopefully something will happen soon!





> Originally Posted by *stephrae13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone on the west coast still waiting to receive theirs? Mine says "accepted shipment" in NC but its been like that since Friday... I'm getting annoyed.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2013)

I like Essence from ulta.com.  They are $3.50.  Color selection is limited (black, gray and purple) but I love them more than I love my MAC gel liners.
If you like fun colors check out Makeup Geek.  They are $7.99 and they have some cool colors!


> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, it's too bad because I really love the liner and would love to have the purple, blue, and green ones...but not for $30 apiece...(anyone know of any good colored gel liners that are a little more affordable??)
> 
> After trying everything, I'm happy with the bag. Love the liner and primer, like the mascara, and will likely use the golds occasionally. Not an exciting bag, but a useful one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (Feb 13, 2013)

Whoo! Got my bag today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm proud to stay that I was able to be mostly spoiler-free this month! I accidentally saw the eyeshadow preview, but otherwise didn't see the rest. Since there are 500+ unread posts for me, so forgive me if it's already been asked. I know that the eyeliner was full size, but what was the other one, if there was one? Hopefully I'll be able to post my review for this month's GlamBag on my blog in the upcoming days.

On another note... Another plain bag...?! Really...?! Sigh, they really need to bring some patterns to the future bags. Because it's made of vinyl or some kind of plastic, it felt and looked rather cheap. Did anyone else's bag have a plastic smell to it? It's not overpowering, but it's definitely noticeable. I hope it goes away with time.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes!  Mine smelled weird and plasticky.  Not overwhelmingly strong but noticeable.  Also side note the "glue/adhesive" this month was weird.  more like tape and was not super stuck down like usual.  It acutally peeled very strangely with the tape part sticking down but thinning out like saran wrap.  Contents were fine but the adhesive did not seem to be as strong as past months!



> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoo! Got my bag today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm proud to stay that I was able to be mostly spoiler-free this month! I accidentally saw the eyeshadow preview, but otherwise didn't see the rest. Since there are 500+ unread posts for me, so forgive me if it's already been asked. I know that the eyeliner was full size, but what was the other one, if there was one? Hopefully I'll be able to post my review for this month's GlamBag on my blog in the upcoming days.
> 
> On another note... Another plain bag...?! Really...?! Sigh, they really need to bring some patterns to the future bags. Because it's made of vinyl or some kind of plastic, it felt and looked rather cheap. Did anyone else's bag have a plastic smell to it? It's not overpowering, but it's definitely noticeable. I hope it goes away with time.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that the eyeliner was full size, but what was the other one, if there was one?


 I think the mascara was full sized..


----------



## pengutango (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the mascara was full sized..


 That was my guess for the 2nd full size, but I really had no idea. XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!  Mine smelled weird and plasticky.  Not overwhelmingly strong but noticeable.  Also side note the "glue/adhesive" this month was weird.  more like tape and was not super stuck down like usual.  It acutally peeled very strangely with the tape part sticking down but thinning out like saran wrap.  Contents were fine but the adhesive did not seem to be as strong as past months!


 I noticed that too, it opened easily


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

^ That's weird, my pink envelope was very hard to get un-stuck lol


----------



## trekkersangel (Feb 13, 2013)

I got my shipping email last week but its not updating &amp; estimated delivery date is February 19th! That feels like an eternity away. I'm in Virginia. It's crazy how there seems to be no rhyme or reason to how they ship. I want to play with my goodies &amp; am jealous of all of you that already have yours!


----------



## pengutango (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!  Mine smelled weird and plasticky.  Not overwhelmingly strong but noticeable.  Also side note the "glue/adhesive" this month was weird.  more like tape and was not super stuck down like usual.  It acutally peeled very strangely with the tape part sticking down but thinning out like saran wrap.  Contents were fine but the adhesive did not seem to be as strong as past months!


 Indeed, indeed! Hm, I didn't really notice a different in the adhesive... then again I tend to just rip every bag open with almost no difficulty... XD

Quote:

Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I got my shipping email last week but its not updating &amp; estimated delivery date is February 19th! That feels like an eternity away. I'm in Virginia. It's crazy how there seems to be no rhyme or reason to how they ship. I want to play with my goodies &amp; am jealous of all of you that already have yours! 
I'm surprised that you haven't gotten yours yet since you're closer to NC than I am, and I'm in CT. At least you have an estimated date, since my tracking code was pretty much useless since it gave no useful info. Hopefully you'll get yours soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My review of the products in this month's bag.  Keep in mind I'm comparing the quality of these products to some products I already own, many of which are higher-end.  But this is how I personally determine whether or not to repurchase:
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry to hear you didn't like it! I absolutely loved everything, including the bag itself! I think it's funny how some products work great on some people are not so great for others, such as Pixi and Pop Beauty....the Pixi actually made a huge difference on me. I put it on first, then L'Oreal's Magic BB Cream and it made my skin look more matte and even toned and it kept my makeup smooth throughout the day. The Pop Beauty (although it did not work as well as my current favorite mascara as far as length was concerned) gave me tons of volume when I layered it, and did not clump at all...maybe you got a bad batch of the mascara?

I'm not sure how deep set eyes are bad for lash cards??? I have fairly deep set eyes and I NEED to use the lash cards since I easily get mascara on my eyelid because of that.

I received the gold quad as well, and I usually prefer cool tones...I'm very pale with brownish red hair so I can go both ways depending on what I'm wearing, but what I ended up doing is separating the quad and using the colors with other shadows...like the pale yellow under a gold, the olive with some green shades etc.

Hopefully the next bad will work better for you, it's just no fun to have a hit and miss with all products!


----------



## freddygirl (Feb 13, 2013)

Shoot



> Indeed, indeed! Hm, I didn't really notice a different in the adhesive... then again I tend to just rip every bag open with almost no difficulty... XD I'm surprised that you haven't gotten yours yet since you're closer to NC than I am, and I'm in CT. At least you have an estimated date, since my tracking code was pretty much useless since it gave no useful info. Hopefully you'll get yours soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


! Shoot! I'm IN NC &amp; still haven't gotten mine. Got the shipping email on Saturday. It said it was out for delivery today but I noticed it had the wrong zip code on it. Then it updated that it went back to the USPS sorting facility. Who know when it'll ever get to me.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 14, 2013)

I did a "look" if you have time check it out.


----------



## pengutango (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Shoot
> 
> !
> ...


 Whoa! That's crazy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh the joy of the post office... XP Hope you get yours soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey girls, I have two CS sample quads I received from purchases and the one that just came in the Ipsy glambag...I was wondering...can you request them from Coastal Scents? Or do you only get them with purchase? One of the ones I had a fourth that was GORGEOUS and it busted into toooo many little pieces to try to put back together (even with rubbing alcohol) and I wanted to see if I could get it again. Or others...they're so awesome and I have a Z Palette to put them on!


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't tried most of the items in the bag yet, but I really liked everything that came and I'll definitely be trying it all. I did just try to MicaBeauty gel liner and having used gel liner previously, I wasn't too thrilled with it. It's very pigmented, which is nice, but it doesn't really have a gel texture, it's more like a cream liner. I dunno, it didn't go on as smoothly as I would have liked, I much prefer Stila's Smudge Pots or Maybelline Eye Studio gel liners. I think I'm kind of alone in that criticism of the liner.


----------



## kweenah (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *doziedoz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH. Still No bag, and the USPS page's only input was 2/7 saying they are making a label.  I usually get ipsy before birch box.. Birchbox came Monday.  Grrrr..


 ME TOO! I hope they just forgot to scan the bags...


----------



## girlwithclass (Feb 14, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday and was way more excited to try the products than I initially thought I would be!
I finally got my blog post up and had some time earlier to play with the products. 




 I received the coastal scents sample set called 'In The Spotlight' (which had the yellow/gold) so here is the quick look I put together:


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks good. LOVE the kitty eye.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 14, 2013)

That is beautiful !!!



> I got my bag yesterday and was way more excited to try the products than I initially thought I would be! I finally got my blog post up and had some time earlier to play with the products.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## page5 (Feb 14, 2013)

> I got my bag yesterday and was way more excited to try the products than I initially thought I would be! I finally got my blog post up and had some time earlier to play with the products.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â I received the coastal scents sample set called 'In The Spotlight' (which had the yellow/gold) so here is the quick look I put together:


 Beautiful look


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 14, 2013)

I looooove it.  I'm going to kidnap you and have you teach me how to do eyeliner 







> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag yesterday and was way more excited to try the products than I initially thought I would be!
> I finally got my blog post up and had some time earlier to play with the products.
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 14, 2013)

I actually kinda like the bag this month!   Products on the other hand, not sure yet.


----------



## katcole (Feb 14, 2013)

Very pretty,I love your eyeliner. I have the same color of eyes as you but my upper lids are are so dark,your makeup  is so pretty. Your eyes and eyebrows are so pretty also.

Speaking of eyebrows all of you ladies eyebrows look so pretty. I'm so jealous, I get mine done a franchise, but they last few ladies messed them up. I have one eye brow missing about a quarter inch of hair,some how  years ago it went missing and then my hair is course and I have grey in my brows,and peach fuzz on the side of my face. Ive tried to draw them in but look like a really bad made up clown, but It seems I put on all my makeup to heavy,. I thought of going to  a expensive salon and get them done once to see what they can do. 

Oh I cried in my new makeup and slept in it, Im amazed it looks pretty good  still lol just a little smeared.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag yesterday and was way more excited to try the products than I initially thought I would be!
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous! Your eyeliner is flawless! I am going to try to borrow this look tomorrow. &lt;3


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2013)

Le sigh.  I just checked my tracking.  The electronic shipping information was transmitted on the 7th.  That's it.  After last month's debacle with Glossybox, I'm a bit nervous this one never got sent, either.  On the up side, I'm actually not too enthused about anything other than the bag itself, so it's not like my Birchbox where I was anxiously awaiting that fantastic green polish.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Le sigh.  I just checked my tracking.  The electronic shipping information was transmitted on the 7th.  That's it.  After last month's debacle with Glossybox, I'm a bit nervous this one never got sent, either.  On the up side, I'm actually not too enthused about anything other than the bag itself, so it's not like my Birchbox where I was anxiously awaiting that fantastic green polish.


 Ditto. I'll email them to find out what's going on.


----------



## yoru (Feb 14, 2013)

Is it me or they haven't been responding to emails? I cancelled the sub and still got charged and got a tracking. I emailed last week but haven't heard back. Should I just open a dispute?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 14, 2013)

Bag is at the house but I haven't opened it yet ;


----------



## girlwithclass (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous! Your eyeliner is flawless! I am going to try to borrow this look tomorrow. &lt;3





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks good. LOVE the kitty eye.





> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That is beautiful !!!





> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beautiful look





> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looooove it.  I'm going to kidnap you and have you teach me how to do eyeliner





> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very pretty,I love your eyeliner. I have the same color of eyes as you but my upper lids are are so dark,your makeup  is so pretty. Your eyes and eyebrows are so pretty also.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much everyone! 



 



 





Eyeliner seriously takes me fooorever! But this MicaBeauty gel liner is magical!! I used my bdellium tools (green bambu) liner/brow #760 brush to apply - it's super tiny and thin which makes it SO much easier to do more precise lines!

As for my eyebrows.. I've been trying to grow them out for the past year and a half :X  I use to over tweeze them like crazy and they were so thin :/ now I just try to refrain and pluck only the 'strays' that grow in.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 14, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday, but finally opened it today! I received the yellow quad, which I love (of course minus the pale yellow). Those other shades are beautiful. I did use the ipsy25 code at CS and ordered the Sweetheart Collection promotion! This bag is okay, but mine looks "dirty" so I'm meh on it. I think a brush roll would be a nice bag idea, although they wouldn't really have anywhere to put the samples then.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 15, 2013)

That is so beautiful I love the eye liner!!!!


----------



## lovelockdown (Feb 15, 2013)

My only tracking update is "Electronic Shipping Info Received" from February 7th, nothing afterwards. should I wait it out or contact them? never had this problem with Ipsy before. =/


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 15, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday.  The first thing I did was unwrap the mascara so I could check out the brush.  I wasn't impressed.  It went right in the trash can.  I got the VIB Tarte Trio from Sephora and love the eyelash primer and mascara.  Judging by the reviews on here, the Pop mascara wasn't worth it.  I got the golden eyeshadow quad and am quite pleased with it.  I only liked 2 of the colors in my previous CS quad and I like 3 in this one (everything but that yellow).  I'm counting that as a win.  I'm going to test out the primer later today.  I used Benefit's The Porefessional yesterday and didn't notice any real difference between that and the Clinique one I have.  I don't have high hopes for the Pixi primer, but part of me is hoping to be impressed.  I'm tempted to try the eyeliner, but if I try everything tomorrow, I won't have anything new to play with for the rest of the month.  I'm not entirely sure how I feel about the bag yet, but I do hope they'll have a bag with some sort of pattern and color next month.


----------



## freddygirl (Feb 15, 2013)

Finally!!! Got my bag after it traveled more than it should have ðŸ˜¤ Got the golden palette, which I was really hoping I'd get. I've never tried yellow or gold shadow before &amp; it turns out I really like it!


----------



## tulosai (Feb 15, 2013)

So I've played around with/ tried all the items more now and this is what I think:

The primer is take it or leave it for me.  No problems with it but also don't really see any 'results'. I would not buy it again.   I don't use primer in general and this is not the product that has convinced me I should use it.

The eye shadow quad I unexpectedly LOVE.  I have made 3 unique looks so far with it, and think I can make more.  It actually works fine with my coloring and using th epale yellow as a base makes the colors pop.  I will probably buy from Costal Scents with the coupon code.

The mascara is so-so.  I would definitely not buy more but I will probably use the tube.  It is clumpier than I'd like and flecks do get onto my skin which is not cool.  It does make my lashes look longer.

The lash cards are pointless and ridiculous but it was nice to get to try them.

I like the eyeliner but probably won't buy more simply because of the price point.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 15, 2013)

I got my bag- got the gold pallete which I really do like. I did a look today- however my stinky camera phone is not doing me justice. Maybe I will try tomorrow morning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 15, 2013)

Did everyone see the invitation to the Ipsy beauty conference in LA?


----------



## OiiO (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow, these colors look absolutely fantastic on you!

I'll be stealing the look if I get the same quad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag yesterday and was way more excited to try the products than I initially thought I would be!
> I finally got my blog post up and had some time earlier to play with the products.
> ...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone see the invitation to the Ipsy beauty conference in LA?


 I did- is anyone really going to go?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did- is anyone really going to go?


 LOL not me. First of all, I'm on the east coast, and if I were to use my valuable vacation time it would not be to go to LA or a beauty conference.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL not me. First of all, I'm on the east coast, and if I were to use my valuable vacation time it would not be to go to LA or a beauty conference.


 Ditto. As much as I would like to go, I just started a new job and I work weekends.  I'm on work probation for six months, so yeahhhhh, lol


----------



## tulosai (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL not me. First of all, I'm on the east coast, and if I were to use my valuable vacation time it would not be to go to LA or a beauty conference.


 +2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2013)

It's the week before E3 and about three before PHAMExpo which I've already booked hotels and flights for those so at this time going to that is tentative for me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 15, 2013)

I would go, if I was on the West coast, but I'm not, oh well


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 15, 2013)

sooooo, I got the gray quad :| let's try to make this work haha


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag yesterday.  The first thing I did was unwrap the mascara so I could check out the brush.  I wasn't impressed.  It went right in the trash can.  I got the VIB Tarte Trio from Sephora and love the eyelash primer and mascara.  Judging by the reviews on here, the Pop mascara wasn't worth it.  I got the golden eyeshadow quad and am quite pleased with it.  I only liked 2 of the colors in my previous CS quad and I like 3 in this one (everything but that yellow).  I'm counting that as a win.  I'm going to test out the primer later today.  I used Benefit's The Porefessional yesterday and didn't notice any real difference between that and the Clinique one I have.  I don't have high hopes for the Pixi primer, but part of me is hoping to be impressed.  I'm tempted to try the eyeliner, but if I try everything tomorrow, I won't have anything new to play with for the rest of the month.  I'm not entirely sure how I feel about the bag yet, but I do hope they'll have a bag with some sort of pattern and color next month.


Aw you tossed the mascara?! Should've sent it to me, I LOVED it! Or gifted it to someone


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sooooo, I got the gray quad :| let's try to make this work haha


 I got it too! I would have been fine w either one, cuz I honestly don't think I have issues with any color. For eyeshadow at least, for lips...well that's a different story. But the gray one is really easy to work with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll post my "look" later...when I narrow down from the 200+ pictures I have lmao XD


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sooooo, I got the gray quad :| let's try to make this work haha


The grey quad is reaaaally pretty paired with some lavenders/purples


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag yesterday. * The first thing I did was unwrap the mascara so I could check out the brush.  I wasn't impressed.  It went right in the trash can.*  I got the VIB Tarte Trio from Sephora and love the eyelash primer and mascara.  Judging by the reviews on here, the Pop mascara wasn't worth it.  I got the golden eyeshadow quad and am quite pleased with it.  I only liked 2 of the colors in my previous CS quad and I like 3 in this one (everything but that yellow).  I'm counting that as a win.  I'm going to test out the primer later today.  I used Benefit's The Porefessional yesterday and didn't notice any real difference between that and the Clinique one I have.  I don't have high hopes for the Pixi primer, but part of me is hoping to be impressed.  I'm tempted to try the eyeliner, but if I try everything tomorrow, I won't have anything new to play with for the rest of the month.  I'm not entirely sure how I feel about the bag yet, but I do hope they'll have a bag with some sort of pattern and color next month.


  Brush problems really are easy fixes - use a brush wand you like from a different mascara. For all you know you may have liked the formulation. I have a few mascaras that I'm not crazy about the brush but love the formulation and a couple that I love the brush but hate the formulation.

Another thing about mascaras - if you don't like it as a mascara try it as an eyeliner. It's safe for the eyes already since it's a mascara and all you need is an eyeliner brush.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> The grey quad is reaaaally pretty paired with some lavenders/purples


 Okay, I hadn't been looking forward to this bag because I like color but hate yellow. But I wear a *lot* of purple, so now I'm excited and hoping I get that one rather than the yellow (which won't work for my anyway even if I liked yellow because I need to stick to cool colors. Actually, that might be *why* I dislike yellow as much as I do!). But! I'm still waiting for my bag. Sad panda over here.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the week before E3 and about three before PHAMExpo which I've already booked hotels and flights for those so at this time going to that is tentative for me.


 
That PHAMExpo sounds like fun. I really want to attend one of these some day, which one is the best that you have gone to (or at least would be more for my money- ha).


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 15, 2013)

im gonna play with it in a bit :]


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2013)

This is PHAMExpo's first expo so I have no idea how it's going to be. The person who is putting it together is a former staff member from Make-Up Artists Magazine and so she use to help run IMATS. As of right now I know numerous of my favorite vendors (and friends who own companies) will be exhibiting there. They also are taking IMATS LA's former dates so those who missed IMATS LA in January will want to go to this.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Zadi! My bf goes out of the country a lot- so hopefully some of his trips will coincide with this and I will go!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw you tossed the mascara?! Should've sent it to me, I LOVED it! Or gifted it to someone


 I didn't think anyone would want it after I opened it.  I didn't use it, but I did take the plastic wrapping off.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Brush problems really are easy fixes - use a brush wand you like from a different mascara. For all you know you may have liked the formulation. I have a few mascaras that I'm not crazy about the brush but love the formulation and a couple that I love the brush but hate the formulation.
> ...


 Would you happen to know if you could just purchase a mascara wand without the mascara?


----------



## JC327 (Feb 15, 2013)

Still waiting for my January and February Ipsy bag. My bags always seem to come a month or more late.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bluelion (Feb 15, 2013)

Sally's Beauty Supply sell disposable spoolies in bulk. But I don't think I've ever seen specific mascara wands for sale by itself.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 15, 2013)

That is a great tip ! thanks



> Â Brush problems really are easy fixes - use a brush wand you like from a different mascara. For all you know you may have liked the formulation. I have a few mascaras that I'm not crazy about the brush but love the formulation and a couple that I love the brush but hate the formulation. Another thing about mascaras - if you don't like it as a mascara try it as an eyeliner. It's safe for the eyes already since it's a mascara and all you need is an eyeliner brush.


----------



## lorizav (Feb 15, 2013)

I am trying to use the coastal scents coupon code and it is saying it is not valid, Has anyone else tried?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am trying to use the coastal scents coupon code and it is saying it is not valid, Has anyone else tried?


 It's case sensitive so make sure you're entering it as *ipsy25*.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 15, 2013)

Well I tried Kandee's look with the grey quad....and I looked like I've been punched in the face. I just don't understand makeup 






Plus, you know what's awesome.....putting on two full eyes of mascara, and sneezing.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I tried Kandee's look with the grey quad....and I looked like I've been punched in the face. I just don't understand makeup
> 
> ...


 Hahaha I do that all the time! And I also don't really understand eyeshadow - the colors are all so pretty but when I put them on I feel like a clown. I just stick to eyeliner and mascara.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 15, 2013)

Well, I tried the gold quad, liner and mascara this morning! I am actually pretty pleased with all three! I didn't have any running/smearing problems with either the mascara or the liner and the shadow held up nicely over my primer. I was worried that I would hate this quad but I ended up loving all of them except the pale matte yellow.



Ignore the redness and bags under my eyes, I have a 3 week old baby who is a nightowl. Lol


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, I tried the gold quad, liner and mascara this morning! I am actually pretty pleased with all three! I didn't have any running/smearing problems with either the mascara or the liner and the shadow held up nicely over my primer. I was worried that I would hate this quad but I ended up loving all of them except the pale matte yellow.
> 
> 
> ...


 This is absolutely beeyutifull!! My look definitely did not turn out that good.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm dying here. Still no bags and tracking only shows:

Electronic Shipping Info Received
February 07, 2013
I hate USPS.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying here. Still no bags and tracking only shows:
> 
> ...


 I'm in the same page w my LwF D: I think it's USPS being retarded that's it.


----------



## votedreads (Feb 15, 2013)

mine is unresponsive as well


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

Mine finally got scanned in last night after I emailed ipsy, and it was waiting for me when I got home from work today.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying here. Still no bags and tracking only shows:
> 
> ...


 Same here.

Though this is the first month I'm not overly excited to get my bag so I haven't been obsessively tracking like normal ;-)


----------



## JC327 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying here. Still no bags and tracking only shows:
> 
> ...


 Mine is showing the same thing, no updates since.


----------



## lovelockdown (Feb 15, 2013)

I was confused about the lack of updates last night, but remembered that they used to send the tracking number with the UPS link instead of USPS. If you type the tracking number onto the UPS site it should show something.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was confused about the lack of updates last night, but remembered that they used to send the tracking number with the UPS link instead of USPS. If you type the tracking number onto the UPS site it should show something.


 Pretty much the same info - nothing since the 6th.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, I gave the gold shadows one last shot today (attempt 4!) and I think I just need to give up and toss 'em. You ladies who posted looks look lovely in them, but they just look awful on me, and the olive has more fallout than any shadow I've ever tried and keeps ruining my face no matter how careful I try to be. Still like Coastal Scents, but these shades just aren't for me. Oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I tried Kandee's look with the grey quad....and I looked like I've been punched in the face. I just don't understand makeup
> 
> ...


 OMG, I have that problem whenever I try to emulate a smoky eye look :'( I've figured out how to do my shadow and still use dark colors (though brights still work best for me), but it makes me sad that I can't really follow tutorials or anything without looking like a fool...I don't know if it is my eye shape, or what...


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I tried Kandee's look with the grey quad....and I looked like I've been punched in the face. I just don't understand makeup
> 
> ...


 LOL same here. I have continuously failed when it comes to doing smokey eye or doing any other cool things with eye shadows. I can only do one color across my eye lid


----------



## TritonGirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Girls.

I've been lurking in the shadows for months, love reading your posts, do it every evening, so happy to know I'm not alone, I sub to Ipsy and Birchbox...like you underwhelmed with Birchbox lately.   But, this morning I thought I would see what was happening with you girls a little earlier today, and I had a message,  I had won a STARLOOKS BOX, has anyone else won one?? I have never won anything before,  they wanted some info and then they said they would be sending it out.....So Excited


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TritonGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Girls.
> 
> I've been lurking in the shadows for months, love reading your posts, do it every evening, so happy to know I'm not alone, I sub to Ipsy and Birchbox...like you underwhelmed with Birchbox lately.   But, this morning I thought I would see what was happening with you girls a little earlier today, and I had a message,  I had won a STARLOOKS BOX, has anyone else won one?? I have never won anything before,  they wanted some info and then they said they would be sending it out.....So Excited


 Yay! Welcome!  I won a Starlooks box too! (And I never win anything!).  The contest was originally for 20 winners, and Starlooks was really sweet and decided to send out 100! A lot of us are back on the original contest thread talking about it.  Congrats to you!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 16, 2013)

I received my Ipsy bag today (I am in Northern California) and I have to say I love everything! For the past two months, January and February, when the sneak peeks came out I wasn't too excited for either bag. Well once January was in my hand and I tried the products out I loved them. Same for February! I received the yellow quad which I was hoping I wouldn't receive... tried it out and loves it. My eyes are hazel and look really pretty with the colors. Love the eyeliner! Primer doesn't so anything for my pores but still works well and my foundation looks nice. Mascara isn't the beat I have used but its good and I will use it up. Definitely a lot more pleased once I tried the products and had them in hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katelynbby (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG, I have that problem whenever I try to emulate a smoky eye look :'( I've figured out how to do my shadow and still use dark colors (though brights still work best for me), but it makes me sad that I can't really follow tutorials or anything without looking like a fool...I don't know if it is my eye shape, or what...


I used to have the same problem.  My eyes are fairly dimensional (I guess that's the word - they have deep-set crease and not a lot of room between the top of my lid and my brow when open, so complex multi-shade looks are out. There just isn't any room!) so that always affected how smokey eyes looked on me.  I learned the best thing I could do was both apply and blend SLOWLY.  If I took the time and really thought about it as I applied, the smokey looks started looking better.  If I rushed I would end up muddying my shadow, forgetting to tap off excess shadow from my brush, flicking shadow off the brush and onto the wrong part of the eye while applying (like a sweeping broom!) or using a brush to blend or apply color that already had another color on it.  All great ways to screw up a smokey eye look. 

Also, brown smokey eyes are great to learn the techniques with -they are more forgiving.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katelynbby (Feb 16, 2013)

Lucky!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky!


 lol...it's fun when I want to do multi-color looks, but it's hard to figure out where the color should end, sometimes...don't want to look like Mimi from the drew carey show...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  lmao.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think my problem is that I have too much room! There is a LOT of space between my actual lid and my brows...


oh girl, I'm so jealous lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahh, don't be, I just want to be able to do a good smokey eye. And it's annoying...like, if I put a color on my browbone, there's a ton of space between the browbone and the crease. So I can never decide if it's better to have that space blank...or overdo the shadow...frustrating. And it's curved, kind of hooded...idk. Hard to explain. Here's a pic.


 Wow you do have a bunch of room! My brow bone and crease are so close lol Also love your necky!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahh, don't be, I just want to be able to do a good smokey eye. And it's annoying...like, if I put a color on my browbone, there's a ton of space between the browbone and the crease. So I can never decide if it's better to have that space blank...or overdo the shadow...frustrating. And it's curved, kind of hooded...idk. Hard to explain. Here's a pic.


Ooooo, I think that looks gorgeous! It is actually a good thing to have all that space, even though I know it seems hard with eyeshadows, but it makes your eyes look really wide awake (which is awesome, take it from someone who has melancholy looking eyes lol) &lt;3


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 16, 2013)

Off topic.... but here in Chicago we have a lovely store called Merz Apothecary. I stopped in to replenish my Klorane dry shampoo (free travel size with a full size product - bonus!)....anyhow I wound up spending some time in front of the Pacifica display and wound up purchasing a "try me" kit which contained the same size ipsy sample of body butter, full size color quench moisture lip tint and a full size roll-on perfume. Cost? $18! This is a great deal considering the tint is $9 and the perfume is $12 by themselves! I got the Ruby guava  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic.... but here in Chicago we have a lovely store called Merz Apothecary. I stopped in to replenish my Klorane dry shampoo (free travel size with a full size product - bonus!)....anyhow I wound up spending some time in front of the Pacifica display and wound up purchasing a "try me" kit which contained the same size ipsy sample of body butter, full size color quench moisture lip tint and a full size roll-on perfume. Cost? $18! This is a great deal considering the tint is $9 and the perfume is $12 by themselves! I got the Ruby guava


 Ooh, jealous...I'm so in love with the blood orange scent...I really want the perfume! But I have too many as it is...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 16, 2013)

I used the gold-toned palette today again and toned it down a bit from my previous look. I actually really like the colors! Excited for next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

that looks really cute! I like it ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

that looks really cute! I like it ^^


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2013)

That looks great on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think my problem is that I have too much room! There is a LOT of space between my actual lid and my brows...


I have the same problem!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kweenah (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received my Ipsy bag today (I am in Northern California) and I have to say I love everything! For the past two months, January and February, when the sneak peeks came out I wasn't too excited for either bag. Well once January was in my hand and I tried the products out I loved them. Same for February! I received the yellow quad which I was hoping I wouldn't receive... tried it out and loves it. My eyes are hazel and look really pretty with the colors. Love the eyeliner! Primer doesn't so anything for my pores but still works well and my foundation looks nice. Mascara isn't the beat I have used but its good and I will use it up. Definitely a lot more pleased once I tried the products and had them in hand


 

I was wondering was your shipping stuck on 2/7? Thank you! =]


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 17, 2013)

> I was wondering was your shipping stuck on 2/7? Thank you! =] Honestly I don't know. Usually I obsessively check my tracking but this time I was too buay and didn't pay attention to the tracking.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one...I feel so alone when I watch eye tutorials, lmao.


Me too! Makeup counter ladies never know what to do with me! That always makes me feel better and worse at the same time! haha


----------



## rigs32 (Feb 17, 2013)

I tried the eye liner last night and I loved how smooth the gel went on. Pencils sometimes catch as I draw the line and no such issue with the gel.


----------



## page5 (Feb 17, 2013)

> I tried the eye liner last night and I loved how smooth the gel went on. Pencils sometimes catch as I draw the line and no such issue with the gel.


 I'm impressed with the staying power of the liner too - it's my fav product this month.


----------



## nkjm (Feb 17, 2013)

um i kind of love the CS palette this time. It was quite literally...amazing. YAY IPSY bc i thought i'd be really disappointed with this month's bag but i actually really loved it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> um i kind of love the CS palette this time. It was quite literally...amazing. YAY IPSY bc i thought i'd be really disappointed with this month's bag but i actually really loved it.


 I loved both of them lmao I like my gray one, but when I saw the yellow one, OMG so pretty!



> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm impressed with the staying power of the liner too - it's my fav product this month.


 Mhm same here! I cried with it several times and it stayed pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 17, 2013)

Has anyone else had problems with the Pop mascara? I've worn it twice and have come home with a bunch of black under my eye- I thought it was weird my eye liner would smudge but now I think it was the mascara rubbing off or something? Am I alone?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 17, 2013)

I haven't had any problem yet with the mascara, been wearing it a few days now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with the Pop mascara? I've worn it twice and have come home with a bunch of black under my eye- I thought it was weird my eye liner would smudge but now I think it was the mascara rubbing off or something? Am I alone?


 I saw a couple of other ladies say they had the same problem...it's been fine for me, though.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't had any problem yet with the mascara, been wearing it a few days now.


 Same here, wore it twice so far and it hasn't given me any problems at all! I even cried while wearing it


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, wore it twice so far and it hasn't given me any problems at all! I even cried while wearing it


 Tears of joy I hope!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Tears of joy I hope!


 haha nah, but it's OK


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha nah, but it's OK


 Awwwww 




 *hugs* I hope there are no more tears for Gabi!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awwwww
> 
> ...


 hehe thx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ^^


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha nah, but it's OK






giving you hugs right now!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awww you guys are so nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just a softie, the bf's grandpa is passing and when I saw his wife crying her heart out because the love of her life is leaving, it broke my heart cuz I kinda put myself in her position. It was sad and sweet, they've been together 67 years! And she still loves him with all her heart! It was a movie moment for sure.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

I said I'd share my look, so here it is, I totally forgot. 









I applied Candlelight to the brow bone and inner corner, Ashen to my lid and blended Gunmetal on top of Incognito on my crease. The liner is not super black and dramatic, because I didn't want a super dramatic look.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 18, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Gorgeous!


 ty that means a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ashen seems to have fallen off or something lol


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 19, 2013)

So beautiful !



> I said I'd share my look, so here it is, I totally forgot.Â
> 
> 
> 
> I applied Candlelight to the brow bone and inner corner, Ashen to my lid and blended Gunmetal on top of Incognito on my crease. The liner is not super black and dramatic, because I didn't want a super dramatic look.Â


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like two of the four bags will be delivered today while the other two still have no movement. Really disliking UPS MI this month. What's the point of tracking when it's NOT being updated? I absolutely do not blame Ipsy for this since it's logistical problem which is the fault of UPS MI.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 19, 2013)

Gorgeous, Gabi!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 19, 2013)

Gabi, absolutely love love love that on you. 

*Sigh* I need help with my makeup looks lol!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So beautiful !





> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Gorgeous, Gabi!!





> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gabi, absolutely love love love that on you.
> 
> *Sigh* I need help with my makeup looks lol!


  thank you so much!! I'm so glad you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey ladies,

Wanted to comment on the mascara leaving the black under your eyes that someone posted from earlier.

Last night when I went to go wash my make up off I noticed the blackness under my eyes! Aaah I don't even know how long it was there. Eesh don't think I will be using that mascara anymore.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> ...


It does that when you put it on your bottom lashes, but I love the thickness that this mascara creates so I wear it on the top and a different one (or none for a babydoll look!) on the bottom


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It does that when you put it on your bottom lashes, but I love the thickness that this mascara creates so I wear it on the top and a different one (or none for a babydoll look!) on the bottom


 I did not even put it on my bottom lashes :


----------



## tulosai (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> ...


 Yeah I have worn it three times.  All three it made it through the day but then one night when I was home I watched an episode of a TV show and then afterwards it left a terribly raccoon like smudge under my right eye (the left was fine).  It was bizarre since I'd done nothing different that day and nothing during the show.  Either way it is not my fave mascara. I don't plan to finish the tube.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did not even put it on my bottom lashes :


Wow really? That's crazy! I've been using it since I received the bag (about a week ago) and I'm not getting any black circles, as long as I don't put it on bottom lashes...hmm...and I have a bad tendency to get the raccoon eyes from mascaras. Are you putting a powder/mineral powder/setting powder under your eyes? Maybe the formula differs slightly between batches? I'm sorry :-(


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow really? That's crazy! I've been using it since I received the bag (about a week ago) and I'm not getting any black circles, as long as I don't put it on bottom lashes...hmm...and I have a bad tendency to get the raccoon eyes from mascaras. Are you putting a powder/mineral powder/setting powder under your eyes? Maybe the formula differs slightly between batches? I'm sorry :-(


 I've just been using a BB cream under my eyes. Sigh I had tried it before and it was fine until last night.

Maybe just not for me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

that's so odd, I've tried it twice,maybe 3 times and no raccoon eyes for me. It's a gamble I guess.


----------



## msbelle (Feb 19, 2013)

Gabi your shadow looks lovely! I received the same colors so I'm going to try that look. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic.... but here in Chicago we have a lovely store called Merz Apothecary. I stopped in to replenish my Klorane dry shampoo (free travel size with a full size product - bonus!)....anyhow I wound up spending some time in front of the Pacifica display and wound up purchasing a "try me" kit which contained the same size ipsy sample of body butter, full size color quench moisture lip tint and a full size roll-on perfume. Cost? $18! This is a great deal considering the tint is $9 and the perfume is $12 by themselves! I got the Ruby guava


 I wonder if you're in my neck of the woods - I'm in Lincoln Square and regularly hit up Merz to sniff the samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gabi your shadow looks lovely! I received the same colors so I'm going to try that look. Thank you for posting.


 Thank you and you're welcome! Take pics and show us, please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katcole (Feb 19, 2013)

Ive used my mascara maybe three times since I got it and now  seems to have almost dried up.  I be sure and  close it tight when I'm done,so I dont know whats up.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've just been using a BB cream under my eyes. Sigh I had tried it before and it was fine until last night.
> ...


Try brushing a setting powder under your eyes where it's smudging ...that might help! I like to use Maybelline Translucent Mineral Powder.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive used my mascara maybe three times since I got it and now  seems to have almost dried up.  I be sure and  close it tight when I'm done,so I dont know whats up.


 Suggestion: Keep your mascaras (and gel liners) in a zip loc bag. Sometimes mascaras and gel liners dry out too fast.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 20, 2013)

That is a great tip thanks!



> Suggestion: Keep your mascaras (and gel liners) in a zip loc bag. Sometimes mascaras and gel liners dry out too fast.


----------



## beautybytarab (Feb 20, 2013)

What a great tip! I never thought of that!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 20, 2013)

When I scroll on the page fast it looks like I'm being winked at


----------



## beautynewbie (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol I had to try that and it sure does look like getting a wink! Thanks for a much needed chuckle on this bad bad day!



> When I scroll on the page fast it looks like I'm being winked at


----------



## votedreads (Feb 20, 2013)

Anybody still waiting? My information hasn't moved again....de ja vu of last month


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody still waiting? My information hasn't moved again....de ja vu of last month


 UPS MI tracking is useless and pointless. lol For my bag and one of my daughter's it didn't budge until Monday and then the other two didn't budge until yesterday. All four bags showed up yesterday, a week late.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 20, 2013)

Finally got my bag yesterday and I am so so so underwhelmed. Definitely the least favorite since joining in October. Nothing works for me. 

Win some and lose some I guess. Hopefully March is a better month for me!


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 21, 2013)

I just want to say thank you to all you wonderful girls for all your insight and helpful (and creative) advice. Since coming to MUT ...I have learned so much! From putting foil packets into pinch pots (I am shocked how much product can hide in a foil packet) to putting mascara in a zip lock bag. These tips are truly useful! Thank you, thank you, thank you. P.S. Also, thanks again for the tips for an eyeliner brush. I ended up getting the E.L.F. brush ...and I love it!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just a heads up for anyone that was subbed to MyGlam back when they gave out the pink handled brushes. I think it was around April. I find the lip brush, the one with the teeny tiny brush at the end is FANTASTIC for putting on the MicaBella eyeliner. It works so well. I find it works better than my eyeliner EcoTools brush. You can get really really close to the lash line and very precise.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone that was subbed to MyGlam back when they gave out the pink handled brushes. I think it was around April. I find the lip brush, the one with the teeny tiny brush at the end is FANTASTIC for putting on the MicaBella eyeliner. It works so well. I find it works better than my eyeliner EcoTools brush. You can get really really close to the lash line and very precise.


 That's funny, because that's the exact brush I used for it yesterday! I agree, it's the perfect size to get a nice line, right by the lash line, while not being too thick or too fine.


----------



## mimosette (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone with "delicate " eyes tried the liner yet?






I wear contacts (or rather, I try to wear contacts), and lately I'm scared of new products near my eyeballs.





   Any burning or itching ? Because I've never tried a gel eyeliner, and_ you know_ some of it's going to end up in my eye at some point.


----------



## page5 (Feb 21, 2013)

I wear contacts and have not had any trouble with the micabella liner. I am careful not to apply on my waterline. I did recently toss a trish mcevoy gel liner because it kept filming up my contacts


----------



## page5 (Feb 21, 2013)

Oops double post


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am so upset I still have not gotten my February bag or January for that matter. I have contacted them a few times and they just say they will send out a new one. I wish I got a monthly sub instead of a year one.


----------



## chelseaS (Feb 21, 2013)

The racoon eyes happened to me too


----------



## pengutango (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so upset I still have not gotten my February bag or January for that matter. I have contacted them a few times and they just say they will send out a new one. I wish I got a monthly sub instead of a year one.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you get yours soon. I guess if you have the yearly one, you can't cancel until it's over? I was considering the yearly when I first joined, but I did the monthly since I was worried that I couldn't cancel until it was over.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you get yours soon. I guess if you have the yearly one, you can't cancel until it's over? I was considering the yearly when I first joined, but I did the monthly since I was worried that I couldn't cancel until it was over.


 Thanks! I hope it comes soon. Thats the bad part that you cant cancel if you have a yearly sub. I have had an issue with every single bag and shipping since I started in November. I hate to be a pain, but I at least want to have my bag in the month its released.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 21, 2013)

Well by now everyone knows the box contents so I'm just going to post my swatch of the golden CS quad and the gel eyeliner.

I layered the shadows to make them appear bronzey and honestly I'm quite satisfied with the end result. "_Who woulda thunk"_ that I'd ever use a yellow eyeshadow!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well by now everyone knows the box contents so I'm just going to post my swatch of the golden CS quad and the gel eyeliner.
> 
> I layered the shadows to make them appear bronzey and honestly I'm quite satisfied with the end result. "_Who woulda thunk"_ that I'd ever use a yellow eyeshadow!


 It's such a gorgeous quad!!


----------



## votedreads (Feb 21, 2013)

my package updated today it says it's in Washington DC I live in Washington do you think they got it mixed up it's kind of weird that it's on the other side of the country . wrote this on my phone by talking sorry there's no punctuation HAHA. oh and it saysbeing processed by â€localâ€ post office


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well by now everyone knows the box contents so I'm just going to post my swatch of the golden CS quad and the gel eyeliner.
> 
> I layered the shadows to make them appear bronzey and honestly I'm quite satisfied with the end result. "_Who woulda thunk"_ that I'd ever use a yellow eyeshadow!


fabulous!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

UGH, that looks gorgeous! I'm so mad at all of you because the golds look so lovely on you...and despite the fact that I've tried them a billion different ways, they just look awful on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well by now everyone knows the box contents so I'm just going to post my swatch of the golden CS quad and the gel eyeliner.
> 
> I layered the shadows to make them appear bronzey and honestly I'm quite satisfied with the end result. "_Who woulda thunk"_ that I'd ever use a yellow eyeshadow!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well by now everyone knows the box contents so I'm just going to post my swatch of the golden CS quad and the gel eyeliner.
> 
> I layered the shadows to make them appear bronzey and honestly I'm quite satisfied with the end result. "_Who woulda thunk"_ that I'd ever use a yellow eyeshadow!


 The colors look great on you, I hope I get that quad.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The colors look great on you, I hope I get that quad.


 
Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

UGH, that looks gorgeous! I'm so mad at all of you because the golds look so lovely on you...and despite the fact that I've tried them a billion different ways, they just look awful on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 


Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


fabulous!

 


Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's such a gorgeous quad!!

 

Thank you! 





I was happy to find out this quad is way more wearable than I thought it would be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Does anybody know of a good video tutorial on how to use the grey cs quad?


----------



## mdnite (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well by now everyone knows the box contents so I'm just going to post my swatch of the golden CS quad and the gel eyeliner.
> 
> I layered the shadows to make them appear bronzey and honestly I'm quite satisfied with the end result. "_Who woulda thunk"_ that I'd ever use a yellow eyeshadow!


 That looks gorgeous! I'll have to show my daughter this pic so she can get an idea of what she could try with the eye shadow. (I signed her up for Ipsy for Christmas).

Is the gel eye liner in a small jar? She showed me real quick what was in her Feb. pack and asked me what this dark stuff in a jar was - I didn't have my glasses on to read it at the moment. If that's the eye liner, I will need to get her an eye liner brush.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mdnite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That looks gorgeous! I'll have to show my daughter this pic so she can get an idea of what she could try with the eye shadow. (I signed her up for Ipsy for Christmas).
> ...


 That is the gel liner, yes.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well by now everyone knows the box contents so I'm just going to post my swatch of the golden CS quad and the gel eyeliner.
> 
> I layered the shadows to make them appear bronzey and honestly I'm quite satisfied with the end result. "_Who woulda thunk"_ that I'd ever use a yellow eyeshadow!


 You have beautifully shaped eyes. A cat eye must look stunning on you.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mdnite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That looks gorgeous! I'll have to show my daughter this pic so she can get an idea of what she could try with the eye shadow. (I signed her up for Ipsy for Christmas).

Is the gel eye liner in a small jar? She showed me real quick what was in her Feb. pack and asked me what this dark stuff in a jar was - I didn't have my glasses on to read it at the moment. If that's the eye liner, I will need to get her an eye liner brush.

 
Thank you so much! If I knew this look would turn out well I would have made a step-by-step mini-tutorial, but I just didn't feel confident that these colors would work out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yes, the little round jar is the gel eyeliner which is meant to be applied with a brush. Either one of these will do, but I used the one on the left.












> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You have beautifully shaped eyes. A cat eye must look stunning on you.


 Thank you, Zadi! Now that you mention it, I haven't done a cat eye makeup in a long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much! If I knew this look would turn out well I would have made a step-by-step mini-tutorial, but I just didn't feel confident that these colors would work out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I use the left one too! It's super precise, well, not exactly that one, but the CS one.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the left one too! It's super precise, well, not exactly that one, but the CS one.


 Yeah mine's also not the same brand, but rather the same type  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much! If I knew this look would turn out well I would have made a step-by-step mini-tutorial, but I just didn't feel confident that these colors would work out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I already have an angled eyeliner brush, but I don't have that really skinny one. That looks really handy for cat eyes. Is it necessary to have both?

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks! I hope it comes soon. Thats the bad part that you cant cancel if you have a yearly sub. I have had an issue with every single bag and shipping since I started in November. I hate to be a pain, but I at least want to have my bag in the month its released.

Really? Every bag has had shipping issues?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only issue I've had was in last month's bag where one of my items was partially broken. They were kind enough to replace it, so I was happy about that.

I'll definitely keep that in mind if I ever wanted to get a yearly sub since I now know for sure you can't cancel until it's over. Though since they have the waitlist now, I don't think I can switch without unsubbing and risk being thrown on the waitlist...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I already have an angled eyeliner brush, but I don't have that really skinny one. That looks really handy for cat eyes. Is it necessary to have both?


 If the angled one works for you, you don't really need the other one.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I already have an angled eyeliner brush, but I don't have that really skinny one. That looks really handy for cat eyes. Is it necessary to have both?
> ...


 I subbed in November and got my November bag late December. I got December's bag late January and stil waiting for January and February. Every time I have contacted them they say they will send a replacement bag. So far I have not received any multiple bags so I dont know if  the error is on their part or the shipping company they use.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subbed in November and got my November bag late December. I got December's bag late January and stil waiting for January and February. Every time I have contacted them they say they will send a replacement bag. So far I have not received any multiple bags so I dont know if  the error is on their part or the shipping company they use.


 Ipsy is looking into other shipping companies instead of UPS MI.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 23, 2013)

Finally got to play with my Ipsy goodies. I don't have a lot of eyelid to work with, my eyes are deep set, but here ya go:

)



That's the gel liner, smokey gray coastal scent quad, and mascara.  I wear hard contacts, so I've never been successful putting anything on my waterline or lower lash. I envy you ladies who can! I end up with racooon eyes


----------



## JC327 (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ipsy is looking into other shipping companies instead of UPS MI.


 I hope they do, I hate to wait so long to play with my goodies.


----------



## mdnite (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is the gel liner, yes.


 Thanks for the info. We've never used eye liner like that before. Should be interesting for her to try.


----------



## mdnite (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much! If I knew this look would turn out well I would have made a step-by-step mini-tutorial, but I just didn't feel confident that these colors would work out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I will have to go look for one of these. Years ago I had one like the one on the left, but I don't have it anymore.


----------



## mdnite (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got to play with my Ipsy goodies. I don't have a lot of eyelid to work with, my eyes are deep set, but here ya go:
> 
> ...


 You blend the colors so nice, it looks so soft, I love it.  I am not good at eye makeup so I tend to just put one neutral color and leave well enough alone. ;p  From the pics here, it looks like a nice quality eye shadow.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 23, 2013)

> Thanks for the info. We've never used eye liner like that before. Should be interesting for her to try.


welcome ^^


----------



## cari12 (Feb 23, 2013)

Okay. So I have to retract (some of) my previous post about my dislike for the bag. The mascara is still awful, but I got a chance to play around with the liner and eye shadow and actually really like the light yellow and they all blend together so well. I need more practice with the liner but it's got some good staying power! 

The primer and lash cards are just meh for me. I may use them from time to time but nothing I'd buy for myself. 

My middle daughter LOVED the bag though. She saw it and grabbed it and goes "it's SHINY". Ha! I think she's using it to carry her beloved Little People princess dolls ;-)


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mdnite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You blend the colors so nice, it looks so soft, I love it.  I am not good at eye makeup so I tend to just put one neutral color and leave well enough alone. ;p  From the pics here, it looks like a nice quality eye shadow.


 Thank you!  It's fun to play. The shadow quad was actually quite a bit more pigmented than I thought it would be. I love the white shimmer powder, and it blended well. I've heard some of their colors don't have quite the same payoff, but if these weren't up to UD quality, they weren't as bad as some of the drugstore brands i've tried.


----------



## klg534 (Feb 25, 2013)

The gel eyeliner makes me nervous. I have never successfully applied it!


----------



## votedreads (Feb 25, 2013)

Got my bag a couple days ago!!! I haven't used any of the products yet haha...It was my first day  back to school from a break and i did'nt want to wear makeup I wasn't confident with.

I got the grey/silver eyeshadows and I did'nt expect to like them. I have the 88 palette and haven't reached for it lately but the quad is AWESOME. The colors are really pigmented and beautiful and I can't wait to wear them!! I gave my mom the pixi primer and she really liked that.

I tried the eyeliner on my hand....really will have to try it on the lid...but here is why I don't really feel like it....

 I got loreals infallible black gel liner a couple weeks ago: HOLY GRAIL LINER!!! 10.00 , It comes with a brush that I would buy alone for 10 dollars, and it stays in place all day with a buildable black color. The brush has a long handle and is small and makes the perfect thin or thick line....my wings have never looked so good!! So if anyone wants to buy gel liner in the future....TRY L'OREALS INFALLIBLE.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know if the gel eyeliner is full size or deluxe?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, does anyone know if the gel eyeliner is full size or deluxe?


 From what people have said, it's full sized.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 26, 2013)

I've worn the eyeliner everyday since I got my  bag! I REALLY like it. I would never pay $30 for it, but I'll use this pot up and then try something else.


----------



## pengutango (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what people have said, it's full sized.


 It's full sized, but from what they said on ipsy's Facebook page when I asked them about that, the company considers it a deluxe size since it doesn't come with the brush.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 26, 2013)

The gel portion is full size but it's considered deluxe because it doesn't come with the brush top. Other than that it's full size.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm starting to think I must have super oily eyes:  I tried the gel liner today, and it smudged all over the place under my eyes within minutes, although it was set and would not budge when I was trying to even the line up.  Then I cleaned the smudges up, and then it was everywhere *again* just a couple of hours later.  This is actually standard with pretty much every eyeliner for me even when I'm super careful to apply it just on my upper lashline, so it must just be my skin melting it everywhere.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 27, 2013)

Try setting it with a translucent powder! I prefer the same shade so I would go with a black eye shadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I'm starting to think I must have super oily eyes: Â I tried the gel liner today, and it smudged all over the place under my eyes within minutes, although it was set and would not budge when I was trying to even the line up. Â Then I cleaned the smudges up, and then it was everywhere *again* just a couple of hours later. Â This is actually standard with pretty much every eyeliner for me even when I'm super careful to apply it just on my upper lashline, so it must just be my skin melting it everywhere.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 27, 2013)

> I'm starting to think I must have super oily eyes: Â I tried the gel liner today, and it smudged all over the place under my eyes within minutes, although it was set and would not budge when I was trying to even the line up. Â Then I cleaned the smudges up, and then it was everywhere *again* just a couple of hours later. Â This is actually standard with pretty much every eyeliner for me even when I'm super careful to apply it just on my upper lashline, so it must just be my skin melting it everywhere.


 That used to happen to me too! Vicccky is right, try a setting powder and I also highly recommend De-Slick Setting Spray by Urban Decay. You spray it on after you finish your makeup, it really helped control my face oil and keep my makeup on longer


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That used to happen to me too! Vicccky is right, try a setting powder and I also highly recommend De-Slick Setting Spray by Urban Decay. You spray it on after you finish your makeup, it really helped control my face oil and keep my makeup on longer


 thumbs up on the setting sprays! :]


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyone else try the Coastal Scent palettes? They were having a sale, I couldn't use my Ipsy code, but I did pick up the 66 lip palette and the Metal Mania eyeshadow (88) palette.  I debated, the reviews have been mixed, but the grays I received blended well and weren't too dry.  At least on an arm test, the metallic finishes seem good, haven't had a chance to play with the lip stuff yet.  Still, I figured for 18 bucks it was worth it to try a huge variety of their offerings.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2013)

Warning about the Metal palette. Some of the colors may stain depending on your skin so make sure to use a good primer underneath. I have three of their other 88 palettes (Mirage, Shimmer and one other but can't think what it is off hand) and found some of the blues and purples tend to stain on me. Also, like other shadows these look even hotter when foiled.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

> Anyone else try the Coastal Scent palettes? They were having a sale, I couldn't use my Ipsy code, but I did pick up the 66 lip palette and the Metal Mania eyeshadow (88) palette. Â I debated, the reviews have been mixed, but the grays I received blended well and weren't too dry. Â At least on an arm test, the metallic finishes seem good, haven't had a chance to play with the lip stuff yet. Â Still, I figured for 18 bucks it was worth it to try a huge variety of their offerings.Â


 Yup! Like Zadi said, the blues can stain (use a good primer) but after washing your face at night and I wash mine before putting on makeup the next day, the stain is gone. I have the 252 palette, 120 palette, go palettes, 88 shimmer, 88 metal and 42 shimmer shadow/blush and I just adore them. They're awesomely pigmented!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup! Like Zadi said, the blues can stain (use a good primer) but after washing your face at night and I wash mine before putting on makeup the next day, the stain is gone. I have the 252 palette, 120 palette, go palettes, 88 shimmer, 88 metal and 42 shimmer shadow/blush and I just adore them. They're awesomely pigmented!


 Awesome, thanks to you and Zadi for the feedback.  I typically use UD primer, I'll have to see if I have staining.   I always scrub my eyes at night, otherwise as a contact wearer my eyes bug me the next morning, so crossing my fingers that works.  

I am now officially not allowed to bring in a any more shadow into the house. Between my UD addiction, mineral eyeshadows from Sweet Libertine and BFTE, I'm never, ever going to use all I have...but but but there's still more colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 2, 2013)

Enabler Alert:

Coastal Scents has their 22 brush set on sale for $22!  I paid $29 incl. shipping and I am delighted since I have being interested in this set for a while. The Ipsy code did not work on it, but I am still quite happy with the deal I got.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler Alert:
> 
> Coastal Scents has their 22 brush set on sale for $22!  I paid $29 incl. shipping and I am delighted since I have being interested in this set for a while. The Ipsy code did not work on it, but I am still quite happy with the deal I got.


 Good deal for brushes but I don't use animal hair so I won't be getting it. 11 of them are 'Pony Hair' and one is 'Goat Hair'. No thank you!


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler Alert:
> 
> Coastal Scents has their 22 brush set on sale for $22!  I paid $29 incl. shipping and I am delighted since I have being interested in this set for a while. The Ipsy code did not work on it, but I am still quite happy with the deal I got.


If I needed brushes I would be all over that deal!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler Alert:
> 
> Coastal Scents has their 22 brush set on sale for $22!  I paid $29 incl. shipping and I am delighted since I have being interested in this set for a while. The Ipsy code did not work on it, but I am still quite happy with the deal I got.


I have that set and I just adore it, they're really fabulous for the price! Yeah, unfortunately the Ipsy code doesn't work on sale items


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 4, 2013)

Pixi &amp; POP Beauty are on Hautelook today:

http://www.hautelook.com/event/28687pixipopwb


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pixi &amp; POP Beauty are on Hautelook today:
> 
> http://www.hautelook.com/event/28687pixipopwb


I know! I hate it though when I get so excited about products, then go look at them and really don't see anything I want




I bought a nail polish lol


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know! I hate it though when I get so excited about products, then go look at them and really don't see anything I want
> ...


 LOL the samething happens to me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pixi &amp; POP Beauty are on Hautelook today:
> 
> http://www.hautelook.com/event/28687pixipopwb


 Aww, I was hoping to see that Pop mascara with the eyelash comb wand.  I'd kinda like to try that.  Fortunately for my bank account, I didn't see anything I really wanted.  I like the Pixi Magic Tink Tint, but like like the Tarte Skintuitive Lipsurgence more - I can apply it before leaving for school (7.30am) and it'll still be there at 3.30pm.  It really exceeded my expectations.  I hope Tarte is on Hautelook soon-ish.  I'd love to get another, preferably for less than $24.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been wanting to try Pixi and Pop polish for awhile and at $3 a bottle that is great! Darn my low buy month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been wanting to try Pixi and Pop polish for awhile and at $3 a bottle that is great! Darn my low buy month.


 Target had the pixi polishes on clearance for $3 in December. I bought the neon pink one. It's okay


----------



## hiheather (Mar 5, 2013)

> Target had the pixi polishes on clearance for $3 in December. I bought the neon pink one. It's okay


 I didn't get any because I'm in the process of weeding out my collection except a select few brands. Buying these would be counterproductive, and sadly I've heard the formula is iffy. I do love love the Tinkerbell pink though, soooo pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2013)

I finally got my February Ipsy bag. I got the silver shadows, I really wanted the gold ones but I guess I can make them work.


----------



## zorabell (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my February Ipsy bag. I got the silver shadows, I really wanted the gold ones but I guess I can make them work.


I got my bag last week and I got the gold/yellow shadows. I was really surprised that everything is so small but I still think it is a great value for what we got. I remember reading somewhere that the gel liner is fullsized minus the brush? Well when I looked at my liner it is a lot smaller than my other gel liners (3 grams and 2.3 grams) and the Mica Beauty ones are 5 grams??? I am guessing that the size of the liner is actually 1 gram since it is so small, which is disappointing because I thought it was basically a full size product.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my February Ipsy bag. I got the silver shadows, I really wanted the gold ones but I guess I can make them work.
> ...


----------



## pengutango (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure Ipsy said the gel liner was full sized, and worth $30 bucks or something.


 Yeah it's full size. The company considers it a deluxe sample though since it doesn't come with the eyeliner brush.


----------

